# Sticky  Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos Thread



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Cheers Brock.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Talk about 'exposing the business'


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


>


Something tells me Stephanie does not need to google "How Big Is Batista's Dick?" :draper2


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Vincest-uhh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## RusevWHC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Last RAW's finest blooper.









That should be the whole entrance video of Reigns. Flipping his hair and doing duck faces.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Holy shit who thinks of this stuff? :lol


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Here come the reposts!


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## spikingspud

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reaper said:


>


:maury

Always knew he wanted Randy's ass


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Holy shit who thinks of this stuff? :lol


LMAO I can see my sign in the background behind Roman :lmao

I love him, but lol.


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

You know, if the Raw threads get subtitles these probably should to.

Funny Wrestling Pictures 5: The Final PNG
Funny Wrestling Pictures 6: The Undiscovered Meme

Something like that.


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:lmao


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Trublez

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










This will never stop being funny.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Ambrose Girl said:


> :lmao


:maury

Dammit Seth you had ONE JOB.....:ayoade


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I posted this on Reddit a little while ago and figured I'd share it here. 

How WWE would cast famous movie villains. (Basically a play on WWE turning fan favorites like Rollins and Styles heel and keeping Reigns a face.)


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you put ASS behind another ASS-uhh..



























And then finally when you put IN..










You get ASSASSIN.












The Cerebral Assassin.

The Haitch.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:maury

Yeah i probably own this many Orton figures


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Featuring X-Pac, Rhyno, Colt Cabana, Curt Hawkins dressed like a pineapple...........and Jon Hamm :lmao


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Does anybody have the Enzo "Cuppa Haters" pic?

I can't get the old thread to open.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Kemba said:


> Does anybody have the Enzo "Cuppa Haters" pic?
> 
> I can't get the old thread to open.


Yeah I posted it lol:


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Chris Jericho canadian taco bell commercial/add.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=30&v=IWcKDg6hpQg


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

GOAT Booker T moment


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rusev is confused!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738588142408630277:cesaro


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## PepeSilvia

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Yeah i probably own this many Orton figures



"I gota get the new Orton figure with beard!" 

_Mom, can I get this sweet Randy Orton action figure.
Son, you already have a Randy Orton toy.
BUT MOOOOOM, this one has a beard!_

If Cena EVER grows a beard .... the 1st ed. Cena with Beard is gona be backed by gold.


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738588142408630277:cesaro


What a badass motherfucker. Didn't even lose the sunglasses.

God.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


I wanna punch this kid.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Leon Knuckles said:


> I wanna punch this kid.


Not the face, you uggo!


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Leon Knuckles said:


> I wanna punch this kid.


99% sure that's an adult woman doing a cosplay of a wrestler she likes.

Chill.


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










The Shield wall  Also it looks like Dean is trying to make himself look taller :lol










This gif :lmao Dean is easily distracted


----------



## Opinionated

skarvika said:


> GOAT Booker T moment


What contexts did this happen in?


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Opinionated said:


> What contexts did this happen in?


http://www.wrestlecrap.com/inductions/classic-induction-the-san-francisco-49er-match/
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2taco_booker-t-vs-jeff-jarrett-wcw-title_sport


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny but pretty good






Dat finish


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That was.... AWESOME.

And strangely erotic.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That drum tribute was Great!


----------



## ThunderJet88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Is there a reason the other thread is seemingly nowhere to be found? I had it on my favorites, but now it won't even let me access it.


----------



## Aturdimiento

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











Speechless.


----------



## krai999

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Is there a reason the other thread is seemingly nowhere to be found? I had it on my favorites, but now it won't even let me access it.


The forum glitched up and the thread got screwed up, so we had to start a new one.



























This is great purely for the way Roman looks at Dean :lmao (and Dean with his head on the table of course lol)


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Classic/cult Queen Kong wrestling scene from the movie Deathstalker 2.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J3kA7YAXLw


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Corbin! :ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Holy shit that Jeff/Matt video was SO terrible!

EC3 is so damn hilarious.


----------



## LegendAS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Ambrose Girl said:


> The forum glitched up and the thread got screwed up, so we had to start a new one.


How many threads got deleted by the glitch?


----------



## Owlonahottinroof

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Pronoss

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Roddy Piper has no trouble with "What" chants.

https://streamable.com/a8by

lol, the old school improvisation guys were good


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dean Ambrose's struggle with the mic:










:lol


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Seth thinks that yelling will help. :rollins2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Well THERE'S a Brazzers pic waiting to happen...


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


:maury

Don't think he can feel it bro


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Gives a new meaning to the term "no sell" :lol


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Haitch caught that black commentator hitting on Steph.









That's the price he had to pay for that.









This is how they spell The Haitch in third world nations-uhh.









2k16 being real-uhh.









Bonus Haitch pic.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739651864094871552


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The True Believer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny, but those who had not seen this...


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Saw this gem on Adam Rose's twitter


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^^ Haha, that dude is a fucking weirdo


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RyanPelley said:


> ^^ Haha, that dude is a fucking weirdo


That's the legend Bad Blood. Toiletside motherfucker.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Brock Lesnar eats doggy treats


----------



## 20083

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


:lmao 
I love this one! Rollins giving it his all and Show not feeling a thing 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Was nice to see teddy again


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Exactly 17 years ago ..


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Fan knows the truth-uhh.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

So awasum moomant. He met Huk Hogen-uhh.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


> Was nice to see teddy again


Yes Yes it was .


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Apparently it's official...









I won't hold my breath :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Vince feeding Dean lines on Swerved. :mj2


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reotor said:


>


Always amazing seeing stuff like this. Fans went crazy but say someone like Ziggler does that today and you have people whining and complaining.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:Rollins2:Rollins2:enzo:enzo!!!!!!!

Tumblr/Twitter are weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Teddy knows how to have a Great time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Cleavage said:


>


:maury

Does anyone want a Hardy feud in 2016?


----------



## PepeSilvia

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Does anyone want a Hardy feud in 2016?


I do. I like both those guys.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Apparently it's official...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't hold my breath :lmao


Is he going by CM Punk in UFC lol.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



PepeSilvia said:


> Is he going by CM Punk in UFC lol.


I think so, he owns the rights to the name so guess he can do what he wants with it.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Zarra

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Apparently it's official...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't hold my breath :lmao


No,its not. Go check out a real UFC poster.


----------



## Pronoss

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Andre the Giant doing "flippy shit" ;-)


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Indy midget :lol


----------



## PepeSilvia

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Pronoss said:


> Andre the Giant doing "flippy shit" ;-)


He was freaking massive.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://twitter.com/SenorLARIATO/status/740606858931671042
Giant japanese movie monster vs wrestler commercial gif.


----------



## Tony

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^^ That dollar Teddy's holding is the most crumpled, dirty dollar he could find. :lol He also looks like he's fantasizing about squeezing Steph's ass when he fondles the dollar.

_"Now, show Uncle Teddy ya garter baby girl!" _


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Were YOU in attendance?


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Tony said:


>


I love how Steph looks like she's trying not to laugh :lol


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That was an impressive flip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not really wrestling related, but I was watching this and thinking about CM Punk's UFC career in the future. Lol


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






KO THE G.O.A.T!


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


I mean we've all seen it, we know it's not that big. Considering big Show is, it probably didn't make it past the cheeks to the opening.


I'll just leave this here for all who need it.


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



somerandomfan said:


> I mean we've all seen it, we know it's not that big. Considering big Show is, it probably didn't make it past the cheeks to the opening.


I'm sure there are some young children on this board who might find this funny.


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Tacky flyer for Rhyno's political campaign fundraiser.


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This Rhino thing is getting fucking weird


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

AJ Styles is a bad man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Drago

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## CJ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


>


:maury

AJ learns he has to job to Cena


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Actually this is *NOT* Dolph Ziggler dressed up as Hulk Hogan. I don't know who it really is brother! 

http://money.cnn.com/2016/03/05/media/hulk-hogan-autograph-signing/


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*




























:draper2


----------



## Trublez

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


>


Joe used to do this all the time in TNA. I don't know why he stopped doing it in NXT. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> Tacky flyer for Rhyno's political campaign fundraiser.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/n6yhw0R.jp[/quote]
> Rhyno will not be cooking the spaghetti? Well then forget that, No Buys!


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


That was actually pretty awesome. 

If someone has a dumbass move like The Cobra as a finisher, at least sell it in a way that might make it look like some pressure point nerve strike learned in a Monastery in the mountains of China, don't just sell it the same way you would Big Show's punch.

Exhibit A of why JTG > Bryan :side:


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

What's wired is that Gallows won.


----------



## Aturdimiento

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











Roman in this photo reminds me of my uncle .. his long hair and personality, that's why i always thought that he could be a nice guy outside the ring













Bray is a psychopath, he can never be a babyface


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Actually this is *NOT* Dolph Ziggler dressed up as Hulk Hogan. I don't know who it really is brother!
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2016/03/05/media/hulk-hogan-autograph-signing/



Could be actor Marjoe Gortner?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Provo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Ascencion have fans?!?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


What terrible parent allowed this!?! Even the Ascension don't want to be The Ascension!


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



TheGeneticFreak said:


>


That is hilarious!


----------



## ThunderJet88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Were YOU in attendance?


I live in Appleton, and can PERSONALLY say with confidence, Jericho never won a match here


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dat nakamura cosplay


----------



## RusevWHC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Martins said:


>


That's the reason they kept JTG under a contract for so long. They knew he was talented enough to make anyone look good. This man was a great seller. I remember he made Ryback's squash matches a fun thing to see.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



CJ said:


>


Saw this and didn't laugh, just thought that Eva Marie is gorgeous as hell :done.


Not sure if this was posted but I laughed when I saw it yesterday


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That brings back memories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Hillbilly Bryan getting cosmetic advice from the fans-uhh.









Even better advice-uhh.









Ice Cold Steve Frosting-uhh.









Marks-uhh.. of "The Man they call the one who jobbed to the King of Kings-uhh at the grandest stage of 'em all".


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


That's probably what Steph sees when she looks in a mirror :HA


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


































:maury


----------



## Raven

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Iron Man said:


> Saw this and didn't laugh, just thought that Eva Marie is gorgeous as hell :done.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this was posted but I laughed when I saw it yesterday



The ninja turtle joint had me dying


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This can't be a coincidence. 








Luke Gallows looks exactly like Luke Gallows-uhh.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742519644917878784

Big Kev snubbing Jarrett. Broke a thousand guitars and never got a handshake.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


Good lord he's such a fucking embarrasement


----------



## Javier C.

THE HAITCH said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not really wrestling related, but whatever.

All you have to do is BOleave.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


> Big Kev snubbing Jarrett. Broke a thousand guitars and never got a handshake.


:bryanlol

Nash laughing makes this 1000X better

It almost looks like Scott noticed and chuckled to himself lol


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kofi is a brave person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










"Ladies..." ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not as funny as impressive.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Cena being Hogan-uhh.





Cena being fireman.





Asuka being lesbian-uhh.


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The standards of this thread have dropped just like the standards of the WWE :hogan


----------



## corkymccorkell

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Grim is so awesome!!!


----------



## ARNY!!!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


>


I thought Rusev was Bubba Ray Dudley for a second!


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ambrose is silly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Reigns being loved.

























Wyatt being scary.









Lebron summoning the deadman-uhh.


----------



## RusevWHC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Vince McMahon is a genius indeed.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The B Team

*Anyone catch this at the start of RAW?*

ROFL what a dick .....


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Anyone catch this at the start of RAW?*



The Perfect 10 said:


> ROFL what a dick .....


Good Ol' SvR 2005.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Y 2 J-ust Kidding-uhh.









Y 2 J-erk-uhh.









The Haitch read that anagram of The Macho Man Penis is Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



skarvika said:


>


When Naomi finally kicked Brie :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Enzo always makes me laugh! :lol


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744270955590062080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744271688586649600
I miss the Hardcore Title, but this'll do.


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Those faces! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744263005739847680This guy :lol


----------



## ThunderJet88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744263005739847680This guy :lol


Why was dude so out of breath? That was funny though. Paige was a bit bitchy. Who cares if he wants to sell a few? haha


----------



## Sweggeh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Why was dude so out of breath? That was funny though. Paige was a bit bitchy. Who cares if he wants to sell a few? haha


I don't like Paige but what he is doing is a bit shitty.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Sweggeh said:


> I don't like Paige but what he is doing is a bit shitty.


Yeah I suppose you're right. He should have just said one was for him, and the others were for his buddies.

I do feel bad for that other guy for sure.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Why was dude so out of breath? That was funny though. Paige was a bit bitchy. Who cares if he wants to sell a few? haha


Because it takes away the actual FUN with the fans element and makes this guy look like a loser tying to make a quick buck if I were Paige I would of tore all the pictures up and tell him "try and sell that asshole". "Fans" like this are the reason I don't blame some wrestlers for being unfriendly or sociable with the fans.


----------



## Caffore

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Why was dude so out of breath? That was funny though. Paige was a bit bitchy. Who cares if he wants to sell a few? haha


Because he's actively using her good nature, stopping to sign some photo's in her personal time, to make a quick buck off her other fans. It's also using her likeness and signature in a way that doesn't pay her, and actually makes a bad image to her reputation. It's pretty scummy.


----------



## ThunderJet88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Because it takes away the actual FUN with the fans element and makes this guy look like a loser tying to make a quick buck if I were Paige I would of tore all the pictures up and tell him "try and sell that asshole". "Fans" like this are the reason I don't blame some wrestlers for being unfriendly or sociable with the fans.





Caffore said:


> Because he's actively using her good nature, stopping to sign some photo's in her personal time, to make a quick buck off her other fans. It's also using her likeness and signature in a way that doesn't pay her, and actually makes a bad image to her reputation. It's pretty scummy.


I already said to the original person that quoted me that he was right.

It's a shitty thing to do, but the guy is an actual fan that wanted an autograph. He said he wasn't selling them all, implying that he was going to keep some, or at least 1. 

Like I said though, if he was just giving them to his friends then it wouldn't be a big deal. He was probably just intending on selling them online, which is pretty lame.

It reminds me of part of the Punk pipe bomb about selling autographs on Ebay. ha!


----------



## STEVALD

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Daniel Bryan, Time traveler.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744625236432162816


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744705739894173696


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



somerandomfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744705739894173696


Can someone PLEASE make a "Negged" gif of this?


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

NVM


----------



## Klorel

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The sad MJ face fits Rollins more!


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










#434

- Vic


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


>


That is just brilliant!


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lol


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744625236432162816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744628503333609472


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nothing funny, just one of the sickest counters ever.


----------



## Klorel

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lol i knew cenas shirt looked familiar


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Caffore said:


> Because he's actively using her good nature, stopping to sign some photo's in her personal time, to make a quick buck off her other fans. It's also using her likeness and signature in a way that doesn't pay her, and actually makes a bad image to her reputation. It's pretty scummy.


You guys are so self-righteous sometimes it's kinda sad. 

There's a market for this stuff and that market is defined by the consumers. There's nothing scummy about selling autographed merch. Sure, Paige has every right to not do this, but since she did AND she asked, the guy actually telling her the truth and admitting that this is what it was for is fine. 

Honestly, I think Paige was more pissed at the fact that her autograph is only worth $35 bucks rather than being duped to signing something that's going to be sold.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





Get in the fucking robot, Roman.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










#434



THE HAITCH said:


> Work work work work work


Nah, if it was a work, they wouldn't have changed his shirt. The middle finger from PBR was also not professional.

- Vic


----------



## Tony

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mra22

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dana is freaking ugly


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Poor Seth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCole

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Kemba said:


> Poor Seth!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Anyone remember this show? lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Ambrose thanking the fans after Raw for making him WWE champion.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Roman Reigns pictured with icons of the business...


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


































18ish year old Ambrose with some weird ass football dude bro thing going on. :lol Ah, he's come so far.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

New logo for Roman Reigns


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


This is creepy!


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The super slow turtle crawl of Natayla.

https://fat.gfycat.com/AnimatedUnsightlyFirebelliedtoad.webm


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745366573712453634


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Thank you Roman.









Creepy Midget Punk throwing shade at the Big Dog.









Ask not what your country is doin' for you, ask your country, how you doin'?
Bada-boom, every President in the room.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745385850448412672
Yokozuna doing a Five Thousand Star Frog Splash'-uhh.


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T0M

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745366573712453634


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> The super slow turtle crawl of Natayla.
> 
> https://fat.gfycat.com/AnimatedUnsightlyFirebelliedtoad.webm


This has to be a candidate for one of the worst things I've ever seen. Jesus. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Natalya is so cringe.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> The super slow turtle crawl of Natayla.
> 
> https://fat.gfycat.com/AnimatedUnsightlyFirebelliedtoad.webm


Can't understand why wrestlers can't just improvise at times like those. Natalya could have tagged Becky in, and Becky could have clotheslined Charlotte. It wouldn't have changed anything. But to see wrestlers doing stuff like that takes me out of the match.


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Punk has always been clean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> This has to be a candidate for one of the worst things I've ever seen. Jesus. :lol


One of the things the business in general needs to sort out. These sort of things where someone is out of position so the other wrestler stalls to let them get there just looks ridiculous. Just make the tag, just tag in Becky, doing what she did there is stupid, and makes everyone involved look stupid.


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Woods as Jake the Snake in the background :lmao


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


>


:lmao When was this? 

What Botchamania is this, for that matter?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Sweggeh said:


> I don't like Paige but what he is doing is a bit shitty.


What do you mean? Having the actual wrestler sign the pics he is going to sell is much better than faking autographs or making copies.
And it sure as hell is cheaper paying 30 bucks for a legit autograph than the trip you'd Need to do to get one otherwise.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao When was this?
> 
> What Botchamania is this, for that matter?


Last year's Night of Champions, when Jericho was the mystery tag partner. That guy ran into the ring to try to fill that role.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










More 16-bit rasslin: http://411mania.com/wrestling/15-great-wrestling-moments-in-16-bit/


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## BruceWayne316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What do you mean? Having the actual wrestler sign the pics he is going to sell is much better than faking autographs or making copies.
> And it sure as hell is cheaper paying 30 bucks for a legit autograph than the trip you'd Need to do to get one otherwise.


I'd agree with you if it was a normal signing but he was cutting into her personal time and she was nice enough to stop whatever she was doing to be kind to a fan. Who was just trying to make a buck off her.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Austin! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderJet88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745366573712453634


Ok I've seen enough videos, and photos.

How over the top obvious is it that E wants ON Jojo? Lol Not that I can blame the guy....


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ambrose being Ambrose.









Reigns being Reigns.









Seth the CrossFit Jesus.









Triple Threat main event at Battleground.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> #434
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, if it was a work, they wouldn't have changed his shirt. The middle finger from PBR was also not professional.
> 
> - Vic


Lol. Rollins' injury, Reigns' wellness violent makes Punks' epic reign look even more epic now.


----------



## JTB33b

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rdSa2lSajs


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

To the tune of Afroman "Because I Got High"

I headlined Wrestlemania but then i got high
I beat Triple H clean and then i got high
Now Vince is quite upset and i know why (yeah hey)
cause I got high! cause I got high! cause I got high!

(La da da da da da da da da)

I was gonna beat Seth Rollins but then i got high
I was gonna bury Ambrose too but then i got high
Now i'm suspended and i know why (yeah hey)
cause I got high! cause I got high! cause I got high!

(La da da da da da da da da)


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Natalya is so cringe.


That was not at all Nat's fault at all. Charlotte or her partner botched their cue.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Pikachu 3:16 says I just shocked your ass!!


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










I thought this was pretty fucking awesome. And funny.


----------



## Blackbeard

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Frogs are funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Kemba said:


> Frogs are funny!


Post of the year. :lol


----------



## spikingspud

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nichijou goes Suplex City










Ultimate sliding Faceplant


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That had to burn his face!


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



spikingspud said:


>


This is how I imagine Lesnar does his hunting.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Steve Black Man said:


> Pikachu 3:16 says I just shocked your ass!!


Never forget about this.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


>


Just like The Haitch had forecast-uhh.


THE HAITCH said:


> This feud will end in this manner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vince5


----------



## michael_3165

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


Apparently two of the best in the WWE and they can't get super kicks right... there is more air in those kicks that... er... something with a lot of air.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





 Lmao 1:25 when was Darren young ever great?


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That sign :lmao


----------



## spikingspud

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*
















Poor lana!!!


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Poor lana!!!


Rikishi's lookin' hot!


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Crasp said:


> Rikishi's lookin' hot!


Hold up, that isn't Brooke Hogan??


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


When did Abraham Washington go transgender.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Big E's answer for being reincarnated as something at the end had me dying :lmao


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I didn't think Lana could look that rough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






This guy's Raw reviews are always really funny. Thought I'd post the latest one.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


OMG I'm dying!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






John cena is a cool
Mother fucker


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*







Btw how do I smaller the video boxes for YouTube ???


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> https://youtu.be/pBlqt94ZZfQ
> 
> 
> Btw how do I smaller the video boxes for YouTube ???







pBlqt94ZZfQ goes between the YouTube tags.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

still confused but thanks anyways man lol


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> still confused but thanks anyways man lol


When you post there's a box in the top right corner that's a Youtube logo. Click it and this will come up:

[*YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE*]

Copy whatever is on the youtube link that comes after the = sign and paste it inbetween those tags and the forum will embed the video.

Just remove the * that I added.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Trips really showed that fan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Pic of the Month hands down. :lol


----------



## BeastIncarnate

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748442010768519168


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

And a follow up ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748439529216946176


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Trips and the Ref :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://zippy.gfycat.com/ChiefImperfectJaguar.webm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

REPOST FOR THE LOLZ


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Uncle Phil! :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Oh, Stinger!!!


----------



## Ariess

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>


:maury

this wins the whole thread


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:mark: Double Headlock Master :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>





Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> this wins the whole thread


The greatest post in the history of our sport


----------



## spikingspud

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>


Can't rep you for this beauty, somebody get him for me.



Brock said:


> Oh, Stinger!!!


Shit, if only more parents disciplined their kids this way...


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I think Kevin Owens could probably make just about anyone laugh! :lol


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Roman reigns indian fans still love him ....them indian guys love him long time..


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The new Shield taking over the old shield. Haha !


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> Roman reigns indian fans still love him ....them indian guys love him long time..


hapy birtday roman regins


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


>


This had me confused for a very long time. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Ambrose fangirls need to chill :woah


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

They are serious about Dean. It sounds like something I would say about Nikki Bella. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisher_05

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Riddle101 said:


> Can't understand why wrestlers can't just improvise at times like those. Natalya could have tagged Becky in, and Becky could have clotheslined Charlotte. It wouldn't have changed anything. But to see wrestlers doing stuff like that takes me out of the match.


Because the current roster has only learned the WWE system. And in the WWE system you go with the match as planned in the back. It's why you always see talent going right back to the same spot they just fucked up instead of moving on. And it's also why you see shit like this. Natalya has been around long enough she should've known to just tag in... unless she intentionally wanted to make Charlotte look bad for missing a cue.


----------



## MOX

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

If you're wondering what's happened to Tamina Snuka, then wonder no more. Or even more. I dunno.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## mgman

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Smith_Jensen said:


>


The link to this image is broken, what was it?


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Get the whole assortment of japanese WWE cosplayers during the WWE japan tour.









That scott steiner cosplayer is just hilarious.









Asuka is not too impressed with her cosplayer.


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

The Regent Alien. said:


>


Zac Ryder fuckin sucks. Only thing good about him is that he's bangin Emma


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- Vic


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ThunderJet88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> This had me confused for a very long time. :lol


I still don't get it. Sami Zayn, RVD, and who?


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That Steve Blackman picture is hilarious. That guy should use it on this site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ThunderJet88 said:


> I still don't get it. Sami Zayn, RVD, and who?


Hahaha. They're all older guys. The one who you think is Sami Zayn looks to be Chris Benoit. RVD on the left and Shawn Michaels to the far right. The other two are Matt Hardy and... no idea. :lol


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I give you all-uhhh.. The gift of The Haitch-uhh... Drink it in, man-uhh...









Streak Killer when the Streak was born.









Sassy Lovers-uhh.


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


That's not PG that's not PG at all.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That gif is awesome but does anyone have one of Owen shrugging fuck this and getting under the table?


----------



## nucklehead88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



> Streak Killer when the Streak was born.



He fucking knew.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

A dose of one of the best talkers in the business!


----------



## Kkrock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



GetDown said:


> A dose of one of the best talkers in the business! R.I.P.


Brain is dead?!? Cant find any other info about this


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I meant rip to his career, not to him : )


----------



## Tony

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

AJ seems to agree with Karl Anderson in regards to how hot his wife is.


----------



## Barty

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Hahaha. They're all older guys. The one who you think is Sami Zayn looks to be Chris Benoit. RVD on the left and Shawn Michaels to the far right. The other two are Matt Hardy and... *no idea.* :lol


If I were to hazard a guess........Chris Masters? :aries2



marshal99 said:


>


Yeah, RVD, Chris Benoit, Matt Hardy, Chris Masters, Shawn Michaels


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Just KO doing KO.


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Armwrestling between Cesaro & Crews while the mayhem went on , in the end - a draw.









Kevin Owens is smart , hide under the table eating potato chips. Lol










So who pied kevin owens ? The camera guy ?










The pie must be terrible , owens didn't like it.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is how real pro wrestling looks like.


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> This is how real pro wrestling looks like.


At least it's not the old appearing in the mirror trick.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Owens should act like that on programming more often. That was the best part of Raw. wens2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

"_Whatcha gonna do when the hulkster jaywalks in front of you_"


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



skarvika said:


> "_Whatcha gonna do when the hulkster jaywalks in front of you_"


Whatcha gonna do? well get your phone out and take a photo obviously.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The car that goes fuckin' over-uhh.









Time traveler Becky.









Del Rio showing a perro how much he loves Futbol-uhh.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Rusev is a G and the interviewer is a geek


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Tony

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

For those of you who have watched TNA's magnum opus, The Final Deletion:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Someone should have hit Hogan. It probably would only hurt the vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kevin Owens is comedy gold.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you recover back to your full power after 49 days, but forget the exact hour when you did it.









Even Byron gets more ass than these marks-uhh.









Suplex City, pug.









Brother Nero's deletion.


----------



## Jarvbs Jones

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


> When you recover back to your full power after 49 days, but forget the exact hour when you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Byron gets more ass than these marks-uhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suplex City, pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Nero's deletion.


please stop trying to be funny. It's not your thing.


----------



## TripleG

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751145733114499072


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 7arq

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751615095340462080
OMG


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751251315481772032


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Orton is going to be deleted! :madhardy


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











:maury


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Get Ready People


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

A classic...


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Roman loves him some weed. :reigns2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rusev's twitter is always top tier


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

http://scontent-hkg3-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13641945_1730487620555125_1568570037_n.mp4


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rusev is wrestling! :rusevyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Happy Birthday, Tyson Kidd


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> http://scontent-hkg3-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13641945_1730487620555125_1568570037_n.mp4


That hat had a family damn it


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> http://scontent-hkg3-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13641945_1730487620555125_1568570037_n.mp4


HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


















The subtitles under Roman's name tho :lmao


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## dexterkim

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Just to add to the circlejerk.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Stacy getting the gift of Tajiri - The Lass Kicker.









The gift of Sheamus. Drink it in, lads!









The best criss-cross ever.









Hogan putting over Hebner, brother. Much love - HH.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is pretty old, but still hilarious. Indian WWE fans :lol


----------



## dashing_man

*Poor Ryder pulled down his own underwear on RAW*

I just saw this thought share with you guys, its hilarious for me 










































:lmao :lmao


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The True Believer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753035502484348932


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

AJ's hilarious reaction after Big Cass said, "Everyone's gunning for John Cena's spot."


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>



:lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Spidey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753035502484348932


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Eva Marie has no clue and it is glorious! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Leather Rebel said:


>





KO Bossy said:


> Psh. He'll never draw a dime...
> 
> 
> Now THIS guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS guy has "Champ" written all over him. Its even in his name...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't care if he has 4 arms, Paul. We're putting the belt on him NOW, damn it!" :vince3


So question is...who ripped off my idea? 0


----------



## Trublez

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745366573712453634


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










I don't play Pokemon Go, but I figure those who do would get this.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Finaly


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:maury

Best thing i've seen all day.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>


The instructions better say these must be served in dilapidated bowls.


Yeah, couldnt think of anything better. :side:


----------



## Javier C.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 7arq

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754437236297523200
LMFAO!


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 7arq

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754824966022041600


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Brother Nero has been Deleted! :madhardy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

God damn, I gotta watch this Final Deletion match!

EDIT: OK, I'm watching it right now. I haven't watched anything from TNA in years. What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy's voice? This is some WCW-in-2000 shit right here.....


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

A mark plays with his little friend while fantasizing about Hogan. This is what dreams are made of.









This hover hand pic proves that Bryan is indeed a B+ nerd.









Karl Anderson and his doppelganger.









LOL Puroresu.









Brock-uhhh. Always taking shortcuts for the win.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


Good for him. Vent man/ Let all that shit out and show them what you mean.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755598786567606272


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753333796469026816


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't play Pokemon Go, but I figure those who do would get this.


I'M ON TEAM ROLLINS

FUCK YEAH

Oh wait...


FUCK


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









Everybody wearing some kind of NXT jackets/shirts/merch and then there is Austin Aries who has a blue shirt + his sunglasses on :lmao


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Florat

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










If you really think about it, this comparison is spot on :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## bagodking

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Florat said:


>




well punk should not be calling people out on botching when he himself has such gaffes

and randay vs table continues, one of the best feuds eva


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I remember when Randy Orton fell down the steps. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisher_05

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Yes please! It's a win win. She's hot as fuck and I don't have to hear about all the marks who've never even taken a bump bitch about her work in the ring!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Swissblade

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

But being on Raw matters more than holding the minor league belt


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I know Shane is just playing a role but thought this was funny.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ShadowKiller said:


> But being on Raw matters more than holding the minor league belt


Tell that to the Vaudevillains, who are now jobbing to Golden Truth. :no:


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756411602333675520


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



virus21 said:


>


Well.......Michelle Obama, Steve Austin...at least she's stealing from successful people.


Can you imagine if she plagiarized something from...I dunno, TNA? Or what about Mitt Romney? AKA the losers.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Broken Matt loves everybody! :madhardy


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Tony

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JDP2016

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Yes please! It's a win win. She's hot as fuck and I don't have to hear about all the marks who've never even taken a bump bitch about her work in the ring!


I think you mean "smarks"


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









What a cutie♥


















Those eyes. :laugh:


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>


So glad other people noticed this. When I saw them coming out it looked like they were having a conversation with each other. So weird. :lol


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Orton made me laugh with that joke about Lesnar. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





:lol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

#Frogsplashouttanowhere


----------



## Provo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

#frogsplashouttanowere


----------



## Chris Herrichico

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Titus facepalming


----------



## Aturdimiento

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://zippy.gfycat.com/FlimsyIncompleteAfricanelephant.webm


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758010587683123200


----------



## Darkness is here

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^ Damn, why does matt looks like a homeless guy there?


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758010587683123200


WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK :lmao


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758123678953418752


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Woo, woo, woo... You botched it.


----------



## bagodking

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


> Woo, woo, woo... You botched it.



i felt that Ryder saved face there and the commentators rationalised it quite well
still a botch though


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758010587683123200


Um... Jericho receiving the gift of Delete maaaaaannnnn...


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BrotherNero said:


>


Looks like he's thinking "those weird Americans".


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you accidentally text Mick Foley.


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- Vic


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


>


Lie Cheat & Steal...Eddie would be proud:vince7


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JustAName

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



JD said:


>


Looks more like Ibushi to me :draper2


----------



## STEVALD

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:sodone


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










PWG ya'll


----------



## Vårmakos

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Rollins showing his drawing power.


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vårmakos said:


> Rollins showing his drawing power.


Damn that's sad...that's like local promotion numbers. Please tell me that's some pre-show kind of thing and not the actual show itself...


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vårmakos said:


> Rollins showing his drawing power.


Brave of you to post this


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Alternate angle to that shot:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Them boots on Jojo :banderas that was the whole point of the picture right?


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Bill knows what's up.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I feel bad for Seth after seeing that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:cesaro


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

this has probably been posted already, but just lol...


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:ha


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Man makes the funniest faces. :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## zkorejo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I was watching some old videos and saw this:


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

They have a shirt for everything....


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Griselda

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



zkorejo said:


> I was watching some old videos and saw this:


What the hell, was that a fan? :lol


----------



## zkorejo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> What the hell, was that a fan? :lol


:lol Yes. The undertaker fangirl with makeup and all.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Coke'd out Randy is the best Randy.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

It is tough to impress John Cena.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^@1:18: the guy with the purple mask :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## N3LL14

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


>



Lol when did this happen


----------



## TheIbar

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Local Competitors Hall Of Fame just got a new member! Congratulations!*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



N3LL14 said:


> Lol when did this happen


Smackdown several months back when Y2AJ was a thing. Believe t was a 6-man against the New Day.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



N3LL14 said:


> Lol when did this happen


Feburary 25th episode of Smackdown.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Tony

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That is hilarious. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisher_05

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



zkorejo said:


> :lol Yes. The undertaker fangirl with makeup and all.


She looks like a fucken zombie coming around them ring steps. lol


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


>


That looks like xavier woods when the new day feud with the wyatts.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


:maury

"He's got the look dammit!"


----------



## whelp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> "He's got the look dammit!"


Hafthor is a beast, legit strongman as well.

he would eat most of WWE for breakfast


----------



## Provo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










I think they should be more carefull about there followers :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is a must watch. Its fucking hilarious.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Provo said:


> I think they should be more carefull about there followers :grin2:


:maury

I lost my shit when i saw that :creepytrips


----------



## lagofala

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


>












Mindblown


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I can't believe they showed that. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brecke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Where's the Horse food gif of Sasha?


----------



## KyloRen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


is that Ambrose? he looks terrible!


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





 :lmao


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761983599952457728


----------



## The True Believer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rusev is the luckiest man alive! :rusevyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Small wonder-Wally the wimp.
An episode off small wonder starring/featuring jessie the body ventura.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe_RKzH2fCI


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762445558506151936
Matt Hardy and The Young Bucks have officially lost their fucking minds in Chile :lol


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I don't remember that and I am glad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>


Maybe if Orton actually had something that resembles a damn ass maybe i'd be impressed:zeb


----------



## whelp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> Maybe if Orton actually had something that resembles a damn ass maybe i'd be impressed:zeb


HHH's smile says it all!


----------



## Paul Hednricks

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I spent about hour reading this thread)


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The True Believer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is the greatest sign of all time.


----------



## whelp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


>


if i was Orton i would spam headlocks for an hour if i saw that sign.


----------



## Swissblade

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

WWE presents No Mercy 2016! Not the PPV. Mauro Ranallo's Twitter page!










- Vic


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When Ruru nutted, but Lana kept sucking.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Summary of the Austin/Ambrose podcast :mj


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you're a beta male cutting a promo on an alpha male...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



T-Viper said:


> *When you're a beta male cutting a promo on an alpha male*...


I literally am getting secondhand embarrassment from this statement. fpalm

Not funny, just reaching af


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










May or may not be the infamous 'riot shields'. 

Absolutely hideous. :lol


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

Finn Balor wearing Chris Jericho's scarf at the Auckland live event tonight :lol


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Y2Jay & Silent Owens










Jericho posted this: https://www.instagram.com/p/BI7FXdsDYlZ/


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## What A Maneuver

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

WJ impersonating Bret Hart


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> May or may not be the infamous 'riot shields'.
> 
> Absolutely hideous. :lol


Man, I'm so glad they didn't use those things :lol Tackiest idea ever. It probably would have killed The Shield's momentum before it even got started.

Then again, those terrible turtleneck jumper things they wore on their debut weren't exactly great either though


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


:maury


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Samoa Joe was so mad! :duck


----------



## michael_3165

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Nakamura thing was brilliant. But if any other person on the main roster had done this the usual suspects would call it childish and hammer him for it.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



michael_3165 said:


> The Nakamura thing was brilliant. But if any other person on the main roster had done this the usual suspects would call it childish and hammer him for it.


That would be because Nakamura has more charisma than the majority of the main roster and they wouldn't have been able to pull it off.


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Erik. said:


> That would be because Nakamura has more charisma than the majority of the main roster and they wouldn't have been able to pull it off.


If John Cena did that though people would lose their shit and go on about how childish it is and how it makes his opponent look weak, and Cena's definitely charismatic.



Brogue_Kick said:


>


I get its just a joke, but the funniest part is how such a big deal is still made about Romans mic skills, he's the one singled out for it...even though favourites like Rollins, Balor, Cesaro, Zayn,etc. are even worse, and even more boring on the mic.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

People just look ridiculous for trying to make fun of Roman now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmdik6kT-LI


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765027408168660992


----------



## 7arq

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Spoiler: bunch of tweets





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958007549628416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958065213005824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958151154302977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958228551729157

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958293731188737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958353403613188

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958481145298945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958577274544128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958635504132097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958702612930560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958812566609920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958877402161152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764958930200125440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959030368428032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959092574195713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959251995435008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959292298584064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959339945820164

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959389438672896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959470137016320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764959545575743488



:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## paladin errant

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

sorry i laughed


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Anyone who has given Swerved a chance has probably seen this, but I'm gonna share it for those who haven't. Really adorable/funny and that kid is a hoot. Wait 10ish years and I'm almost willing to bet money we'll have Dash down in NXT. :lol


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Fearless Maryse said:


> If John Cena did that though people would lose their shit and go on about how childish it is and how it makes his opponent look weak, and Cena's definitely charismatic.
> 
> 
> 
> I get its just a joke, but the funniest part is how such a big deal is still made about Romans mic skills, he's the one singled out for it...even though favourites like Rollins, Balor, Cesaro, Zayn,etc. are even worse, and even more boring on the mic.


Have you really gotten to the point where you're arguing this stuff in the funny pictures thread. The rest of the section not big enough for you?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










ESPN acting like Vince is dead, to try and get some clicks :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reaper said:


> Have you really gotten to the point where you're arguing this stuff in the funny pictures thread. The rest of the section not big enough for you?


Well most of the pictures aren't funny anyway...

Its just "cliche cool smark pleasing picture" and I just find the double standards hilarious with people still shitting on Romans mic work but ignoring that their favourites are just as bad if not worse.


----------



## 7arq

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



















































































OMG LMFAO


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Krokro

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ellsworth touched Paige's face. 90% of WF is upset.


----------



## nucklehead88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- VIc


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Is that Enzo? What the hell


----------



## Jersey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765953149307727873


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766137413349638144
This time Senor Benjamin has provided the massacre


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Del Rio just looks guilty!


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## mgman

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nate Diaz


----------



## 7arq

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766961301146968064


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2yjzbxl&s=9#.V7hiNL7iQnq


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:lmao :brock :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> :lmao :brock :lmao


I have been souring on Lesnar, but that was hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Swissblade

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Brock Lesnar wants Booty-O's. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nate Diaz's wiki, caught it at the right moment lol


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That is very funny! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Not funny but awesome


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Brock! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T0M

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When Brock is off the leash and free to say what he wants he's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## dexterkim

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



dexterkim said:


>



She has a cameltoe not a penith OMG. :heyman5


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Respect to that guy, Bruised and battered still able to laugh it off.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


What the actual fuck.:chan


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Couple gems that gave me a nice chuckle.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ellthom

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

With the universal title let's go crazy!


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>


This never stops being funny


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mister Abigail said:


>


The WWE Superstars really do make giant sacrifices for the sakes of their careers!
:lol Poor girl.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> Respect to that guy, Bruised and battered still able to laugh it off.


:Tripslick


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



7arq said:


> OMG LMFAO


I find it funny how this is the actual card for summerslam when they all looked like actual jobbers.


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









Cuppa steriods?


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Swissblade

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NitroMark said:


> Cuppa steriods?


I get that Enzo pre-wrestling was a gunner on college special teams: but guy has legit bigger traps than younger Cass and not that much of a bicep difference. What the hell?


----------



## Blackbeard

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ShadowKiller said:


>


:lol


----------



## goldbergstraps97

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## goldbergstraps97

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## mgman

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LaMelo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Miz better stay on Smackdown!


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Loved Jericho on this whole 'trolling' Goldberg phase.


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






This might only be funny to those who remember Vince when he was on commentary


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lmao


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










HBK got that 'I gonna fuck you up one of these days, Trips', you won't know when, but it's fucking coming, brother' face :lmao


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Batman said:


> HBK got that 'I gonna fuck you up one of these days, Trips', you won't know when, but it's fucking coming, brother' faces :lmao


HBK looks like Frank fuckin' Gallagher from Shameless :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









Probably not the best time to post with the talk of banning Seth's turnbuckle powerbomb and all, but fuck it.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>


We should save this for when ever WWE misuses talent


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rowan has had some strange on screen conversations with that mask on.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



















One of the best moments of the fucking year.

:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Batman said:


> HBK got that 'I gonna fuck you up one of these days, Trips', you won't know when, but it's fucking coming, brother' face :lmao


How can you tell? His face may be looking at Hunter, but his lazy eye might be pointed at the cameraman.


Love the sig, by the way. 60s Batman FTW.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

22 years ago


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Damn HBK looks rough as hell


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



WWE Attitude said:


>


Images are coming to my mind now and holy shit I feel as broken as the hardys.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## mgman

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Batman said:


>


Why do I have the sudden urge to play darts.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Some people have a Jesus picture on their wall, this surgeon has Cross Fit Jesus :lmao :lmao :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770012695382855681


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^ That's hilarious. 
:rollins HA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAA!

If I were Finn, I would've asked Doc if we can turn the picture around so I didn't have to look at it.


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Current Mood


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










(So Mick and Stephanie fucked then?)


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

How do you link videos off of Facebook here?


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Called it


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Venomous

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



WWE Attitude said:


>


Heyman just ate an entire pack of warheads?


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Saw this on imgur-


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*
































Styles w/that ball injury selling. :lol


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Some say AJ is still there.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Styles w/that ball injury selling. :lol


:ha

Thats called dedication


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE GUY said:


>


Seriously though... HOW DO THEY SEEM TO GET BIGGER EVERY WEEK!?!


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Spaz350 said:


> Seriously though... HOW DO THEY SEEM TO GET BIGGER EVERY WEEK!?!


Forced perspective?


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









FELLA TWINS???!.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

What...


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Spaz350 said:


> Seriously though... HOW DO THEY SEEM TO GET BIGGER EVERY WEEK!?!


you should follow her on snapchat, she always post videos of herself on a treadmill and most of it is concentrating on her sweet tits.


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Some funny and creative entrances from Joe Hendry of Insane Championship Wrestling in Scotland.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



















Happy BOLA!


----------



## Trublez

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










_"Brunette teen gets impaled by 3 BBCs"._


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I probably laughed a little too much on this one.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Marcos 25063 said:


>


:booklel

So Obama is the Bischoff of the group


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Marcos 25063 said:


>


Fo fo fo fo for life!:grin2:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:taker


Trublez said:


> _"Brunette teen gets impaled by 3 BBCs"._


:taker

Big E is enjoying that just a leeeetle too much methinks


----------



## yeahright2

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> :taker
> 
> :taker
> 
> Big E is enjoying that just a leeeetle too much methinks


And he´s just holding her lower legs..Take a look at Xaviers hands.. "Woods" just got a whole new meaning


----------



## Van Hammer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



virus21 said:


>


Damn Maffew is on 320 now? I got some SERIOUS catching up to do...


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










I mean, we couldn't see him BEFORE!



.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772077677679443968


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



somerandomfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772077677679443968




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772080160795336708
Only Foley :lmao

Opening segment of Raw this week


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Marcos 25063 said:


>


Steroids....:ha


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> Steroids....:ha


He just got suspended for 1 month on the wellness violation :heyman6


----------



## mendohelix

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lmao LMAO BIG E IS THE BEST! :bige


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Ratedr4life said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/772080160795336708
> Only Foley :lmao
> 
> Opening segment of Raw this week


Poor Foley about to be deleted. :mj2


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Gets me every time.


----------



## nucklehead88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>


Dana Brooke has launched a thousand boners :ha


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dana :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sorry Meltzer, it had to be done...


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 7arq

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773035595585159169


----------



## Gambit Joe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Steph forgot to press the call button


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## mgman

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Dolorian said:


> Steph forgot to press the call button


It was even a backstage segment, no less. A very simple one. You'd think someone would suggest putting the phone into sleep mode before the cameras were rolling.


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Spaz350 said:


> Seriously though... HOW DO THEY SEEM TO GET BIGGER EVERY WEEK!?!


3 words..

Nipple
Air
Valve


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cris vr6

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Gambit Joe said:


>


batista as a fighter


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










God forgives, Seth Rollins don't


----------



## Cris vr6

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Gambit Joe said:


>


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Cleavage said:


>


These were the days. Real tough guys talking trash. You see nowadays, we got these new era geeks. Thinking they're huge stars. When they're not. And it makes me wanna puke.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Now, that poop is funny!


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NitroMark said:


> These were the days. Real tough guys talking trash. You see nowadays, we got these new era geeks. Thinking they're huge stars. When they're not. And it makes me wanna puke.


Current roster doesn't have many talents has nothing to do with Steiner being the godamn best talker ever.

Steiner is at the top of the top, along with Jake the snake and Austin.

It is like comparing god to people


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


:ha

Cole is so socially awkward


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Big Show vs the ropes at Manilla today...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774249536176922625
:ha


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Time for Show to get his fat ass to the gym. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Wrestling Fans. Always never happy.


----------



## Krokro

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mister Abigail said:


> Wrestling Fans. Always never happy.


Then. Now. Forever.


It all makes sense now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774288885811597312
:mark: CROSSFIT MASTER :mark:


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774439350641844224


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


>


Oh this is just about the greatest thing I have seen on the internet in weeks!


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774439350641844224


They captured Ron perfectly, It truly is GLORIOUS seeing him again.


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774288885811597312
> :mark: CROSSFIT MASTER :mark:


Love how he holds his chest afterwards. It's the little things.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ciampa's facial expressions are my favorite part of those GLORIOUS bombs. They're always hilarious.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


>


Did Rollins actually like this photo :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny, but cool.

Then:









Now:


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Yes, this was a thing


----------



## mgman

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Probably better seen with drugs


----------



## TB Tapp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Yeah, I gave your match *1/2. You got a problem?


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## tendodoha

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










"*Mickey Gall took 20 years of my life.*"


----------



## tendodoha

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Jon Bones Jones...


----------



## Gambit Joe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Best For Galactic Business - Jabba the Hutt wants a Wrestler to fight Luke Skywalker. 






*Link if embedding issues have not yet been resolved: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GULXsAWB0-w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I don't know why, but I chuckled when I saw this screencap.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

virus21 said:


>


Honestly love this dude


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

After AJ won the title, MVP tweeted:


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Jeri-KO. Y2AJ. Drink It In MAAAAAANNNNN!!!


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This cant be a coincidence:jericho3


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


>


Seeing the post and I bet Seth wants that "leave millions on the table" dick instead of his "I get my nude pics leaked twice" dick


----------



## CaptainCharisma20

Eliko said:


> Jeri-KO. Y2AJ. Drink It In MAAAAAANNNNN!!!


Ambrose and reigns as well, night of champions 2015


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Slater with the ultimate job interview t-shirt


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Since there's no separate thread for videos:


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










*Mount Rushmore Rule The Universe/World BAYBAY! *
What a picture 2 great champions!



LOL Young Bucks ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775727611309723649
Lately their gimmick is that they hide underneath the ring to interfere in BC/Kenny Omega's matches.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Our lord and savior:


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Start @01:34


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









LOLTNA :tysonlol


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

this interview still cracks me up!


----------



## Gn1212

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://www.facebook.com/TheMizWWE/videos/10153692401332429/

Miz is watching Santa's Little Helper with Ryder and Ziggler and watch at 6:30 where Ziggler falls asleep.


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## EpicMike

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Fuck you guys posting the CWC spoilers.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Holy fuckin shit. :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Delbusto

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Danica said:


> I don't know why, but I chuckled when I saw this screencap.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






So, this happened at Johnny Gargano and Candice LeRae's wedding today.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Live Bro

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*








:grin2:


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Live Bro said:


> :grin2:


I think the gift of Jericho has gone to far now.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






A non PPV edition of the martk remark! :mark:
Havent seen one of those in a loooong time.

But its only 15 mins :cry


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Mick posted this....


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

#MondayMotivation


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DanTheMan_89 said:


>


No idea what's going on in the second image but I _do_ know it would've been better had Mean Gene been there.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Gandhi

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

image hosting free

A real KO fan wouldn't do this. Even Reigns looks amused.


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Regent Alien. said:


>



He wore it better! :rollins4:rollins4


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778735372939374592


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



It figures "Zack" would get "Kelly"

Seriously WWE should do a parody of Saved by the Bell with these 8. Put it on the network.


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*













2 of the latest good Botchamania endings.


----------



## zkorejo

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The signs on Raw #230 :lmao


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779326243728683008


----------



## Godway

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



KO Bossy said:


> 2 of the latest good Botchamania endings.


Oh my god those are brilliant :lmao


----------



## foc

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

So 'Taker's not actually immune to fire and Sin Cara is dead.Now that's what I call a hell of a night.


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Liger!Liger! said:


> So 'Taker's not actually immune to fire and Sin Cara is dead.Now that's what I call a hell of a night.


I've heard Jericho talk about being able to smell Takers' burning flesh from across the ring that night and feeling sick. Y2J - what a trooper!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






I want one.


----------



## nucklehead88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Dallas Stars back up goalies new mask....yeesh.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779423213533143040
lol


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779816180949417984


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

"Miz is Awesome" chants ? :vince4


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780105467066482688


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dana tries to help Charlotte enter the ring, I don't think she's doing it right :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Those stupid idiots made the list


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780746501706440709


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH ?!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny, just cool...


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Lawyered.

- Vic


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780944392735424514


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> Lawyered.
> 
> - Vic


Damn, that's some ownage.


I find it so funny that Mick would be defending WWE. The whole idea of a best of 7 is that there's an irregular number so there can't be an equal outcome-THERE MUST BE A WINNER. That's why its not the "best of 6 or 8". An even number can be equally split into a whole number. An odd number can't, hence why it is used.

Somehow, WWE finagled things so that there was a tie. You promised the fans something (a winner) and went back on your word to deliver them...nothing. So anyone who actually DID care about the outcome, got invested and tuned in to see it got no return, and instead of a promised SINGLES title shot, they're getting a TEAM tag title shot. Everything you told the fans they would be getting they aren't getting.

And you're surprised they aren't too happy about that?


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> Lawyered.
> 
> - Vic



Holy fuck. Someone throw in the towel for Mick, there is no viable response to that.


----------



## T0M

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Another pathetic outing for Foley. He's confirmed to everyone he's a complete hypocrite. I don't take anything he says seriously anymore.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> Lawyered.
> 
> - Vic


I have no respect for Mick after all this crap. It's fine if he genuinely enjoys the shows, but it's obvious he's just discarding all dignity to shill for a paycheck. One minute he's relentlessly bashing RAW on his blog, the next he's doing a complete 180 and praising every move WWE makes as he gets featured on RAW, Edge & Christian and has his own show on the network.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Spaz350 said:


> Holy fuck. Someone throw in the towel for Mick, there is no viable response to that.


His grandkids are gonna be born feeling THAT burn


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Godway

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



skarvika said:


> I have no respect for Mick after all this crap. It's fine if he genuinely enjoys the shows, but it's obvious he's just discarding all dignity to shill for a paycheck. One minute he's relentlessly bashing RAW on his blog, the next he's doing a complete 180 and praising every move WWE makes as he gets featured on RAW, Edge & Christian and has his own show on the network.


It's been that way since long before that. Ever since they hired his kid for a creative job, which conveniently came out right when Mick made a post talking about how much more he liked the creative direction of WWE :lol He's basically Hogan right now, shilling for his talentless kids and it's embarrassing. Nothing he says holds an ounce of credibility anymore.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Foley is still not as pathetic on his social media as Finn Balor. Just saying.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LegendAS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Boy Wonder said:


> image hosting free
> 
> A real KO fan wouldn't do this. Even Reigns looks amused.


Look at Roman's eyes, is he looking at the camera or 40 feet to the side??


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Haitch vs The Table-uhh: A Never Ending Battle-uhh.

https://fat.gfycat.com/CompleteFrighteningFlyingsquirrel.webm


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


> The Haitch vs The Table-uhh: A Never Ending Battle-uhh.


I can't tell you how many times I watched this continuously looping through. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*
















Speechless.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## sizor

Scott Steiner! this is a legit gold






Benoit taking lesnar to suplex city

10:26


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Godway

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



sizor said:


> Benoit taking lesnar to suplex city
> 
> 10:26


That's an amazing match, and like Benoit's version of Austin/Bret at Mania. He got so over from that loss. Goddamn do I miss psychology.


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



sizor said:


> Benoit taking lesnar to suplex city
> 
> 10:26


Ah...back when Brock was booked to actually wrestle and some of the rest on the roster were booked to look as competitive...good times. Good times.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Darren Young in 2003


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## fourwinnsdummy

lol



Donnie said:


> Cheers Brock.














Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao
> I love this one! Rollins giving it his all and Show not feeling a thing
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Watching the WWE Network in the spa at Commerce Casino. The masseuse gave me a backbreaking massage! I was shocked that they had the WWE Network in their RoKu package.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783162400149299201


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Boy Wonder said:


>


WHAT? :mj4

I'm so confused. Is this a tumblr fangirl thing or did someone mean like 'set him off' cause he's supposed to be a 'lunatic'? 

If it's the former and not the latter...:sodone


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://twitter.com/solomonster/status/784089662721781761
Damn paige!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not a picture but interesting/funny nonetheless:


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










*Drink it in...man? *


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



fourwinnsdummy said:


> lol


Please don't quote a giant post only to say "lol"


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NoyK said:


> *Drink it in...man? *


Universal title?Bitch,please,i'm *FABULOUS*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Ratedr4life said:


> Please don't quote a giant post only to say "lol"


Better yet please don't quote any post just to say "lol." Use the like button or even reputation instead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ShowStopper said:


>


----------



## Paigeology

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


>


Sting vs. Green Ranger Megazord on a pole match.

Book it.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Phaedra

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


>


this is great but I just realised how much I would love to see a male valet for a badass woman lol, like 'here she is, she can kick everyone's ass including mine' lol.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










When you get a response from the Intercontinental Champion!









*#Winning*

- Vic


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Phaedra said:


> this is great but I just realised how much I would love to see a male valet for a badass woman lol, like 'here she is, she can kick everyone's ass including mine' lol.


Wasn't that basically Santino when he was with Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Phaedra

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Spaz350 said:


> Wasn't that basically Santino when he was with Beth Phoenix?


yeah but ... again lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Just saw this on tv and had to look it up


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785647907051450368


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Jericho shared his list on facebook ..


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

fpalm


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reigns stealing Cena's kids once again.


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786767435919716352


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

KO and Rollins channelling Rock & Hogan. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786801541646659584


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Triple H tries doing the superkick and hurt his groin in the process ...


----------



## Manelpirolito

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786402759826345984


----------



## Reaper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Manelpirolito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786402759826345984


Congrats to Rollins for not being banned from a concert, maybe it's just the music festivals he's banned at.


----------



## BK Festivus

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> Triple H tries doing the superkick and hurt his groin in the process ...


I saw that live.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> KO and Rollins channelling Rock & Hogan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786801541646659584


Just give Rollins Hogan's finisher :maury


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Had to put this in the funnies






:heyman6


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reotor said:


> Had to put this in the funnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :heyman6


Fuck you I was about to do that!


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

DRINK IT IN MAAAAAAAAANNN!!!


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787122132832677889


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Who did this? :laugh:


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787883394680037376


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Special Snowflake Architect


----------



## Vårmakos

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788081126883545088
The real reason behind Seth and Orton's heat.


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NitroMark said:


> Who did this? :laugh:


Kevin Dunn?


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

http://shop.wwe.com/james-ellsworth-authentic-t-shirt/W12527.html


----------



## varney

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Stay away from drugs kids


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The chinless wonder ellsworth demonstrating that chinlock does not work on him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788561305422540801


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


>


:ha

Probably the best reaction ever


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:trump


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


>


GIF OTY contender


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mutant God

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NitroMark said:


>


More like Gillberg's entrance lol.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Wyatt got jokes.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Don't hate the Booker-uhh...

Hate The Game-uhh.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cipher

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny, but figured it needed to go somwhere


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Train! Say your prayers! Eat your vitamins - and bring back the Hulkster already, brother! :hogan


----------



## moggy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Leon Knuckles said:


>


I'm here for ya.

:betty


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790024075217338369
This has been going on at a couple of house shows already, Nia Jax beating up Saxton with his own shoes :lol


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Added to Jericho's first picture for accuracy.

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Cena is the GOAT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790230538292436992


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny but impressive.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


>


:maury

If only that was true


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

New emote?


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



skarvika said:


> New emote?


Can someone make a gif of her doing that last night? I think it'd be a great reaction gif.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Sandman on acid during a PPV, WHAT A GUY


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Picked this up on Wreddit
This would make more sense if SDL ratings were actually doing good but still funny.

https://streamable.com/bnub


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



skarvika said:


>





skarvika said:


>


Coincidence? I think not. :lol


----------



## DELETE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> Foley is still not as pathetic on his social media as Finn Balor. Just saying.


What did finn do?


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790024075217338369
> This has been going on at a couple of house shows already, Nia Jax beating up Saxton with his own shoes :lol


I honestly thought that Nia here was A.J. Styles wearing new ring gear. :surprise:


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

On today's daye, 31 years ago, there were HARD TIMES ON DUSTY RHODES AND HIS FAMILY, DADDY!!


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

They finally made it :rusevyesroud


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:CENA :CENA :CENA


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792700498654539776


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you realize was women's wrestling in WWE five years ago ...


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- Vic


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

that pic could turn on some women :yas


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Has science gone too far-uhh? Or at least far enough to provide Ratchet Banks some hair on her bald head?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



skarvika said:


>


:maury

This wins the entire fucking thread


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Photoshop potential


----------



## mrstsang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

always stay nervous in match.
But really relax and have fun now


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793112803972296706


----------



## Xander45

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793112803972296706


Oh god...


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Its like one of those horrible unfunny WWE 2K gifs where someone "hilarously" puts a male body in a female animation.


But... But ... This is real
:tripsscust


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793112803972296706


Now I wish I cant see him.


----------



## DELETE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793112803972296706


I didnt want to see that...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

John freaking Cena. :banderas


----------



## Krokro

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


> Has science gone too far-uhh? Or at least far enough to provide Ratchet Banks some hair on her bald head?


Is her hair loss that bad? I don't even know, looks awful.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793112803972296706


He looks like Chyna.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*























Halloween, ya'll.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


> KO and Rollins channelling Rock & Hogan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786801541646659584


And even with these two imitating it I can still hear Jim Ross in my head, "HE BEAT ANDRE THE GIANT WITH THAT MOVE!" 

Would've been cool to see that live.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sign from tonight's RAW.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Rikishi trying to get his ass eaten on TV


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793310112093966336


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Makabe giving AJ Styles some advice. Nakamura's reaction is a fucking hoot - 

https://vine.co/v/er2PWrUxhZ2


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793617784781541377


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## B316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

It was Heenan's birthday yesterday! Raising my coffee to you, Brain.


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

More wishful thinking than funny:


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> More wishful thinking than funny:


That actually made Reigns looks badass


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DanTheMan_89 said:


> More wishful thinking than funny:


Fuck man, this guy is such a natural heel. I wish they'd let him be the guy in this video.


----------



## Jammy3112

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

How in the hell does Sasha have abs like that all of a sudden?!


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- Vic


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Apologies if posted.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










First though of Rusev clean shaven - Danny Devito


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Holy shit, he shaved his beard?

Looks generic now.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rusev....why?


----------



## Spaz350

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



xvampmanx said:


> First though of Rusev clean shaven - Danny Devito


That is... NOT a good look for him. He looks like Butterbean with Comic Book Guy's hair.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reotor said:


> Rusev....why?












Payback's a superkick............or something like that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I bet Lana made him do it. :lana3


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



HiddenFlaw said:


>


:booklel

This gif should be used whenever there's crazy fuckery abound


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lol


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you're on the news at 8 but you have to team with The Undertaker at 10.


----------



## Lothario

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











:lol Just stumbled across that. 





xvampmanx said:


> First though of Rusev clean shaven - Danny Devito


He looks like a CAW. :lmao Hell, I think Roman is laughing his damn self. :maury Just further proof that _most_ men look better with facial hair (if they know how to care for it and have decent coverage.) 












Rusev likely wanted the goatee/circle beard back but didn't want to rock the hair on the sides while the moustache and chin caught up so he opted to go for the 0.5 mm trim (or five o'clock shadow.) I understand and have been there. When I was in college a couple of years back I was half asleep after waking for class and didn't check my guard on my trimmer. I trim at the 4 - 7 mm setting year round but took out a chunk on my jaw before I realized I had no guard on the trimmer so I just opted to just knock it all down to a 5 o'clock shadow and start over. Longest week and a half ever. :lmao


----------



## ellthom

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> :lol


Tommy Wiseau sure buffed up a bit


----------



## skarvika

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





What the hell:maury


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

wens2 THE GOAT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795792024100282369


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Bonus:


----------



## torn35

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sin cara's favourite new game


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



torn35 said:


> Sin cara's favourite new game


Next time on UPDOWNUPDOWN Austin Creed plays Backstage Assault for no specific reason.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Haitch shows why he's The Cerebral Assassin-uhh.. during his concussion lawsuit deposition-uhh..


















































Only smart marks would understand-uhh.
Which means nobody on this forum will.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Reading that gave me a concussion.


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

http://www.kayfabenews.com/america-turns-heel/

http://www.kayfabenews.com/clinton-head-shaving-scheduled-7pm-est/


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Damn, Tamina got fat...


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

society has come farther than you might think


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Shaun_27 said:


> http://www.kayfabenews.com/america-turns-heel/
> 
> http://www.kayfabenews.com/clinton-head-shaving-scheduled-7pm-est/


Like a bawse :trump3


----------



## ahm

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I guess we will unsubscibe the network now...SHAME

https://twitter.com/Linda_McMahon/status/796275066493403136


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ahm said:


> I guess we will unsubscibe the network now...SHAME
> 
> https://twitter.com/Linda_McMahon/status/796275066493403136


topkek

Grow up, buddy


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










WTF did I just read?


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Exactly 11 years ago, Eddie passed away. Here's something funny to remember him with.


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not WWE or even wrestling but this was funny:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797689744624730112


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797148796589379584
HAHAHA!!!


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797148796589379584
> HAHAHA!!!


Fucking tease!


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mister Abigail said:


>


Wait what? What's the source on this?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ImmortalTechnique said:


> Wait what? What's the source on this?


That's from Suburban Commando, one of Hulk's films back in the day .


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Big Cal's World said:


> That's from Suburban Commando, one of Hulk's films back in the day .


Can't believe I haven't heard of it, might have to check it out. Any good? Would recommend?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ImmortalTechnique said:


> Can't believe I haven't heard of it, might have to check it out. Any good? Would recommend?


I'd say its worth a watch. Got Christopher Lloyd in it too lol. Its fun and nothing more. I own it on DVD atm in a double pack with Mr Nanny, another Hogan film from the time lol. That too has a few wrestlers in it.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Big Cal's World said:


> I'd say its worth a watch. Got Christopher Lloyd in it too lol. Its fun and nothing more. I own it on DVD atm in a double pack with Mr Nanny, another Hogan film from the time lol. That too has a few wrestlers in it.


Sounds good. I'll have to check it out. I dig movies where you expect nothing and it turns out decent. Thanks man.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797969977483542528


----------



## White Glove Test

I forgot all about this segment till Konnan brought it up on his podcast last week. Eddie was fucking hilarious!








ImmortalTechnique said:


> Wait what? What's the source on this?


Suburban Commando (1991)


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Bray :lol:lol


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797148796589379584
> HAHAHA!!!


:maury


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Tommy-V

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I'm not an expert on how american TV works, but TNA Impact had 500th episode like a year ago


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> I'm not an expert on how american TV works, but TNA Impact had 500th episode like a year ago


I think that says enough about TNA.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Is it?
More like about wwe, since it's they who made this list.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> I'm not an expert on how american TV works, but TNA Impact had 500th episode like a year ago


This is consecutively. There were times where TNA didn't have a network or weren't on TV.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I guess that works as an answer to me.

Also I'm still confused about this argument since most of the shows on the list are seasonal and... well, not consecutive.
But in Ukraine TV is too different, so I'm not sure if my arguments are valid.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Naw, i don't buy it. WWE Shook.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


This is full of epic win :booklel


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Funny Kevin Dunn and Vince Drawing*

At last, the maligned rodent producer of the WWE has been exposed in the form of illustration!
















No wonder Vince McMaohn is a senile dinosaur on steroids!


----------



## THANOS

*re: Funny Kevin Dunn and Vince Drawing*

:kobe? Did you draw this?


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: Funny Kevin Dunn and Vince Drawing*



THANOS said:


> :kobe? Did you draw this?


Yep.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THANOS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NastyYaffa said:


>


Beautiful :lol!


----------



## Sweggeh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Super Saiyan of the Jobber World. Chinsuke Nakamura.


----------



## Cipher

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


When you get drafted to SmackDown vs when you get drafted to RAW.


----------



## Quasar56

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reotor said:


>


Now THATS what I call a superman punch.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799436169322827776
Don't know what to make of this.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^^^lol

My god Neville is alive, dude looks like a hipster without his wrestling gear


----------



## Trivette

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:nak


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Street Fighter V players will get this one:*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

It definitely looked like this.

Edit: just for context


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800545441557446656


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:jbl RAW WINS RAW WINS


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


>


I was laughing so hard at this, WTF was Dana thinking? :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Swissblade

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


>


Needs the gif of Rusev covering Lana's eyes. :lol


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ShadowKiller said:


> Needs the gif of Rusev covering Lana's eyes. :lol












:lol that smirk.


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny, just :sadpanda:sadpanda


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802190690562109440


----------



## Swissblade

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Not funny, just :sadpanda:sadpanda
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802190690562109440


Xavier made the poster twice


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When asked when will Nakamura will debut on main roster:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802260906847547392
:duck


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Was watching some old WCW clips and came across this. Kind've funny if you remember the tv show Ally McBeal.






Also came across these. I tried to find videos 1 and 2, but apparently they were taken down.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










RAW Women's Champion Charlotte Banks.


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



STARBOY said:


>


So that's where WWE got the idea for that Brock/Reigns belt segment.


----------



## Xeur

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Reotor said:


>



*Sasha and Charlotte need to infringe on Daniel Bryan and Kane with a "WE'RE THE WOMEN'S CHAMPION" gimmick :lol*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Sasha and Charlotte need to infringe on Daniel Bryan and Kane with a "WE'RE THE WOMEN'S CHAMPION" gimmick :lol*


Sounds closer to the LayCool gimmick.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Went back and watched both videos. Mostly everyone from the bar was right there for the finish of the match :lol


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you finish but she keeps sucking


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Prayer Police said:


> Sounds closer to the LayCool gimmick.


Who? I'm pretty sure women's wrestling only began last summer :jericho2


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Who's going to use the glory hole first?


----------



## Swissblade

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805877600266702852


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


>


:booklel

Weirdest looking boy band ever


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*








:mj4


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Why the Wyatts about to drop the hottest hip hop album of 2017


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The One Man Gang said:


>


So glad I'm not the only that saw this last night. :lol


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805592490858397696


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805592490858397696


That's actually fucking amazing, holy shit :bryan2


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Not funny 'ha ha', rather than just ironically funny.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Miz is a savage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806672345414836224


----------



## Khuram_96

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Best part of TLC 2016 hands down


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

After 205 Live Randy Orton & Wyatt Family had a dark match vs American Alpha & Dolph Ziggler.

Everybody chanted "RKO" nonstop, and Randy decided to troll the crowd LOL






Savage!


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> After 205 Live Randy Orton & Wyatt Family had a dark match vs American Alpha & Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Everybody chanted "RKO" nonstop, and Randy decided to troll the crowd LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savage!


where the heck is the crowd? hardly any1 there? was this aftr the show?


----------



## jatin_singh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> After 205 Live Randy Orton & Wyatt Family had a dark match vs American Alpha & Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Everybody chanted "RKO" nonstop, and Randy decided to troll the crowd LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savage!


Don't troll us Randy:batista3


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807205839849357312


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

MAKE ACTION FIGURES GREAT AGAIN


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807527902103404544


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










My Christmas present from my in laws; Crossfit Jesus gingerbread man Christmas ornament. Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mugging of Cena said:


> My Christmas present from my in laws; Crossfit Jesus gingerbread man Christmas ornament. Thought it was hilarious.


It's _possible_ that you have the greatest in-laws of all time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Crasp said:


> It's _possible_ that you have the greatest in-laws of all time.


Haha. Thanks. I think my wife may have had something to do with it. :sk


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Haha. Thanks. I think my wife may have had something to do with it. :sk


Something to do with them being your inlaws? Well, of course!



_Oh_, you mean she may have given them some directions for the gift...


----------



## Backstabbed

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sheamus' new uh.. Head?










I wish this was fake


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> where the heck is the crowd? hardly any1 there? was this aftr the show?


Well 205 Live is filmed after SmackDown, before which there's dark matches and Main Event/Superstars matches? So you're talking 4 hours or so of WWE before it gets to the final dark match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Shinsuke Surfamura!


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This picture is 8 years old.....


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:evilmatt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808341845298343936


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That dude had a PREMONITION


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mugging of Cena said:


> My Christmas present from my in laws; Crossfit Jesus gingerbread man Christmas ornament. Thought it was hilarious.


Seems like AJ Styles wearing the ring-gear of Rollins.
:trips10


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808669853536190465


----------



## Johnny75

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Because there were no other PPV names available except one already used earlier in the year...


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





































:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> :lmao


I feel dirty for having read that :lmao:booklel


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Looks like Mojo Rawley has to #FaceTheFacts !!


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Johnny75 said:


>


Oh mai gerd a 12way Maryse you dirty bitch :booklel


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> Oh mai gerd a 12way Maryse you dirty bitch :booklel


It's a 13 way actually..


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










And this a picture of WWE superstars backstage, collectively losing their shit in a game of Madden.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## jpy2j

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TB Tapp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










I've never seen a level this savage!

- Vic


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811029227818467328


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






GOAT gonna GOAT
:rock4


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Smackdown Live right now...


----------



## Trivette

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:lol

- Vic


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Screwball

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811679570432770048


----------



## TB Tapp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## tommo010

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



tommo010 said:


>


The funniest thing about this is the mere suggestion that Brock talks or associates with the rest of the roster.


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










What would I do without Twitter? :lol

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That Russo voice got me. :lol


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Triple H's should be:

Destroy the house and burn the christmas tree.


----------



## Venocide

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Boy Wonder said:


>


I'd rename it "WWE fan dislikes terrible wrestler".


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:lmao Only people who watched Only Fools and Horses will get this, but


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- Vic


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena from SummerSlam 2014*
The video gets faster every time we see a Suplex or an F5.

https://streamable.com/mmd2y


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813851198247800832
:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Fried chicken and vodka...my kinda party. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813851198247800832
> :lol


I bet she knows him and probably is a subscriber, but Meltzer is a banned word in WWE

I lol'd to this though


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Carmella's face makes me sad.


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not really wrestling related, but go to 2:30 in the vid, that clothesline. JBL would be proud.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lorromire said:


> Carmella's face makes me sad.


Why is that?


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



virus21 said:


> Why is that?


Because it's weirdly proportioned


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Sin Cara strikes again! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815072997799235584


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*2017 has been dreadful so far. 0 memorable matches. 0 good promos. 0 anything. 0/10*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Botchamania's Most botched matches of 2016


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815719569067245568:lol


----------



## Lord Worm

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:cenaooh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816410312597454849


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Braun's on Tinder?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> Braun's on Tinder?


:ha

That's gonna make things super awkward for his coworkers


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

While i'm no fan of Strowman its a total low down dick thing to do in posting his profile for the whole world to see. What does that person get out of it? Well congrats to the person who did it you have your 15 minutes of fame/shame :leo


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










How is Aj Styles not the main picture on this cover? He was in every top match this whole year. LMFAOO


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

You act like WWE thinks the crowd hates Roman


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817178619222966272


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Can't believe Rusev is friends with *The Guy* after he "buried" him.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

It's hilarious that they actually posted this


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


>


LMAO how did this not get more likes


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Restaurants watching Wrestle Kingdom 11 lol


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FJamieOD%2Fstatus%2F817514668948418561%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:duck


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

You can be cute. but not Okada in the Merry Go'round kind of cute :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rusev has no chill :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818683482738225153


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is hilarious


----------



## Master of the DDT

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I just did this one up.


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This was tweeted by Simon Gotch


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

If I could have found the picture I wanted, it would have been BRAUN STROWMAN in a SMART 4 TWO car . . . ! ! !


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:lol

- Vic


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Gotch trolling with Tanahashi pics :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818694847678861312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818696392172511232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818701572607766529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818702549901594624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818704941145538561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818840076885131264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818842129782996993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818864185610215424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819002923875188736


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

i didnt wanted to make another thread about this fuckin guy so i post it here because its funny.




I quote: "winning the championship in front of 100.000 SCREAMING fans"
I laughed my ass off. This fuckin guy couldnt say in front of 100.000 booing guys i guess neither could he say in front of 100.000 cheering fans haha
I found it funny.

Anyway in a few years he is going to be accepted from this forum. For now he looks like a corporate company boy like cena. the transition is coming every month/year.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Rusev has no chill :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818683482738225153


:booklel

Holy fuck Rusev just pwned Jericho


----------



## dudenamedric

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> i didnt wanted to make another thread about this fuckin guy so i post it here because its funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote: "winning the championship in front of 100.000 SCREAMING fans"
> I laughed my ass off. This fuckin guy couldnt say in front of 100.000 booing guys i guess neither could he say in front of 100.000 cheering fans haha
> I found it funny.
> 
> Anyway in a few years he is going to be accepted from this forum. For now he looks like a corporate company boy like cena. the transition is coming every month/year.


I didn't really find anything funny about it, but thanks for posting the vid


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> :lol
> 
> - Vic


That response was so savage it was practically Randy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



KO Bossy said:


> That response was so savage it was practically Randy.


_Speaking of............._


----------



## bhamilton

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> _Speaking of............._


Looks like Heath Slater with boobs:nikki2


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










My boy Swags roasting people, jobber or not. :drose

Normally I'm iffy about people pulling the money card, but da fuck does Jack have to lose? And it's not like he's insulting his co-workers unlike some people we know. :mj Kudos to him for not taking internet b/s from whiny smarks.


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



bhamilton said:


> Looks like Heath Slater with boobs:nikki2



It does, now I can't fap to it. :flair


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



hando88c said:


> It does, now I can't fap to it. :flair


Really? Makes it even better for me. :kappa


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Holy fucking burn


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820062328192253952
:trips2


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- Vic


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NieNie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


:lol


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## dougfisher_05

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> My boy Swags roasting people, jobber or not. :drose
> 
> Normally I'm iffy about people pulling the money card, but da fuck does Jack have to lose? And it's not like he's insulting his co-workers unlike some people we know. :mj Kudos to him for not taking internet b/s from whiny smarks.


holy shit , he's only 34? Jesus fuck McMahon really missed the boat with him. Not saying he could've been Rock/Austin level star, but fuck I could get 8-9 months out of a heel Jack Swagger title run without even fucken trying.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*













@ at that TNA Cringeamania video!



> My boy Swags roasting people, jobber or not.
> 
> Normally I'm iffy about people pulling the money card, but da fuck does Jack have to lose? And it's not like he's insulting his co-workers unlike some people we know. Kudos to him for not taking internet b/s from whiny smarks.


We...THE PEOPLE!

- Vic


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> My boy Swags roasting people, jobber or not. :drose
> 
> Normally I'm iffy about people pulling the money card, but da fuck does Jack have to lose? And it's not like he's insulting his co-workers unlike some people we know. :mj Kudos to him for not taking internet b/s from whiny smarks.


To be fair that's the go to jobber defense. "I don't care about fake championships when I made a lot of money". If he had a better career he'd probably take pride in those "fake championships" and come up with a better comeback.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



dougfisher_05 said:


> holy shit , he's only 34? Jesus fuck McMahon really missed the boat with him. Not saying he could've been Rock/Austin level star, but fuck I could get 8-9 months out of a heel Jack Swagger title run without even fucken trying.


Yup. Fantastic shape, aging well, easily credible and over (or hated if he was a heel), and young to boot. But nah, even with the only credible faces being Ambrose and Cena, there's apparently no room for Swagger in the desolate SD midcard.


----------



## N3LL14

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Xavier said:


>



Man lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> - Vic




Lol I've already completely forgot that they were doing this.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> there's apparently no room for Swagger in the desolate SD midcard.


This obviously isn't the best place to discuss it, but my god yes. SD has utilized pretty much everyone on their roster incredibly well, but I don't understand why Swagger isn't even on television anywhere. If he's face, he could easily have a program with Ziggler, Miz, or even a fun WWE Title match on SD against Styles (willing to bet they could put on an excellent match). You want him heel, then there's matches with Ambrose, Cena, or any of the Kalisto/Crews/anyone else who isn't doing much.

Actually tbh I would LOVE to see him tag team with Ziggler again (as heels) and face American Alpha. Would no doubt be an incredible match and feud.


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820371534699233280
I swear to Christ every UK wrestler started when they were Five and everyone of them are fucking lunatics. Still love em though. UK scene is white hot and everyone should watch it.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I watched Stardom yesterday and there were 14,15,16 y.o girls wrestling with adults. Like not training or anything, real matches as it is.


----------



## syrusriddick

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820371534699233280
> I swear to Christ every UK wrestler started when they were Five and everyone of them are fucking lunatics. Still love em though. UK scene is white hot and everyone should watch it.


Welp I hope this tournament wasn't a good representation because if it was they are boring as hell.


----------



## Liv

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny. But very cool. This shirt I found on Red Bubble:


----------



## Martins

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820371534699233280
> I swear to Christ every UK wrestler started when they were Five and everyone of them are fucking lunatics. Still love em though. UK scene is white hot and everyone should watch it.


:lmao

"I was an amateur wrestler/boxer back in high school :kurt"

"OI M8 I WAS A FOOKIN' UNDERGROUND BAREKNUCKLE BOXER/USED TO FIGHT PEOPLE FOR MONEY IN FOOKIN' FAIRS YOU WANNA FOOKIN' TRY ME"


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



bhamilton said:


> Looks like Heath Slater with boobs:nikki2


She's a Two Boob Baaaaaaaaaaaaand!!?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## StanStansky

I can't believe this hasn't made it in here yet.


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821162508480344066


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When your boys leave you hanging


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821184007371128834


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



StanStansky said:


> I can't believe this hasn't made it in here yet.


I mean... That's a pretty clever sign really.


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not sure this can be embedded here, so here's a link:

https://streamable.com/if5pz


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny, but apparently this is Nia Jax before the WWE.










If so, what the hell happened? Did she honestly get that big by design? To stand out more?


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



HankHill_85 said:


> Not funny, but apparently this is Nia Jax before the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, what the hell happened? Did she honestly get that big by design? To stand out more?


Those Samoan genes really kicked into high gear as she got older :mj2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

>TFW you die


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



HankHill_85 said:


> Not funny, but apparently this is Nia Jax before the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, what the hell happened? Did she honestly get that big by design? To stand out more?


Nia Jax, real name Savelina Fanene, was a "plus-size model" before WWE . . .

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nia_Jax*

*http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/683833-nia-jax-talks-doing-plus-size-modeling-before-she-came-to-nxt-working-at-the-performance-center-progressing-in-nxt-and-more*

*http://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/10-women-who-were-models-before-wwe/5*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BrotherNero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821162508480344066


:booklel

WWE just can't get over it can they


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



HankHill_85 said:


> Not funny, but apparently this is Nia Jax before the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, what the hell happened? Did she honestly get that big by design? To stand out more?


Her ring gear really doesn't help, either. It's incredibly unflattering. You can tell she has some pudge in that picture, too, but no one looks good in skin tight latex. Even thinner people usually don't.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Edge and Christian as Los Conquistadors were hilarious!


----------



## witchblade000

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Bruce Blitz had uploaded this on Youtube. This is from a 2015 Raw Review. Reigns is now getting the Cena rage from him in his current reviews.


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When you're ostracized from human society...


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Xavier said:


>


I think pettengill there tripped him!


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Pretty much every RAW episode since the brands split.


----------



## tommo010

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






No surprise on the winner for me


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Poor KO knows that you have to make Roman look strong :lol:lol:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821851980238753792


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Screwball

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821731004142469120


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


Jericho's grandkids are gonna be born feeling that burn :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






With a broken freakin' neck :angle


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










*Drink it in*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Jericho :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822241729353056263


----------



## Venocide

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Xavier said:


>


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ARKphoenix said:


>


:maury

This man has no dick


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kenny Omega Keep trolling the fans via autograph ... No. 30 :mark::mark:


----------



## TheMenace

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I fought the federal government and won! :vince2 :Vince










:vince4

Uh... I mean... the federal government kicked my ass before it became the federal government. :vincecry


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Tobit said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821731004142469120


Brock Lesnar....YOU JUST MADE THE LIST! :thelist


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823642832837681153


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






And this is why I think Big E should be World Champion :lol


----------



## Paigeology

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DELETE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



STARBOY said:


>


greatest botch of all time


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824132482127843330


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^^ That's an awesome progress pic for those two. (Y)

Looks like Big Show got taller though? :lol


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










The twitter account, itself, just got that W.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Becky's trying to prevent turning her vagina into STRAIGHT FIYA!*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NastyYaffa said:


>


I would actually love this.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

And then at the end:

#30 is coming
Daniel Bryan music plays
Miz comes out.


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










JBL forgets to close tab "katka kyptova nudes" :HA


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5D%2F825482184064696321%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


> JBL forgets to close tab "katka kyptova nudes" :HA


That's especially horrifying because after googling Katka Kyptova, I get pictures of this...I guess "woman"...














And JBL wanted to see her naked? *shudder*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



KO Bossy said:


> That's especially horrifying because after googling Katka Kyptova, I get pictures of this...I guess "woman"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And JBL wanted to see her naked? *shudder*


Yeah..... I found out more about JBL today than I needed :andre


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825907551946502144


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I might of laughed entirely to hard during this one...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825907474364379137


----------



## TheMenace

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> And then at the end:
> 
> #30 is coming
> Daniel Bryan music plays
> Miz comes out.


That's what they should have done for the 2014 RR. Have DB's music play as the 30th entrant, but BNB comes out instead. "Were you expecting little Daniel Bryan? I'm afraid I've got some bad news!!"


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## OMGeno

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826050906894524416


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826119608432263168
:booklel


----------



## RealLegend Killer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Some Old KO tweet lol


----------



## RealLegend Killer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Playing TEW 2013 and this shit shows up....

Looks like Big Match John decided to put a ring on it, at least in the game lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Danica said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826119608432263168
> :booklel


All these reactions are hilarious and i admit even i was ready to throw something when he came out knowing how much WWE are determined to make us fans like him


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> All these reactions are hilarious and i admit even i was ready to throw something when he came out knowing how much WWE are determined to make us fans like him


It is pretty hilarious because personally, I was deflated too and expecting Joe but alas...

Also, check your damn PMs for once.


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Props to whoever made this.




> WWE fans to reaction to Roman Reigns number 30 spot ����������������


I had the same reaction.

*number 30 hits

Me: KURT ANGLE!!!

*Roman's music hits

Me: no! No! NO! God damn it! fuck! Fuck! FUCK! FUCK THIS! FUCK YOU! :lol

*#TrollHard*

- Vic


----------



## RealLegend Killer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



T-Viper said:


>


Kofi should've used this cart to do his Rumble spot, not that ring post bs


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Had to do this lol












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Reigns at #30 was amazing. Only bitter tumblr girls cound't appreciate that.
And I dont even like wwe and trash them most of the time.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

"Honey, do you have any idea who this guy is?"
"No"


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Interview with an insider on Royal Rumble.

http://streamable.com/487ta


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## dougfisher_05

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> And then at the end:
> 
> #30 is coming
> Daniel Bryan music plays
> Miz comes out.


At least that would've gotten a genuine heat reaction. My section literally said "oh bullshit!" the minute his music hit.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Makes it even more awesome. Cant believe I like what Reigns is doing. Hope he beats old man at mania.


----------



## nucklehead88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://streamable.com/x8344

If JR had called the Rumble.


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826713801177325568


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826855389593468930


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










THEN.NOW.FOREVER.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Danica said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826119608432263168
> :booklel


:54 had me in tears.


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Rated Phenomenal said:


>


Holy shit :lmao

But looking at those pics makes me realise I much prefer Orton with facial hair lol.

John also looks pretty much exactly the same in the first pic and the last!


----------



## SeiyaKanie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Rated Phenomenal said:


>


well, at least it is first time on smackdown live, right?


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Big Show is hilarious in this video


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Big Show is hilarious in this video


:lmao :lmao *That fart at the end what the fuck*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Big Show is hilarious in this video


That ending. Thank you show.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

PROTEIN FARTS! :maisie


----------



## tommo010

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










What would I do without the Internet?


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

John Cena's heel theme has been leaked boys!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Harmless but made me smile lol.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Lady Gaga channels her inner Shane O'Mac:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828491792848920578


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828830882790154241


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Fan art Charlotte posted


----------



## oleanderson89

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Andre and a young James Ellsworth.


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828781148864077825
Made me chuckle.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

BAH GAWD HE KILLED HIM! :bahgawd


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Joe and Hunter about to drop the hottest mixtape of 2017


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828940018249060352:mj4


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Both were hilarious! R.I.P.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Is google body shaming Nia Jax here?
:cenaooh

And to answer, I was looking for wrestlers from Ohio, where I reside. Which Wikipedia is somehow 3 years behind on.


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Give this man all the titles, of every company


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829718080909619201


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






From 2:45 on, :woods does some musical stuff.


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

the reason Seth got injured is revealed



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOOpNcu84ic


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Paigeology

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830256178923909120


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kevin Owens is awesome


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Black said:


>


Brock's competitors in this eating contest must include J. Wellington Wimpy and Jughead Jones


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826963710761635840
Lol.


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826963710761635840
> Lol.


*Holy shit that is amazing :sodone*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826963710761635840
> Lol.


So I guess The Mountie is now on the list.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










STRO WAY JOSE


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

idk why but this is really funny to me :lol


----------



## tommo010

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830099136343076866
check out the picture above Cathy Kelleys desk :beckylol


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



tommo010 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830099136343076866
> check out the picture above Cathy Kelleys desk :beckylol


I legit didn't notice it at first, I was looking at the Sting/Taker picture, but holy shit that's hilarious.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Next on Cathy Kelly's desk


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Big Banter Baron strikes again :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831227551691456512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831239123834908672


----------



## reyfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Big Banter Baron strikes again :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831227551691456512
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831239123834908672


... Cause I'm a Grass Man


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Tripp Bradshaw.


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831346559908450305


----------



## Tony

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:mj2


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

15 minutes into Festival of Friendship and he gives you this look


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831343782801055744


----------



## Screwball

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Shoutouts to Triple H for keeping his side hoes in check on Valentine's Day :hunter*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831521175188729856


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



:lol


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831200331233058816
"One vs All"

"Hit Hard, Hit Often"

"I'll bring the fight"

This may very well be the best boxers ever :lmao


----------



## RealLegend Killer

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Can somebody tell me wtf is John O Clock that everybody keeps mentioning on social media?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RealLegend Killer said:


> Can somebody tell me wtf is John O Clock that everybody keeps mentioning on social media?


Its a catchphrase King Ross from WhatCulture uses in his WTF Moments videos every time JBL says (or does) something stupid.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Shoutouts to Triple H for keeping his side hoes in check on Valentine's Day :hunter*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831521175188729856












Scene from an erotic fan fiction right there-uhh.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831859686269976576


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831859686269976576




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831859727734865920


----------



## BoiBoiDabik

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Can anyone create a GIF of John Cenas reaction to the triple threat main event on SmackDown? Where he hopped around in the ring when Daniel Bryan announced it


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BoiBoiDabik said:


> Can anyone create a GIF of John Cenas reaction to the triple threat main event on SmackDown? Where he hopped around in the ring when Daniel Bryan announced it


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831859686269976576




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831867540154568705


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Video: The Texas Tornado (Kerry Von Erich) vs. Mr. Perfect (c) w/Bobby Heenan (WWF Intercontinental Championship Match) - WWF SummerSlam: August 27, 1990


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ryback is at it again


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>


He's such a fucking nerd


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Fuckin' Enzo man...


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>














Its even more embarrassing that the one doing the dance is this...senior citizen.


"Hey PEEPS, what's cracka-lackin'? My old lady thinks I'm one hip dude! Let's go bust a move fo shizzle after we smoke a blunt, dagnabit."

It reminds me of when Mr. Burns dressed up as Jimbo Jones to fool Principal Skinner:







Someone old and not cool trying really hard to fake it. Difference is...Mr. Burns doing it was hilarious. Cena doing it is pathetic.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Master of the DDT

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Big Cal's World said:


>


Ok this I want to watch, it would be hilarious kinda like the midget TLC match over again.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This was in line for a PWG show.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










And they say the black guy always dies first LOL


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

God I miss Mean Gene!


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










After you OWN Shane Helms during a political debate on Facebook. Stand back! There's a coward coming through!

- Vic


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nothing funny, just awesomeness.


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

2017 HOF looks good


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833895026442670082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833905165145145344
The fuckin' lulz.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

WTF ?!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833752743277948933


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

HOLLYWOOD HULK STROWMAAAN


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Video: Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena (Parking Lot Brawl Match) - WWE SmackDown: September 11, 2003

^^^


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Was looking through my old photobucket account and found this. Never fails to make me :lmao.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834588499332456449


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Prayer Police said:


>


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When will Goldberg learn that you won't mess with KO on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835315061807800320


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Top Guys :buried


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835648969648766976


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






No words.






None.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



















Video: Steve Austin vs. Mikey Whipwreck (c) (ECW World Heavyweight Championship Match) - ECW November to Remember 1995


----------



## HeavyWeight

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjZp8uduQOY


----------



## Stinger Fan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ian Rotten goes on a radio show to clear his name and the people he fucked over decide to call in


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Stinger Fan said:


>


:ha

can't believe that was real. Oh how times have changed.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nia and Charly destroying Tom Too :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Of course this was uploaded during RAW :lol


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



virus21 said:


>


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Before he was Undashing Rusev










Now he's dashing Handsome Rusev,


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

THESE WOMEN ARE PUTTING THEIR LIFE ON THE LINE FOR THIS :bahgawd

FULL MATCH - Sable vs. Torrie Wilson - WWE The Great American Bash: June 27, 2004


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Backstabbed

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^ ^ ^

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838119656535646209


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:booklel

Now poor Rowan and Gator are homeless


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838511485781409793


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



TJQ said:


>


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










But does she fuck with Konnan?


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> But does she fuck with Konnan?


Well, she is a Kardashian, so...

Anyway, this made me :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## eviljohncena

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Just made these, including template lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I found this quite funny, The Miz's dad burying him all the time lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:lmao OH MY GOD :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kenny burying the hell out of Goldberg :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840094960334524417


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Venocide

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

New Wrestlemania poster.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Paigeology

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Wcw Clip featuring the flairs ( Including Charlotte) in 2000


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Joe is a savage :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840826320967868417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840897852918378496


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:lol

- Vic


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841000647340130304


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Nightrow said:


>


DDP's the man.
Then.
Now.
Forever.


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841251023222128640


----------



## White Glove Test

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841481182646800385


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Black

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










The face that runs the place, now without a face.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dat bump


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I'm a big fan of Orton but this made me laugh so much.


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Not funny but AMAZING.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I find funny that they actually upload this in their Youtube channel


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://twitter.com/HeelDoors/status/840282707104026625


----------



## TB Tapp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



marshal99 said:


>


The new Funkadactyls


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842766428604452864


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

In light of today's "news" regarding Paige...


----------



## LegendAS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843121425049296896


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## reyfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## redban

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

this so damn funny i just can't 



https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/22eo84


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Crowd is clearly muted


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> :lol
> 
> - Vic


SPOT ON


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## jC...

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Never mind, it's interview girl.


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## syrusriddick

sizor said:


> Vic Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Vic
> 
> 
> 
> SPOT ON
Click to expand...

I think Roman's a bit of an exception to the demand here people are tired of his forced push it has nothing to do with putting young talent over.


----------



## BORT

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



syrusriddick said:


> I think Roman's a bit of an exception to the demand here people are tired of his forced push it has nothing to do with putting young talent over.


(Y). When people say they want them to push young talent they don't mean ANY young talent. Plus Roman has been pushed to Pluto already, so that meme doesn't work.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This was amazing, wouldn't mind a weekly edition of this show


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844573818307952640


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This Goldberg gif works on so many levels...


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

"AYO UCE WE GOT THE HALL PASS! HALL PASS YOU HEAR?"










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



T-Viper said:


> This Goldberg gif works on so many levels...


For some reason this reminds me of Bane.


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

WTF? :lol


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^^^ The fuck is that supposed to be about?


----------



## T0M

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The way Road Dogg rambles on, you just have to believe his brain is addled by all the drug abuse he put his body through. He sounds mentally ill at times.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This girls boyfriend looks just like Bob Backland :HA


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


> This girls boyfriend looks just like Bob Backland :HA


I quickly skimmed over the image and legitimately though it was Backlund until I read your comment.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://imgur.com/gallery/ciRGl


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://twitter.com/HeelDoors/status/845817248468127744


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


> This girls boyfriend looks just like Bob Backland :HA




He look's like the lovechild of Bob Backland and The Miz! :fact:miz


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



T0M said:


> The way Road Dogg rambles on, you just have to believe his brain is addled by all the drug abuse he put his body through. He sounds mentally ill at times.


No wonder there are times SD isn't as good as it used to be soon after he was named lead creative there


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814872320720404480


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://imgur.com/gallery/HaewD


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










X D

- Vic


----------



## Tommy-V

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846758559086002177


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847469026888626176 @THE HAITCH


----------



## whelp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847469026888626176


Trips with a sense of humour!

who knew?


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847469026888626176 @THE HAITCH















whelp said:


> Trips with a sense of humour!
> 
> who knew?


You marks forgot how The Haitch was awarded THE MOST FAVORITE and THE FUNNIEST and THE MOST INSPIRATIONAL and THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME IN THE HISTORY OF WF awards during the last awards, already?

:tripsscust


----------



## whelp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


> You marks forgot how The Haitch was awarded THE MOST FAVORITE and THE FUNNIEST and THE MOST INSPIRATIONAL and THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME IN THE HISTORY OF WF awards during the last awards, already?
> 
> :tripsscust


i knew you'd be in like flynn as soon as i posted. it was a tongue in cheek comment.

well played sir!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DeadGirl Inc

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


>


lmfao

Shut this thread down. Nothing can top this.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847469026888626176 @THE HAITCH


Bastard probably has a secret account here to keep a finger on the pulse of what the IWC like :booklel


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> Bastard probably has a secret account here to keep a finger on the pulse of what the IWC like :booklel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Tommy-V said:


>


Going to the effort of putting shoes on his knees makes this even more amazing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









Lmao why did Sasha put "#njpw" there :lmao:lmao


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Popped a molly, I'm sweatin', woo.​


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That kid is one of us :grin2:


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


















jfc


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*







HAHAHAHAHA Miz's Dad is the GOAT!


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

i know what Kevin Nash's next shoot interview will be about


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Miz's Dad is the GOAT!


:maury

Give him an interviewer job dammit


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NastyYaffa said:


> Lmao why did Sasha put "#njpw" there :lmao:lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










what a great guy.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

How a man can grow a neck?!! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


















Nia Jax straight BODIED Tom "Face Fucker" Phillips. :done


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Miz's Dad is the GOAT!




His dad should be new GM. :fact


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



JT said:


> Nia Jax straight BODIED Tom "Face Fucker" Phillips. :done


He'd still fuck her the dirty git :ha


----------



## yeahright2

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> Bastard probably has a secret account here to keep a finger on the pulse of what the IWC like :booklel


If I were in charge of a multimillion dollar company like WWE, then I´d have hired people to do nothing but keep an eye on social media. So yeah, there´s a good chance that WWE reads this and similar boards.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Paigeology

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Go to 5.30 for a "Match" Between Russo and Cornette :lol


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> :lol


It looked very funny from that angle, but it you look at the wide shot, Sheamus took a great hit from Hardy's legs. Thankfully he was there to cushion Hardy's swanton.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

did anyone get "Roman is a Holocaust Denier"?


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



stevefox1200 said:


> did anyone get "Roman is a Holocaust Denier"?


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

a better match than Roman vs Taker


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848666397194543104


----------



## Donch1931

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Hello everybody, such a nice topic, in Wrestling are so many funny pics, will post some on mine favorite soon too! but the most funny thing is that I got here when starting to search for some drugs reviews a few hours ago. LOL.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Sekai no Kana said:


>


That would've actually helped Bray retain the championship-uhh.

:trips2


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Kinjx11 said:


> a better match than Roman vs Taker
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848666397194543104


:HA


That's probably the most amazing thing i've ever seen. Never seen the cosplayers have a match in the stands before :booklel


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:side:


----------



## Brie Wyatt

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Iron Man said:


>


This is actually sad. It shows how washed up Taker has become.


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

PG ERA


----------



## syrusriddick

Brie Wyatt said:


> Iron Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually sad. It shows how washed up Taker has become.
Click to expand...

It's sad to see his decline but Roman messed up that spot instead of lifting he fell forward not once but twice.


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



syrusriddick said:


> It's sad to see his decline but Roman messed up that spot instead of lifting he fell forward not once but twice.


Looks pretty blatantly clear that both are responsible for the botch.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



syrusriddick said:


> It's sad to see his decline but Roman messed up that spot instead of lifting he fell forward not once but twice.


That spot usually requires a decent jump by the person getting reversed on, Taker needs hip surgery. There is some blame on both parts but the biggest victim is Taker's declining physical shape.


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sanity at Takeover: Orlando


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Ambrose whipping Corbin like someone's dad :sodone


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


















:Jordan2


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






HAHAHAHAHA Randy U are a savage 0:50


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


>


lol what was actually going on during that segment? Looks like during the 2010 Kane/Taker feud.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NastyYaffa said:


>


I wanna see this as a Fatal 4 Way next year. Book it McMahon! lol


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Big Dave with the sense of humour


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849816398696128512


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





:lmao


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



dougfisher_05 said:


> I wanna see this as a Fatal 4 Way next year. Book it McMahon! lol




There should be a Triple HHH, Mount Rushmore, pic like that. :trips5


----------



## Florat

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> lol what was actually going on during that segment? Looks like during the 2010 Kane/Taker feud.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

DELETED


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Delightful.


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


















fit wf community plz explain the purpose of this stretching outside it making ambrose look like a sexual predator of floors 

(it does look kinda like some yoga poses, but...)


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



J'onn J'onzz said:


>


I hate when they beep milliseconds after the light goes green too its like "fuck sake give us a chance to react"


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Enzo is having the time of his life.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gOju3UXTbA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXCquPdEJC0

Not sure how to embed these


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Cowboy!! said:


> Not sure how to embed these


There.

Also, has anyone posted these? (New Day's is the funniest, esp. Big E's response to the last question)


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Piehound

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



JT said:


> fit wf community plz explain the purpose of this stretching outside it making ambrose look like a sexual predator of floors
> 
> (it does look kinda like some yoga poses, but...)



He's doing Hindu pushups. A lot of guys used to those and hindu squats back in the day (Flair and the Iron Sheik were two that I know of). They were / are good exercises that use a lot of muscle groups. 

Now as to why he's doing them on a stairwell and posting vids of it online I dunno.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851622807968534528
:lol


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851457161578389504


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Found a few good ones on twitter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851617254517211136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851616874135789568


----------



## Reotor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






*
Forgot about this :lmao

Makes me wish The Shield had a longer face run* :mj2


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NoyK said:


> *
> Forgot about this :lmao
> 
> Makes me wish The Shield had a longer face run* :mj2


:lol That was great! They started all serious, but by the end they were all just fucking around.

Interesting side note....All three guys are now on Raw, and they're all babyfaces.......Just sayin'


----------



## redban

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


:booklel

Wrestling fans have a finger on the pulse


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









:LOL


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Cathy Kelley


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Piehound said:


> Now as to why he's doing them on a stairwell and posting vids of it online I dunno.


"Because he's a lunatic Maggle".


----------



## BaeJLee

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://gfycat.com/DisastrousShinyKinkajou


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Cathy Kelley


Think you wanted the women of wrestling thread. 
Save​


----------



## TJQ

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










*FUCK.* :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:reigns2 I can't :reigns2


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NoyK said:


> *FUCK.* :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:maury

WWE has a gold mine of hilarity with this whole thing


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DELETE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Legit BOSS said:


> :LOL


I wouldnt mind if he deported jinder tbh


----------



## whelp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mister Abigail said:


>


that is just excellent, i said it to myself in Randys voice as well.

well played


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852571665250779136


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MK_Dizzle

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852571665250779136


Now we know that Trips isn't talking about his office here!!


----------



## reyfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



MK_Dizzle said:


> Now we know that Trips isn't talking about his office here!!


Nah he's talking about his Ego


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853592915448410113


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

*Undertaker smiling?!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853080800924884993
Source.

this one tho...


----------



## zrc

*Re: Undertaker smiling?!*

Throw a cucumber at him 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005

*Re: Undertaker smiling?!*


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











That title :heston


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Such a great video..


..bitch.


----------



## redban

*Re: Undertaker smiling?!*



SmackdownvsRAW2005 said:


>


Looks like:


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:booklel


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Do you guys agree?


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853756342963654656
SPEEEEEEEEAR!!!!!!

:goldberg


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^Oh, so that's what Justin Gabriel is up to these days.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NoyK said:


> :booklel


----------



## Manelpirolito

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Steve Blackman FEELS THE GLOW


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

How did no one realized this? :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854178921201512451


----------



## T-Viper

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ref with the classic HBK oversell over the top ropes. lol


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MK_Dizzle

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>


----------



## marshal99

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTAN3h2j7MD/


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


:maury

He died for our sins


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>


And here I thought this was funny.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>


Someone send this to Baron Corbin.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Love IWC Two Face.

- Vic


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lariatoh! said:


>


:HA

Its so true KO and Corden do look alike


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> :HA
> 
> Its so true KO and Corden do look alike


Someone get KO on Corden's show pronto, so they Owens can meet his parents while doing car karaoke.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


>


The Haitch knows someone-uhh... who could use that DVD.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

"I showed to my mom, to my dad, to my sister and I even was about to show it to your kids Matt"

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Someone finally admitts having the answer of the question everyone has been asking for years


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854735061748502528


----------



## DJ Punk

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Vic Capri said:


> Love IWC Two Face.
> 
> - Vic


I don't get it? Why is it wrong to want new people in the main event scene, but not want Jinder (a talentless boring generic foreign heel jobber with 0 buildup and a mountain of losses on his record) at the same time?


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Someone finally admitts having the answer of the question everyone has been asking for years
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854735061748502528


Big Dick Dave answers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854780633712742400


----------



## LegendKilla15

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Reigns v Ambrose v Rollins triple threat 6 years ago in developmental. Damn, they've come far.*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I feel this is how Katsuyori Shibata went to the doctor.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Boy this is gonna be a creepy fanfic soon enough


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855751325883039744


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Boy this is gonna be a creepy fanfic soon enough
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855751325883039744


*Omg, he even has the duckface on point :lmao


@The Tempest @Makoto Niijima I never thought we'd see a real life fusion :dead2*


----------



## STEVALD

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:sodone :sodone


----------



## dashing_man

*Shane McMahon MOC MOC Edge at Mania 32*






:lol :lmao

Heard this year, Edge got his revenge


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Shane McMahon MOC MOC Edge at Mania 32*

What does "moc moc" mean?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Boy this is gonna be a creepy fanfic soon enough
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855751325883039744


Don't tell Vince at any cost


----------



## Screwball

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855869364318470145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855917636001046528


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Boy this is gonna be a creepy fanfic soon enough
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855751325883039744


Once that Tribal Tat is full sleeved. Roman Vs Roman SummerSlam 2018... 1994 all over Again.


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Boy this is gonna be a creepy fanfic soon enough
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855751325883039744


*Holy shit * :heyman5












*It's a real life Fusion* :done


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Cary Grant said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855869364318470145
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855917636001046528


Fucking Kalisto can't even cut a god damn twitter promo. That shit is genuinly just as bad is his "Lucha thing" promo. Absolute garbage. How can someone suck so fucking bad? uttahere


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NoyK said:


> *Holy shit * :heyman5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's a real life Fusion* :done


Has he ever been in the same room as Seth and Roman? No? :hmm:

#conspiracy


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DudeLove669 said:


> Fucking Kalisto can't even cut a god damn twitter promo. That shit is genuinly just as bad is his "Lucha thing" promo. Absolute garbage. How can someone suck so fucking bad? uttahere


Kalisto must have some kind of brain damage :ha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> Kalisto must have some kind of brain damage :ha


I wouldn't even say something as extreme as that. Dude is just...really...fucking...awkward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Pretty sure Tonga are Reigns are cousins, btw. I'm not sure how many of you guys know that or not but he's definitely part of that big Samoan family tree. Haku is his dad.


----------



## Yeah1993

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Pretty sure Tonga are Reigns are cousins, btw. I'm not sure how many of you guys know that or not but he's definitely part of that big Samoan family tree. Haku is his dad.


So he's one of the dudes that spent the entire WK tag match swearing? :lmao That was amazing.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> Kalisto must have some kind of brain damage :ha


Too much "Lucha thing" mess his brain :grin2:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Too much "Lucha thing" mess his brain :grin2:


Probably why then :booklel


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Yeah1993 said:


> So he's one of the dudes that spent the entire WK tag match swearing? :lmao That was amazing.


That would definitely be him. His brother (Camacho) is way worse though.
Save​


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Pretty sure Tonga are Reigns are cousins, btw. I'm not sure how many of you guys know that or not but he's definitely part of that big Samoan family tree. Haku is his dad.


Tongans and Samoans aren't the same thing, though...at least I don't think, although geographically they're close, right?


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



JT said:


> Tongans and Samoans aren't the same thing, though...at least I don't think, although geographically they're close, right?


Haha I'm not sure, honestly. My ignorance is showing as I just associate them all as being Samoan. Reigns, Rock, Yokozuna, Umaga, Afa & Sika, etc. The tree is fucking big is all I know.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






I'm just seeing this now because I ignored the build to the WM 33 mixed tag.






:lmao FUCK THE MIZ, THAT BASTARD :lmao


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The Tempest

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



MrJamesJepsan said:


>


What's funny?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^Vickie Guerrero intensely staring at Edge and probably reminiscing about their... experiences behind closed doors, all while Edge is not even looking at her. :lol


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Pretty sure Tonga are Reigns are cousins, btw. I'm not sure how many of you guys know that or not but he's definitely part of that big Samoan family tree. Haku is his dad.


Haku adopted him and his brother. So not a direct link.


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> Haku adopted him and his brother. So not a direct link.


Well fuck, I'm just gonna stop trying. :lol


----------



## elvagabundo

The Tempest said:


> MrJamesJepsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny?
Click to expand...

Watch John Morrison is trying to go in for hug with Edge and Edge ignored it


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Pretty sure Tonga are Reigns are cousins, btw. I'm not sure how many of you guys know that or not but he's definitely part of that big Samoan family tree. Haku is his dad.


Haku is Tongan, The Rock says he's an uncle but as far as I can tell after doing some research it's just an affectionate term because of how close of a family friend he is. Tama Tonga is the adopted son but he teams up with his brother (biological son of Haku) Tanga Roa (formerly Camacho in WWE and Micah in Impact) as the Guerrillas of Destiny. So no, there's no actual relation to the Anoa'i family.


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## dashing_man

*Re: Shane McMahon MOC MOC Edge at Mania 32*



O-Dog said:


> What does "moc moc" mean?


pull the skin under the chin. Something Edge, Christian and Shane created for some weird reason :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










genetics are fucking wild


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Dat flexibility tho :mj


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Tempest said:


> What's funny?


i think edge said to Orton "pussy"


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## STEVALD

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










People got no chill :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856707273019846657


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> People got no chill :mj2


Damn for whatever reason Sash looks a lot hotter in this pic than usual but I can't really put my finger on what's different. New outfit maybe?


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856707273019846657


Not gonna lie, I would buy the shit out of that album.


----------



## Bazinga

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Proof that Hard Body Mahal is over:


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

the guy on right represent my reaction to DZ promo


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Saw this on Twitter.

Everybody loves Rey Mysterio. :lol


----------



## DELETE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Moho Hwoarang said:


>


LMFAO! 


I might put this in my sig.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Moho Hwoarang said:


>


:maury

Its right Ed DOES look like a combo of Dean and Sheamus.... :ha


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kane, the birthday demon.


----------



## BaeJLee

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BaeJLee said:


>


Cena almost makes pro wrestling look real.


----------



## STEVALD

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










This fuckin app :mj4


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> This fuckin app :mj4


Where's Ash Williams when we need him?










Groovy


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Never change Big E


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858001361069363200


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Kinjx11 said:


> the guy on right represent my reaction to DZ promo


Ironic given his t-shirt.


----------



## ellthom

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BIG RABID JINDER said:


> People got no chill :mj2


well there's my nightmares for the next month... cheers.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858162008604033024


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Someone predicted it in 2003


----------



## Bun Dem

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The new Unexpected Cena!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857706006897246208


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Bun Dem said:


> The new Unexpected Cena!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857706006897246208


:maury

Please god when the film is out can someone do this to the scene


----------



## Bun Dem

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Please god when the film is out can someone do this to the scene


It's fated to be. 
One of the comments: "Its my galatical yard now!" :lmao


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858877831568384000


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is awesome


----------



## magusnova

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Bun Dem said:


> The new Unexpected Cena!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857706006897246208


As the earth blows up
"Thank you Thanos, Roman sucks"
"You deserve it"


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*









:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Shot taken from Jerichos payback entrance. We anime now boys


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Poor Summer


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:maury

















:mj2


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


>





















Another hit album for WWE Universal Records.


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Riddle101 said:


>


Fucking brilliant :lmao


And that Kofi tweet is SAVAGE lol.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is actually hilarious, having Vince mugshot, Cena in "Parts unknown" and Nakamura as "Strong No Style" in the wall :lol


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

WWE crew is heading to european tour.

AJ on IG :

*"Not much to say about this photo....Becky is eating and Charlotte is.....looking like a ghost."*


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










poor sami


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> This is actually hilarious, having Vince mugshot, Cena in "Parts unknown" and Nakamura as "Strong No Style" in the wall :lol


Hogan is on the wall, with "GROSS" written on it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


>


Was this a Two Stooges skit or something?


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Corey Graves, More Savage than Randy, more Vicious than Sid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859653531292270592
:bahgawd "BAW GAWD, THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY, STOP THAT"


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

One of the best wrestlers in the world...

and Triple H


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

YA'LL MAKE IT TOO EASY! I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859962962403926018


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Strowbacca, Let the braunkie win.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Get fucking worked :Rollins


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The One Man Gang said:


> :maury
> :mj2


this makes mw sad


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Not funny but god damn the roster.


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> Not funny but god damn the roster.


BAH GAWD


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Glasgow on high alert.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860964139702919168


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## syrusriddick

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Not funny but sweet nonetheless.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Bret smiling is just humorous to me.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DELETE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


throwback to 2014


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859985402823716864


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Drink it in, maaaaannnnnn


----------



## DELETE

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859985402823716864


Jinder is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Toni Storm dressed as Stardom owner Rossy Ogawa. :lmao


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Tweet & Delete :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:lmao The People's Dynamite :lmao


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## nucklehead88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Happy Mothers Day! :mj4


----------



## GetDown

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

You will watch it more than once


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Orton certainly isn't backing down on his stance.


----------



## Xander45

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Orton certainly isn't backing down on his stance.


Don't tell this guy that 205 live is on after his match!


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Orton certainly isn't backing down on his stance.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864668866193928193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864802054153281536


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Refuse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That is some awesome editing skills.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Didn't know where to put this if it shouldn't be here than I hope admin or mod move it or something.



> Braun Strowman's dad has commented on Braun being injured and says "I'll lace the boots up and take Reigns out myself for him hurting my boy"












It looks like Strowman's dad is not finished with Reigns yet :grin2:


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Dolorian said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


Idk what this is referencing (I assume Dragonball Z or something) but holy shit that looks awesome. Kudos to whoever made it.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Moho Hwoarang said:


> Didn't know where to put this if it shouldn't be here than I hope admin or mod move it or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Strowman's dad is not finished with Reigns yet :grin2:


That's Gene Snitsky.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Idk what this is referencing (I assume Dragonball Z or something) but holy shit that looks awesome. Kudos to whoever made it.


Dragonball Super, sequel to Z so close enough.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Orton certainly isn't backing down on his stance.


:booklel

Indy Killer Orton and Drew Gulak as a tag team must happen


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866123560728875008


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Beast Incarnate, Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866404199554322432


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Best part of the PPV

EDIT: Shit we posted at the same time!


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

KO even destroys WWE on twitter :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao










They delete it after that


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866503803943739393


----------



## nucklehead88

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Poor Bray died so that Jinder the Jobber could be Champion-uhh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866492400776118272


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



The Beast Incarnate said:


>


:lmao:lmao

Randy nearly murdering a child live on ppv....:wayans


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Just found Bret's run quite funny at times.


----------



## deadcool

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Brock said:


> Just found Bret's run quite funny at times.


Looks fine tot me.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I feel like Vince McMahon will see this and try to use it to justify the crappy scripted promos.


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This pic of Randy Orton applauding Sami Zayn for doing his pose is so great LOL. The best pictures come from live events.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










This still makes me laugh :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eliko said:


> This pic of Randy Orton applauding Sami Zayn for doing his pose is so great LOL. The best pictures come from live events.


:booklel

Sami gets a 3/10 for effort


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*








> ACHA ACATIBAK UMKATIBAK ACATIBAK UNTURUBAKANTIBAKANTIBAKTOBEK UNGREK HALATOSIS....UNMASAKTAKA NIUMDEMAKTOKATIMDEMOYAYA...ACHA ACHA, AKRA BIGIDI BAGADA BIGIDI BAGADA BOOOMMM...YAHTZIII.....ACHA YAHTZII, MAKAMETOMEDA PAKAMETOMEDA TO MATCH WANT A MATCH YALASHUKERO, LETS GO....OK﻿


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Manelpirolito

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Booker T asking James Ellsworth if he's getting it on with Carmella

https://streamable.com/8gng9


----------



## Rated R™

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Keep the rep coming.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Manelpirolito said:


> Booker T asking James Ellsworth if he's getting it on with Carmella
> 
> https://streamable.com/8gng9


For that alone, Book Man deserves 55555 World Titles :lol


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


>


He certainly is one all right.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


> snipped


Please tell me there's a video of this.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Never gets old.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Stay classy :lmao


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Honestly shocked he even has 11 wins this year...


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> Honestly shocked he even has 11 wins this year...



Just a proof that losses does not matter.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lol


----------



## karkar

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Corbin got rekt lol


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Corbin coming back with that lame ass response. Many of the best wrestlers over the past 20 years have developed by working small shows only being payed a hotdog and a soda. That "I'm in the big leagues therefor I'm better" response doesn't work in pro wrestling.


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

"I don't get Corbin's sex appeal that women have.."










said the *******.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I must be missing the part where Corbin got "rekt". Some nobody who wants attention talks shit about Corbins looks, (Barons missus is a total babe by the way) and Baron comes back at him mocking the fact that the nobody isn't really a "pro" wrestler. And if you're getting paid peanuts and cokes then you're not really a professional.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



karkar said:


>


Corbin has sex appeal?


:booklel :maury :HA :ha

Funniest thing i've read all fucking year mate


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DudeLove669 said:


> Corbin coming back with that lame ass response. Many of the best wrestlers over the past 20 years have developed by working small shows only being payed a hotdog and a soda. That "I'm in the big leagues therefor I'm better" response doesn't work in pro wrestling.


..but that's Corbins gimmick and has been for years.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena

DGenerationMC said:


>


The destruction of Johnny Wrestling and the Sexy Piñata may be the two saddest moments in wrestling history.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



IpostHIGH said:


> "I don't get Corbin's sex appeal that women have.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> said the *******.


so? he cant discuss other people's look just because he's not handsome himself? that's the dumbest argument ever.


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> so? he cant discuss other people's look just because he's not handsome himself? that's the dumbest argument ever.


Your argument is dumber than the dumbest. Why would this nobody discuss anyone's look, especially someone who's in the big leagues? Just a bitter indy crybaby, lol.











The king of indian strong style going over the king of japanese strong style. Long live the Maharajah!!!


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Cause anyone can discuss anything, lol. Using your logic you shouldn't post on a wrestling forum, since your nobody in wrestling.


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

OK keep this to pictures pls rather than this nonsense that's going nowhere.

----------










Jigging. Selling. Funk being Funk.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:booklel


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Wait! Wait!  Seems more like being silly then mocking *Shrugs*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Hunter hunting


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Brock said:


> OK keep this to pictures pls rather than this nonsense that's going nowhere.
> 
> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigging. Selling. Funk being Funk.


Funk's (the GOAT) whole time in Puerto Rico, particularly that tournament, is just hilarious. Hilariously cheesy over-the-top selling (even by 80s Funk standards) and my goodness some of those promos.





 :maury


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

So yesterday... that happened, in the portuguese cup final.


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Stone Cold reacts to AJ Styles entering The Rumble...












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## karkar

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ANDREJOMAR$$

*Vince Russo sings*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcCK25rq1eI


----------



## genghis hank

Read this as 'Vince Russo signs' lol.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Vince Russo sings*

I prefer this version better
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi16Xiwt7sQ


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kevin Owens doesn't appreciate CFO$ endorsement of Jinder Mahal...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869679266237165570


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



karkar said:


>




For a split second, I thought he was measuring Dave's dick! :xavier:ambrose4


----------



## hando88c

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


> :lol





I wish this was a real fucking movie.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Meltzer lol :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



hando88c said:


> For a split second, I thought he was measuring Dave's dick! :xavier:ambrose4


You aren't the only one :wayans


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Someone needs to have a word with Victoria. :lol


----------



## karkar

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Dolorian said:


> Kevin Owens doesn't appreciate CFO$ endorsement of Jinder Mahal...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869679266237165570


Heh, I like Owens a little more for that :lol The guy is unbelievably petty and it's hilarious.


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


>


That is indeed the most accurate meme of Raw holy shit :maury


----------



## The One Man Gang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^^^ More like at the first commercial break :ha


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870844285977067520


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Okay, I actually chuckled at that


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LegendAS

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



MrJamesJepsan said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



LegendAS said:


> Who is that?


Looks like Alexa Bliss with Mickie in the ring with her.


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










New poster for Great Balls Of Fire

Na, it's this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871562470191583232


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Brock said:


> New poster for Great Balls Of Fire
> 
> Na, it's this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871562470191583232


I can only think of one man behind this poster.


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nothing funny, just some great art of Joe and Lesnar.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sasha is gonna get punished for this lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872319115163258880


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## krai999

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





Holy shit dat rant @ 15:44 LMAO


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Superstars in high school on WWE.com. Seth looking like he belongs in the '70s and Kofi looking like he's on the Cosby Show. :lol


----------



## mgman

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










War Kittens FTW


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## karan316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I just noticed that Lou Ferrigno looked exactly like Jinder Mahal when he was young (minus the gyno).


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^ Damn, aside from Ferrigno being a lot bigger, the semblance is definitely uncanny there.


----------



## karan316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> ^ Damn, aside from Ferrigno being a lot bigger, the semblance is definitely uncanny there.


Yaa, I have been googling if the two guys can be related in anyway. They look so similar.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Stone Cold is simply legendary.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










LMAO at AJ's face at the end


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


> Stone Cold is simply legendary.


Austin's fight with Booker in that supermarket was fucking hilarious. From Austin's voice being heard on the PA then Austin stod behind Booker and he opens up a beer as Booker looks like he just shit him. To Austin emerging from the milk section i still lol at his line "Got Milk Booker?"


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






I'm not sure what the fuck this is but its been kicking around as wrestling fetish porn on the internet

mans gotta eat


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



stevefox1200 said:


> I'm not sure what the fuck this is but its been kicking around as wrestling fetish porn on the internet
> 
> mans gotta eat


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



RKO361 said:


> snip


The irony in this is Seth Rollins is probably banned.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Enzo & Halle Berry. Just because.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

AJ is so good he wrestled himself, according to Meltzer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875763800833536001


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875794143007707140
LMAO


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BrotherNero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875794143007707140
> LMAO


----------



## Thecreepygeek

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Now we know who the attacker is. ^^


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## STEVALD

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871427651390623744
:sodone

Edit: Not sure how to link a tweet, but https://twitter.com/Christian4Peeps/status/871427651390623744


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










At the recent CEO event. (yesterday)


----------



## Sweggeh

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BrotherNero said:


> At the recent CEO event. (yesterday)


That shit was so damn hype.


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BrotherNero said:


> At the recent CEO event. (yesterday)


:evilmatt "Brother Austin, I know you'd come":focus:focus:focus:focus


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Apparently, Patrick still is a big mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876269707883663365

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876284735982641154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876455744681455618


----------



## Danica

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876611279443689473
:booklel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## LoboTheMainMan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Dolorian said:


>


No bear hug? sadface.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

BO DALLAS!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877004423406505985


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:CENA


----------



## Ace

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Roman's gut is bigger than Joe's


----------



## TheRealDeal69

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877004423406505985


They need to hurry up and do an Orton one


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










When you call out Eric Bischoff on his bullshit! :lol

- Vic


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877235219962576896


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This is from last year, but I only was it now.






Imagine if The Rock ran for president against her, the debates would be awesome.


----------



## redban

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Superstar face swaps from wwe.com...


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Since Maria is now back on the same brand as Styles:






The commentary is just hilarious.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I bet Karl is disappointed he isn't on the same brand as her.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



redban said:


>


:maury

Who wouldn't want Randy's groin in your face.... :creepytrips


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NitroMark

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



redban said:


>


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

















(not that funny, just don't know where it belongs)


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Oh Marty lol


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Riddle101 said:


>


:bosque Brilliant


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Cleavage said:


>


I've seen this easily 100 times over the past 18 years and I never noticed the "Heels" hats they are wearing. Just excellent detail by the Dudleys. 

Also, the girl "whose mom taught how to suck dick" is the only one of those fans that Bubba presses who keeps her cool and laughs along with the antics.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I got a laugh out of this, Meltzer talking about that green shirt superfan that is always in the front row of every PPV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878623107824537600


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878771022312484864:lol


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Jersey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


> Oh Marty lol


Seconds after this picture was taken HBK superkicked him thru the window:hbk1


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879882777122017280
:damn


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



IpostHIGH said:


>


Okay, ignoring the fact that it's CLEARLY Miz's old theme rehashed and slowed + tuned down, it's actually not that bad.


----------



## ellthom

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879882777122017280
> :damn


wwoooooooooww

That must sting lol


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Renee got busted :lmao. KO is the King of Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880071897135943680


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Leon Knuckles said:


>


Take away Brock hair and suddenly all I see is Big Van VADER!


----------



## Leather Rebel

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










WHAT A HEEL TURN!


----------



## Xander45

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lorromire said:


> Okay, ignoring the fact that it's CLEARLY Miz's old theme rehashed and slowed + tuned down, it's actually not that bad.


*Cough*


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Xander45 said:


> *Cough*


Oh? So either Snitsky stole Miz's or Miz stole Snitsky's, lol.


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Vince McMahon reacting to different kinds of butts.


----------



## Morrison17

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Jack Swagger and "small Mike" Michael Elgin


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Reby has zero chill :lmao


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Morrison17 said:


> Jack Swagger and "small Mike" Michael Elgin


This HAS to be photoshopped... right?

I never realised he was short.


----------



## yeahright2

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lorromire said:


> This HAS to be photoshopped... right?
> 
> I never realised he was short.


Swagger is ridiculously big, but a lot of people never realized it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lorromire said:


> This HAS to be photoshopped... right?
> 
> I never realised he was short.


Swagger is legitimately over 6'5 without boots on. :lol


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Swagger is a giant


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881264350312275969


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881264350312275969


What in the actual fuck :lmao


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Okada being nice with some fans :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881403142633541632


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Not a rib. Its actually happened!

- Vic


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Young Bucks :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Corey about to be buried in the commentators table


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882086401935720448


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Corey about to be buried in the commentators table
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882086401935720448


What did the other tweet say? It's been deleted.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DudeLove669 said:


> What did the other tweet say? It's been deleted.


That the Rainmaker is the name of Rollins knee strike and he should correct Booker for saying otherwise


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## chasku

guys please post more. This is one of my fav threads but its usually a bit slow. Entertain me God dammit


----------



## Kkrock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



chasku said:


> guys please post more. This is one of my fav threads but its usually a bit slow. Entertain me God dammit


Well ,how about some good ol' Botched Spot?


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## lagofala

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I found a photo of Barry Windham on google and realised he looks like Adam Cole BAYBAY LOL.


----------



## sizor

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



virus21 said:


>


now that was awesome!


----------



## chasku

Kkrock said:


> chasku said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys please post more. This is one of my fav threads but its usually a bit slow. Entertain me God dammit
> 
> 
> 
> Well ,how about some good ol' Botched Spot?
Click to expand...


hahahaha that got a good laugh outta me! 

Thanks! 

btw u guys should check out a channel called wrestling shorts. He does animated wrestling satire and its amazing. You will not regret checking it out! I would post a video but Idk how to


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Harper with the subtle burn :lol


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

@MarkyWhipwreck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882497029947129856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883024751177879552
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://streamable.com/dskay

Neville







:lol


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883439304827076610
I remember that one, now he is going all over with Vans Warped Tour and selling a lot of his merch in it.


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883011701515460609


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883701339796254720


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Bananas

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


>


Not sure if Rock or Honky Tonk Man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884241756832845824


----------



## taopriest

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884460022813556737


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^^^ Holy shit, should be his new theme immediately. :done


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










BAH GAWD :bahgawd


----------



## Ronny

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sieg Heil


----------



## Mox Girl

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

An animal shelter named some kittens after The Shield guys


----------



## mangon

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



taopriest said:


>


reigns would have missed regardless if bronn moved lol


no need for the matador move


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Ambrose Girl said:


> An animal shelter named some kittens after The Shield guys


The Felines of Justice :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Miz and Tye twitter feud :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884232840556273664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884743112513421313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884783664365785088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884826222689083392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884844930111242241


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dillinger got owned :lol


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Yeah Miz completely handled and dismissed Dillinger there.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## jindermahal

*Dave Meltzer vs Bryan Alvarez deathmatch (Fire Pro Wrestling World)*


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: Dave Meltzer vs Bryan Alvarez deathmatch (Fire Pro Wrestling World)*

Meltzer's finisher should be the 5 star rating, but if he is wrestling with Kenny Omega or Kazuchika Okada involved, it evolves into a superfinisher called thr 6 star rating


----------



## Victor Chaos

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Alvarez's finisher should be called Minus Five Stars.


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Miz and Tye twitter feud :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884232840556273664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884743112513421313
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884783664365785088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884826222689083392
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884844930111242241


Dillinger really shouldn't have replied, there's no coming back from what Miz said. Owned him completely there, the "ask your wife" line is so desperate.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Dillinger really shouldn't have replied, there's no coming back from what Miz said. Owned him completely there, the "ask your wife" line is so desperate.


I thought he already would have learnt by now that he can't handle the Miz on Twitter, they had a similar exchange last year and he got rekt again, that "Do the Perfect 10 represents all the years you were in developmental?" tweet was so devastating lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> I thought he already would have learnt by now that he can't handle the Miz on Twitter, they had a similar exchange last year and he got rekt again, that "Do the Perfect 10 represents all the years you were in developmental?" tweet was so devastating lol


I'm sure they're good buddies in real life or something but Tye needs to realise he loses these battles. There's too much material kayfabe wise against Tye, while all you can say about The Miz is he cheats.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



virus21 said:


>



Jericho the star of the show :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Erik. said:


> Jericho the star of the show :lol


He was so stoic and un-caring in those


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lmao


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

FUCK THE REVIVAL!!!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885921497570660352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886668821318316032


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Crecre

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

WTF Dean? :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886400109164077057


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^Nothing to see here, he's just trying to master Maryse's titties.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Jericho's comment :lol










and the Renee/Owens feud continues


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887073478096060416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887098818008940545
but they still have time to bury Ellsworth :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887073661877968896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887098944878149632


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That KO, Renee, Ellesworth shit was sooooo planned. :lmao


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


>


Awkward placement. Still, there are so many more memes and pics that could be made from that


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887114775389499394
:vince


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


> Image


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887165265389043712

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887304657244127233


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Everyone looking for their real parents now :grin2:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887360692952629248


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887424246393307138


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Bob Orton


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










An old picture of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887713218826715136
Not funny but awesome.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887724720560517124


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887833762058440704


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Everyone looking for their real parents now :grin2:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887360692952629248


Well the Four Horseman partied their asses off back in the old days so who knows :booklel


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## corkymccorkell

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888954910036951040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889152684971786240


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

LOL TOZAWA ALWAYS NAPPIN :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888785255959801856
Forget about Hogan, but look at the background where some dude chucks a poor dog into the water..

:mj4


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Owens with the sick burn, poor Renee


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889325098326511616


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889308376341065728


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ric Flair & Post Malone, because why not? lol


----------



## tommo010

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Why must Facebook mock me during sad times like this??? :sasha3*


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889964116760293376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889965097061363713


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

You can't see me


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






This should be Jordan's new theme :bosque


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






It doesn't matter how rich you are, ya Microsoft jabroni!


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Crasp said:


>&callback=loadx">
&callback=loadx">


----------



## Thecreepygeek

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> It doesn't matter how rich you are, ya Microsoft jabroni!


Glad it was only running at 1/5 of its power, because if that thing hit full load a giant red ring of death would appear.


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Hawkke said:


> Because it has to be said.. Tout still exists?


Until last night, the last video uploaded was in 2014.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Evie knows what's up, you have to make Roman look strong :grin2:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890433260840529920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890434846610382849


----------



## GreatestOfAllTime

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kane, man of the people.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


> Kane, man of the people.



There's a velociraptor. Right there.

Actually two...


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890023385689972736


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ciampa's twitter has some gems since he turned on Johnny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890686019921686528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890665668051312642


----------



## BruceWayne316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



GreatestOfAllTime said:


>


reminded me of this. I love both Taker and Kenny just thought this was funny.


----------



## Alessio21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## whelp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888785255959801856
> Forget about Hogan, but look at the background where some dude chucks a poor dog into the water..
> 
> :mj4


i got tears in my eyes watching this, funniest thing ive seen since William Regals reaction to that Hogan cartoon


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891296192000339968


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










- Vic


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

True tbh


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891467786924511237
Rollins eating cotton candy in the middle of the match...

:beckywhat :ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*PETTY! :mj4*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891358140914126848


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> True tbh


IDK if Jordan has a wife or a girlfriend but hey, she's putting it out there so...I say go for it, lol.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Browsing through some WWE gifs and I now realize how much I really miss Talking Smack:














































(^The last one is killing me. :lol :lmao)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

REPOST NEVERMIND


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Seth taking the time to enjoy some cotton candy after being knocked down during his match...

https://twitter.com/hvrdyboys/status/891467786924511237


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

So that's what Sandow has been up to lately lol


----------



## Brock

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Rgh7XEv

That's how you sell the stunner :bosque


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Juice living the good life wens3


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

The Angle Family :lol


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

4 years ago today this classic moment happened:


----------



## KO Bossy

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


> 4 years ago today this classic moment happened:


Boy does time fly...

Fly as in the flies that were all over that turd sandwich...


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Any man with two hands has a fighting chance.


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Chrome said:


> 4 years ago today this classic moment happened:


Fun fact, watching it in gif form is the same as if you saw it in video form, the arena is so silent in confusion and apathy either way.


----------



## Tommy-V

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

No chill :lol


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


> No chill :lol


Do you think JR means he's lucky because he's sucking her tit? Because he means he's lucky having a good person for a mum.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mister Abigail said:


> Do you think JR means he's lucky because he's sucking her tit? Because he means he's lucky having a good person for a mum.


Having listened to some of JR's interviews with female talents on his podcast, definitely the former.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JafarMustDie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Randy Orton Retweeted this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892557088404127744


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:ha

Aries then got all butthurt about it and Wendy's ended up deleting the tweet and Aries deleted his response :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Moho Hwoarang said:


> Randy Orton Retweeted this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892557088404127744


Just let the guy WRESTLE :hutz


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






*FUCK :done*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893512419045191680


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Dolorian said:


> :ha
> 
> Aries then got all butthurt about it and Wendy's ended up deleting the tweet and Aries deleted his response :lol


No one tries to get cheeky with Wendy's. Austin should've known that.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Lest we forget :lmao


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## corkymccorkell

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://streamable.com/bglsi

Rollins' new theme leaked.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


> https://streamable.com/bglsi
> 
> Rollins' new theme leaked.


I don't see anything funny about this. And I don't mean that in a I'm offended way, I mean that in a what's the damn joke way.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


> https://streamable.com/bglsi
> 
> Rollins' new theme leaked.


Better than "BUUUUUUUUUUUUURN IT DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNN".


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


> https://streamable.com/bglsi
> 
> Rollins' new theme leaked.


It includes the laugh :lol

:rollins


----------



## ATF

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lmao


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Punkhead said:


> https://streamable.com/bglsi
> 
> Rollins' new theme leaked.


Is the funny part that this is much better than what they actually did?


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Ahh the 90's, when supper baggy pants were cool.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Flair Shot said:


> Ahh the 90's, when supper baggy pants were cool.


What the fuck lmao this is amazing how have I not seen this yet


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Stare at it long enough and it becomes kinda hilarious.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Before they became the "IT couple"


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

5 TIME! 5 TIME! 5 TIME! 5 TIME! 5 TIME WCW CHAMPION


----------



## Victor Chaos

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Jersey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:book


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lariatoh!

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Flair Shot said:


>


:nod


:focus


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Flair Shot said:


>


This looks like a porn movie poster I watched the other day :lmao

Meltzer trolling fans is funny at time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895122024598720513


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

A forgotten gem.


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://streamable.com/3bni8


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






@RAW IS BRAUN


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895096225107779584


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Only I can get a sports chat to talk about Sasha :curry2*


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Me with Big E. Lol Those Eyes. He insisted on taking the pic like that.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895729407905603584


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895996638036193280


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

What Chris Jericho is doing today.


----------



## Jersey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Whoa, six stars.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


> What Chris Jericho is doing today.


Human fly?


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895729407905603584


This is amazing..do you have more like this? Had to rewatch it lmao


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

One of half of NXT tag team Heavy Machinery doing the worm, because...why not?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896556773942980608


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## JDP2016

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Dolorian said:


>


Shit I just may kill myself for I will never get this image out of my head.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mister Abigail said:


>



"Enzo is not over" 

Enzo should continue to use his mic skills to decimate the people backstage who dont want him to succeed.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## bloc

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Game was fun as hell back in the day but still


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


Kurt Angle is watching you masturbate :andre


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Vic Capri

*Fuck Meltzer!*






- Vic


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: Fuck Meltzer!*

This is GOLD


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

*Re: Fuck Meltzer!*

Hogan did it first.








"Observe this, brother! This is what we call a 'rag sheet', brother!"


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

*Re: Fuck Meltzer!*

:YES

Michael Cole and I both approve of this thread


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


rematch tonight


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kids grow so fast these days :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897504337890385921


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Tommy-V

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Kids grow so fast these days :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897504337890385921



Little criminal.

Irrespective of that midget's age, that's a sexual offense-uhh.

:tripsscust


----------



## Coyotex

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

what a lucky guy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Tommy-V said:


>


Specifically came to this thread for this. :lol Highlight of the episode.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:cena5


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## bagodking

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Tommy-V said:


>




dat naitch level sell

:flair


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Jinder is out here slangin DAT MERCH!*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Heels support other heels, I guess.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898229685594726400


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






What a weird combo for a commercial, but it...works. And is a little lulzy.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Erick Rowan looking much different these days.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

If only he really was the WWE Champ


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898754962347495424


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










The guy on the left is the wrestler.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Man, Mauro's references lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899276619034107904


----------



## reyfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Matt's face lol


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

No more beachballmania, marks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899433274593988608 *WOODS * :mj4


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



V-Trigger said:


>


:mj2 Machka


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



V-Trigger said:


>


Lmao cannot have a shovel party without Triple H.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






:lol

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






I really, REALLY hope they interviewed Brock.


----------



## Badshah e Hind

*Who's MIA ?*







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## LooseCannon1985

*Re: Who's MIA ?*

I thought this would be about missing wrestler Ziggler, Luke Harper so on....................... But I guess this is good too. How have I never noticed the weird way Sasha talks before?


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I legit laughed out loud when I saw this. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900155881052131329


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## NoyK

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





:lmao


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

A Tale of Two Brunos


----------



## Leather Rebel

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*Io Shirai sitting in the crowd not impressed*


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



V-Trigger said:


> *Io Shirai sitting in the crowd not impressed*


Why would she be impressed by someone she is 100 X better than? :troll


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Never forget :lol


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


Snakes are full of protein.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Marty Jannetty debating whether or not to fuck a girl that he thinks could be his daughter. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Trifektah

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

LOL WTF Marty?


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819566821271605249


----------



## Screwball

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900946537651388416


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901219450984308736
:ha


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901476612486680582
I love twitter Randy.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


> Never forget :lol


So Moose is a Creationist?


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



virus21 said:


> So Moose is a Creationist?


He sure is. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788282347049275393


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

nm


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Ryback :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902107943428083712


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902208615414730752


----------



## taopriest

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Caught this on Raw and thought it was funny


----------



## BruceWayne316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## jC...

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lorromire said:


> Caught this on Raw and thought it was funny


The Miz has his own title belt?


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lorromire said:


> Caught this on Raw and thought it was funny


It's the WWE WoMiz Championship.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## dashing_man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901997357427982336
behold Sasha haters


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## yeahright2

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



jC... said:


> The Miz has his own title belt?


He did


----------



## Hawkke

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


WWWEeellllll well it's the Big Slobber! It's the big drooling slobber tonight ya'll


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902897641482223618


----------



## Screwball

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903046960986382336


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



A-C-P said:


>


Saying I'd watch would be a massive understatement.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Wolf's can't be trusted.


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903634658461712384


----------



## CesaroSwing

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903634658461712384


That's so unfunny it hurts


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Bonaire said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903046960986382336


Young Bucks answer :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903363062970826752


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903778035605934080
:lmao


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






I hope someone on this forum laughs as hard as I did. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:ha


----------



## SeiyaKanie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


Make Roman looks strong


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Not Lying

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










pretty accurate description of wresrling fans


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



:braun


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Dolorian

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904449298431016960


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904865501741907968


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Sick reversal


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Nia being a savage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905457047520595973


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


----------



## Chrome

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Eliko

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











How times have change ... the good days.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

OMG, this kid. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905891599866929152


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

:ha


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*THE BIG RED MONSTER*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## wkc_23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mutant God

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



wkc_23 said:


>


_The Circle of Life_


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Donnie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906286421174099968


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906721443022561281


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Corey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

@emerald-fire stop posting so damn much. :lol


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










:ti


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Corey said:


> @emerald-fire stop posting so damn much. :lol


Okay, cool.


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Taguchi Japan is my new favorite faction :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907341375590617088


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

That's just sad


----------



## Xander45

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Any wrestling fan who says they haven't performed a few silly wrestling related poses in the comfort of their own home is a liar. 

I occasionally used to do Ziggler's slick back your hair and flick your hands out after a shower...


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Then call me a liar.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

When your older brothers get bored in your graduation


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Cleavage said:


>




Jesus fuck, Rollin's belt buckle not being in centred is triggering the Hell out my OCD.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908130381630644224


----------



## Stadhart02

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


I am going to have nightmares about this tonight....


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908189409891069952


----------



## Stinger Fan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908189409891069952




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908190365009682432


----------



## Jersey

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Stinger Fan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908190365009682432


AJ would've been better off saying he took a............................















dive.


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908541734442770434


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908549427240906753


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Dead :lol


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907709184422109185


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Stephanie McMahon, Renee Young and The Eater of Worlds, The New Face of Fear, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Big Daddy Braun


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Booby Roode :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Passing Triangles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Bray Wyatt takes on his Dad's gimmick....









Curtis Axel assumes the Mantle


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Booby Roode :lmao


Ricky Seamboat too.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

How could someone refuse to be close to the Iconic Duo?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910241220500365313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910241790569172994

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910247248331706368


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> How could someone refuse to be close to the Iconic Duo?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910241220500365313
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910241790569172994
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910247248331706368


Johnny Wrestling bout to join that Mile High Club


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910685741910417408


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I wouldn't mind to be annoyed by the Iconic Duo tbh


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> How could someone refuse to be close to the Iconic Duo?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910241220500365313
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910241790569172994
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910247248331706368


It's the Kiwi accent of adding "r's" when saying "no". Drives the American ear batty.


----------



## bloc

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



emerald-fire said:


>


Batista trying so hard not to laugh


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> I wouldn't mind to be annoyed by the Iconic Duo tbh


The Haitch will let you know-uhh...

What getting annoyed really feels like.






:trips7


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Terminal yellow fever


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



V-Trigger said:


> Terminal yellow fever


Thorne wants to bang half of the Stardom locker room :lol

I wish this was a joke, and still no Iconic t-shirt :fuckthis


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910941830505795584


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910918084831141890


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Jam

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Think this was like 2 years ago #HalfOfTeamBella #HalfOf3is2


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's the Kiwi accent of adding "r's" when saying "no". Drives the American ear batty.


Billie & Peyton are from Australia, not New Zealand. But hey, close enough, right?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






God, I love these.


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










Find yourself someone who will look at you the way Neville looks at Strowman.


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Braun's O'shit face









Dancing with the monStars


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## BrettShowers

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> God, I love these.


I love the missing poster of Sami Zayn outside the hospital.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767872201697665032
:vince5 :trips7


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> God, I love these.


 @Wrestling Shorts will surely appreciate the appreciation


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## A-C-P

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



V-Trigger said:


>


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



V-Trigger said:


>


Time to close "Funny Wrestling Pictures V" and open "Funny Wrestling Pictures VI" because you just won this thread.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*















:lmao I'm dead, I'm fucking dead......they have all lost their fucking minds :lmao


----------



## Punkhead

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*





What a fucking train wreck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Click play.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912843522499387392
:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

You've heard of Elf On A Shelf. Next Sunday, get ready for:
https://youtu.be/ekyUt8iZhkk?t=1m9s


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Amazing :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913508881590079493


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Neville not a fan of his shirt :lol. He is right though, it is lame af


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913566587625639936


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## nyelator

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This thread makes me laugh.


----------



## Passing Triangles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Do You Smell What the Brock is Cooking?


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> Neville not a fan of his shirt :lol. He is right though, it is lame af
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913566587625639936


That shirt looks like me writing the title for a power point in 9th grade.


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Enjoy, marks.






:trips3


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


> Enjoy, marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :trips3


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914026520716484610


----------



## Erik.

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913931223424278528


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914325705906806784


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Riddle101

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## romanemp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914959597441490944


----------



## THE HAITCH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



THE HAITCH said:


> Enjoy, marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :trips3


Thanks to the great response received by the marks on WF...

The Haitch decided to share that video on other social media as well.










:trips2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915338483044143104


----------



## Passing Triangles

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

This will please the Reigns folks......

If anyone has any photoshop requests, I'm happy to give it a go!


----------



## ellthom

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Not sure if this has been posted before. But my god. That promo... Guess we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Kinjx11

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



ellthom said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before. But my god. That promo... Guess we all have to start somewhere.


Braun Strowman grandaddy


----------



## Cleavage

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Passing Triangles said:


> This will please the Reigns folks......
> 
> If anyone has any photoshop requests, I'm happy to give it a go!


Even if the gun was real, he would still kick out at 2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

*This was the best part of Smackdown:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915395331663200256


----------



## Honey Bucket

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Greatest Jim'll Paint It of all time.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Logistics

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Brockozuna in da house..


----------



## Mutant God

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Big Cal's World said:


>





Logistics said:


> Brockozuna in da house..


More like Majin BRUUOCK LESNAR!!!!!!! lol


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






It's so life-like.


----------



## reyfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


> It's so life-like.


lol "he looks absolutely focused as he makes his way to the ring".


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## 307858

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

I solved the Blisshole Theory!


----------



## Lok

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Cena: That'll put some butts in the seat!


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## xvampmanx

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Kurt having a midlife crisis and Slater just chilling in the background, Cant even afford a T-shirt now.


----------



## DJ Punk

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914325705906806784


This tweet is even funnier now.


----------



## V-Trigger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

What's Kings of Pro-Wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Lorromire said:


> What's Kings of Pro-Wrestling?


A New Japan PPV. 

It's not surprising, really, the contrast in those pictures. New Japan is gigantic in Japan (from what limited knowledge I have of NJPW, it appears to be outright mainstream), but in America, it would look like HIAC did. Probably worse I'm sure. WWE is doing horrifically right now, but the picture is misleading.


----------



## MC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> A New Japan PPV.
> 
> It's not surprising, really, the contrast in those pictures. *New Japan is gigantic in Japan (from what limited knowledge I have of NJPW, it appears to be outright mainstream*), but in America, it would look like HIAC did. Probably worse I'm sure. WWE is doing horrifically right now, but the picture is misleading.


I say, New Japan is huge in Japan, it's just a step below from being really mainstream. The TV deal New Japan have is just stopping them from being mainstream. 

It's funny to see the contrast between arenas though. But Ryōgoku Kokugikan has a capacity of 11,000 whereas Little Caesars Arena has a capacity of like 20,000 I think.


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## somerandomfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

^WWE missed a huge opportunity not billing him as HBKFC.


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Rhyno sure has changed over the years.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Flair Shot said:


> Rhyno sure has changed over the years.


Politics will do that to you.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Fire Dana


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











:lmao OMG, I can't breathe :lmao


----------



## Paigeology

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*






Just saw this on youtube, he's made a fan for life there


----------



## WorldClass

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



Flair Shot said:


> Rhyno sure has changed over the years.


He lost some weight maybe a new hair cut ? I can't see anything different.


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Randy lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917568896051417089


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Big E has no chill :lol:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918141161944035328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918148593147678729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918180935396233217


----------



## BruceWayne316

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



V-Trigger said:


>


I didnt know ppv's were also that bad? wtf?


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Randy Orton Retweeted it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917574196489871360


----------



## ellthom

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## IpostHIGH

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*











Back when skinny and fatass had the business in their beds at night.


----------



## SeiyaKanie

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



BruceWayne316 said:


> I didnt know ppv's were also that bad? wtf?


The real problem is Tom Phillips said that they were sold out, more than once


----------



## virus21

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Steve Black Man

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918961927887446016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918989956676276225
:lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## AJ Leegion

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## ellthom

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

https://streamable.com/0mgtc

If someone can help me embed this video that would be great.


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

No words needed


----------



## Florat

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Damn, Bray Wyatt's demon is already funny but Finn looking like a chumpkin is perfect. Now would be a good time to bring the House of Horrors match, perfectly fit for those cheesy wrestlers


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877337970944217089


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## reyfan

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Finn Balor looks like he's in bad Goldust face paint there...


----------



## Lorromire

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## takermaniac93

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



DGenerationMC said:


>


Hehe! I like this puc


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

What happens backstage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920825095425351680


----------



## december_blue

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920964988625457152


----------



## Crasp

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*










------------

Rusev Day + Day One Ish








= Rusev Day One ish ?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921591408422555648


----------



## AJ Leegion

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## j-dubbs

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911880226375733248


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922196347654156288 @THE HAITCH


----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## TD Stinger

"Ok kids, have a good day at school."


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922294323173036033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/22288904161591297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922288004319805443

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922299431772459008


----------



## THE HAITCH

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922196347654156288 @THE HAITCH


Are you not sports-entertained-uhh?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922251335197708288
:trips5


----------



## xvampmanx

Michael Chiklis looking better than ever.


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Lorromire

What is she doing?


----------



## LucasXXII

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## THE HAITCH

Fandango-uhh protecting his modesty from Renée Weinstein.










:Tripslick


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922902632871669760

HAH?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Tommy-V said:


>



lmao I love Enzo, worst wrestler on the roster but arguably the most entertaining.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923145081917337601


----------



## DELETE

Tommy-V said:


>


They look like a really bad 2000s boy band lmao.


----------



## Rdp412

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923145081917337601


Not sure if that's Nattie by nature or she wants some of that Long Island iced D


----------



## DudeLove669

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922902632871669760


The unfortunate part about this is the fact that the girl doing the move will get all of the flak for being terrible and having horrible timing when it appears the other girl simply refused to move into position and take the spot. Perhaps she was butthurt about those chops being too stiff and stayed in the corner knowing the other girl would fuck up. If so then this is completely unprofessional.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923145081917337601


----------



## Yeah1993

DudeLove669 said:


> The unfortunate part about this is the fact that the girl doing the move will get all of the flak for being terrible and having horrible timing when it appears the other girl simply refused to move into position and take the spot. Perhaps she was butthurt about those chops being too stiff and stayed in the corner knowing the other girl would fuck up. If so then this is completely unprofessional.


I don't agree at all tbh. The opponent had no logical reason to walk over there and run into her. If the one doing the move wanted her in position, she should have thrown her across the ring with an irish whip or something. It's the Naomi/Alexa moonsault trainwreck all over again. Your opponent doesn't owe you getting into place if you've made no effort to get them there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923347450039013377
"Surprise Motherfucker!"


----------



## DELETE

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ahhh yes. The "upgrade" memes. Nice one.


----------



## Mox Girl

:lol


----------



## bloc

Ambrose Girl said:


> :lol


Where Hoodie Rusev at??


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

I think Hideo is not a big fan of the Iconic Duo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923539018251427841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923611278400245760


----------



## december_blue

:lmao


----------



## AJ Leegion

:cube WTH Balor?! This is a PG show.


----------



## Flair Shot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924075215008747520


----------



## Mordecay

Mordecay said:


> I think Hideo is not a big fan of the Iconic Duo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923539018251427841
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923611278400245760


It continues


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923746187802562560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923906522240962560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924103414698651649
There is an Snapchat video from Billie's account of her and Hideo that is hilarious but I don't know how to record Snapchat videos


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

:lmao


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Ratedr4life

emerald-fire said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924540344322031616


----------



## Morrison17

ShowStopper said:


>


Renee, dude


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## december_blue

Drew Gulak as Sasha because...why not? lol


----------



## JustAName

emerald-fire said:


>


You really saved him there Edge!


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925138145993216000


----------



## DGenerationMC

december_blue said:


> Drew Gulak as Sasha because...why not? lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925062240713179139


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925144021080649728


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925197393150267392
Do I even need to caption this?


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925542867946364928
:rusevyes I love this man so much


----------



## IpostHIGH

Younger AJ would've been 10 time WWE Champion by now if WWE signed him 10 years ago.


----------



## Ratedr4life

IpostHIGH said:


> Younger AJ would've been 10 time WWE Champion by now if WWE signed him 10 years ago.


Sometimes I forget how even more incredible he was back then, but if he signed with WWE 10-15 years ago he would have relegated to the Cruiserweight division.

Granted Mysterio was able to break free from that and transition into the main event, but him being Latino and Eddie's passing had a part to play in that.

AJ's path was much longer, but his time in NJPW established him as a heavyweight contender and a top draw. He needed those 2 years under his belt before going to WWE. If he had signed with WWE in 2014 after leaving TNA he wouldn't have found the same success.


----------



## december_blue

Hmm, I wonder why :lmao​


----------



## Screwball

^









:rusevyes


----------



## somerandomfan

IpostHIGH said:


> Younger AJ would've been 10 time WWE Champion by now if WWE signed him 10 years ago.


As much of an AJ mark as I am he probably wouldn't have found the same success in WWE then, besides the fact his character work wasn't as good as it is these days, he was pretty bad on the mic, really started improving working with Daniels and Kazarian during the awful Claire Lynch angle ironically enough, when he came back with the lone wolf/"NO ONE" gimmick he really developed character wise, and he managed to take what was working with that hitting the indies and then NJPW which really cemented him as the big deal he is.

Not to mention it being a different time in WWE, workrate wasn't as relevant as it is these days, so even if Styles was in WWE at that point he'd still be taking a backseat to Cena/Orton/Batista/HHH/etc.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★




----------



## yeahright2

IpostHIGH said:


> Younger AJ would've been 10 time WWE Champion by now if WWE signed him 10 years ago.


Well, they had the chance, but he didn´t want to move to Ohio..


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926130614897606657 @THE HAITCH


----------



## reyfan

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926130614897606657 @THE HAITCH


lol Good to see him not taking himself too seriously.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926443244929642497


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## xvampmanx

Looks like he was part of Carlitos family too.


----------



## WorldClass

xvampmanx said:


> Looks like he was part of Carlitos family too.


It was a threesome :kurtcry3


----------



## december_blue

_"One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong..."_










And yes, I know Rosa was part of WWECW, no shade meant lol.​


----------



## Honey Bucket

Damn, Raven and Sandman look so old. Steve Richards looks exactly the same as he did twenty years ago (well with a beard). New Jack looks so happy to be there. :lol


----------



## WorldClass

New Jack looks like he wants kill all the white masters :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927381662434058240


----------



## The Boy Wonder




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922710967791898624


----------



## december_blue

I'd be Magnificent Wild. That doesn't even sound good lol


----------



## xvampmanx

december_blue said:


> I'd be Magnificent Wild. That doesn't even sound good lol


Cowboy Inferno, now use the last letter of each and I'm flying bulldog. So I'm a cowboy on fire or an Native American that only has one move.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I AM ELECTRIC MONSTER DONT FUCK WITH ME !!! :woo


----------



## Morrison17

ELETRIC THUNDER
Yeah. BEST. NAME. EVER.


----------



## WorldClass

I'm Crusher Bulldog thats right I crush Bulldogs now run LOL


----------



## Mutant God

december_blue said:


> I'd be Magnificent Wild. That doesn't even sound good lol


I'm Mister Boy...not really a name


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fabulous Fox? So, I'm basically Carmella and Alicia Fox put together?


----------



## CJ

Mister Inferno :bjpenn


----------



## JEKingOfKings

december_blue said:


> I'd be Magnificent Wild. That doesn't even sound good lol


Magnificent Stud


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## bagodking

Smooth kid

:hbk2
:abed
:cmj2


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

Poor Trent :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927994587871891457


----------



## AlternateDemise

xvampmanx said:


> Cowboy Inferno, now use the last letter of each and I'm flying bulldog. So I'm a cowboy on fire or an Native American that only has one move.


I'm Hardcore Punk :mj4


----------



## OverlordKaine1989

december_blue said:


> I'd be Magnificent Wild. That doesn't even sound good lol


So I'm Electric Hurricane, Give me a mask and matching ring gear and I'll fit in with the cruiserweights.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is awkward on so many levels :mj4*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Legit BOSS said:


> *This is awkward on so many levels :mj4*


Am i missing something here? They both look ridiculously uncomfortable :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Am i missing something here? They both look ridiculously uncomfortable :lol


*You have a Sasha fan who PAID for Alexa's VIP, knowing that they don't like each other, showing up with a Sasha shirt, just to look miserable while she looks like she doesn't want to be there. WHY DID YOU STAND IN LINE FOR THIS?! It's just CRINGE personified :lmao*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Legit BOSS said:


> *You have a Sasha fan who PAID for Alexa's VIP knowing that they don't like each other, then he looks miserable in the picture and she looks like she doesn't want to be there. WHY DID YOU STAND IN LINE FOR THIS?! It's just CRINGE personified :lmao*


You know, i totally forgot about their RL heat for a sec there, i was thinking 'Well they're not really feuding on screen anymore so everything's fine, right?' 

Yeah, that really is a silly thing to do. He can't have been overly excited to meet her himself otherwise this picture would surely have came out a lot better. 

Some people. :lol


----------



## Mutant God

Legit BOSS said:


> *You have a Sasha fan who PAID for Alexa's VIP, knowing that they don't like each other, showing up with a Sasha shirt, just to look miserable while she looks like she doesn't want to be there. WHY DID YOU STAND IN LINE FOR THIS?! It's just CRINGE personified :lmao*


Maybe it was intentional, maybe he wanted to have an awkward photo with her just because he thought it would funny, and maybe they both started laughing right after the picture was taking.


----------



## virus21

december_blue said:


>


Magnificent Warrior huh. I could see myself coming to ring with some golden armor or something.


----------



## Mordecay

So many different faces in one pic. Otis is great :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

december_blue said:


>


Haha I'd be Fabulous Angel. That sounds like a babyface jobber to me, I'd probably never get anywhere :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

@Donnie

Rusev with AJ's hair kinda works :lol And I love how they put Lana in place of Alexa and Charlotte


----------



## Prayer Police

https://www.facebook.com/wrestlingmemes/videos/1598933520145696/


----------



## nyelator

OverlordKaine1989 said:


> So I'm Electric Hurricane, Give me a mask and matching ring gear and I'll fit in with the cruiserweights.


Lord Warrior for me.


----------



## DELETE

december_blue said:


> I'd be Magnificent Wild. That doesn't even sound good lol


Smooth Hurricane.


It sounds cool but it contradicts each other. When has a hurricane ever been called "smooth". Hurricanse are the exact opposite of smooth lmao


----------



## Brock




----------



## ACSplyt

DELETE said:


> Smooth Hurricane.
> 
> 
> It sounds cool but it contradicts each other. When has a hurricane ever been called "smooth". Hurricanse are the exact opposite of smooth lmao





december_blue said:


> I'd be Magnificent Wild. That doesn't even sound good lol


I would be Electric Fox. I guess my gimmick would Alicia Fox's electrifying brother or some shit. :lmao


----------



## 751161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930280223798636545


----------



## WorldClass

DELETE said:


> Smooth Hurricane.
> 
> 
> It sounds cool but it contradicts each other. When has a hurricane ever been called "smooth". Hurricanse are the exact opposite of smooth lmao


Coming down the aisle from the calm before the storm The Smooth Hurricane 

how much does this guy weigh lol


----------



## 751161

Not even Kurt cares about JJ getting a Pedigree, stood there chilling :lmao


----------



## SeiyaKanie

lol. JJ was putting the microphone down, not dropping it


----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Shaun_27

emerald-fire said:


>


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Prayer Police

from Botchamania's Facebook page:


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928300634977083393


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## DJ Punk

Is that really Bobby Roode?^ Whoa he looks weird and like a completely different person.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931694823697997831


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## AlternateDemise

Prayer Police said:


>


Jason's face in this is the most perfect thing ever. There is no other face pic of him that could be more fitting.


----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## mew151

someone pls post the almas claymore sell gif!


----------



## Brock

We probably just rename this the random pictures thread tbh :cozy


----------



## Ratedr4life

emerald-fire said:


>


WWE: Ambrose we need you to wear the Shield t-shirt in this interview segment.
Ambrose: Nah
WWE: ....but it's going to help Shield t-shirt sales and make you more money
Ambrose: Nah


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932458845980393472


----------



## Mox Girl

emerald-fire said:


>


I love this gif cos of the boys mastering chewing gum in unison :lol


----------



## xvampmanx

Ratedr4life said:


> WWE: Ambrose we need you to wear the Shield t-shirt in this interview segment.
> Ambrose: Nah
> WWE: ....but it's going to help Shield t-shirt sales and make you more money
> Ambrose: Nah


Its not Nah it's


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932457068992319494
:bosque


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## 751161

They've even got the Red/Blue colours. :bryanlol :tripstroll


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Soro551

Watch till end -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932456425275707394

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932478304996618243
TripleH is seeing BraunStrowman stars lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932457263431868416
Though as for Triple h overselling goes....this is still the best lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932664283778953217:lmao


----------



## syrusriddick

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932664283778953217:lmao


Dear god, this was just social media suicide.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## arch.unleash

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932664283778953217:lmao


This picture can be used as a KFC commercial.


----------



## virus21




----------



## WorldClass

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I've been wondering where the original Sin Cara went lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 751161

Thank you @Aizen

I will now have nightmares for the rest of my life.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Chrome




----------



## xvampmanx

If were doing HHH dancing there is only one dance he will ever do to perfection.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933520495504429059


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933799173111074816


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## MC




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Ambrose and Balor are gorgeous...Reigns looks like Nia Jax


----------



## MC

JT said:


> Ambrose and Balor are gorgeous...Reigns looks like Nia Jax


That Rollins one though. Then again, Seth without the beard does look very feminine.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

MC 16 said:


> That Rollins one though. Then again, Seth without the beard does look very feminine.


It's the eyelashes/eye shape. He's got big doe eyes with long eyelashes.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Brock

https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/impracticalquarrelsomeiguanodon CM Punk gives M Bison a GTS


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

uh...


----------



## bloc

Christ that is actually terrifying


----------



## virus21




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935324581597982721 :sip


----------



## IpostHIGH

The greatest.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Not necessarily funny but Epic. Really miss the ROH-days.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:mj4


----------



## december_blue

I legit laughed out loud lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket

^ 










:rockwut


----------



## Shaun_27

First of all, is that the Neville Southall? Surely not, but it is a weird person to pretend to be?

Second, is it legit? because I need the video response.


----------



## Ghost Lantern




----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935438828159959041


----------



## virus21




----------



## Prayer Police

Not very subtle, Finn.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936417817326473216


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936606173867986944


----------



## Brock

Love Little Naitch :flair3


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

1380906375372082&id=134953639967368


----------



## AlternateDemise

http://www.facebook.com/wrestlingmemes/videos/1627400917298956/

This is the greatest thing I've ever seen. This would make me watch Big Bang Theory.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

Kane :lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 751161




----------



## IpostHIGH

When you lay off the roids for a while.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## somerandomfan

The shit you see on TV when you wake up in the middle of the night, barely related but worth sharing to be amused at trying to spot the references.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Brock




----------



## Mox Girl

Oldie but a goodie :lol


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Shaun_27

Hopefully the video is not blocked outside the UK;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/42372093


----------



## december_blue

Orlando Jordan rocking an auntie perm in 2017.


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941573495128956928
:bosque


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942572817253416971


----------



## zrc

.


----------



## Mordecay

Get rekt Liv, so true :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942836134652104704


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ah, Greg using his WWF experience to help Dustin cut Big Dog, main event promos.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942983147045769216


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## HankHill_85

*Christmas Eve*
*You're chilling on the couch*
*The lights go out in your house*


----------



## MC




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## MC




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944033680426541056


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944157287148638208


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944400841468887040


----------



## GetDown




----------



## MrJamesJepsan




----------



## Shaun_27

The only entertaining moment in the history of Christmas themed Raw;


----------



## GetDown

Shaun_27 said:


> The only entertaining moment in the history of Christmas themed Raw;


The "Stone Cold Christmas" segment beats all of them.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan




----------



## GetDown

Bobby Heenan is an asshole! R.I.P. Bobby :/


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939578739842801665


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## xvampmanx

Elias vs Cena




Dont think its working but try this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK8mneO8yvU


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## december_blue




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## xvampmanx

december_blue said:


>


Wouldnt it be lunchtime if its 10:07:59 or was KOTR a 14 hour event?


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## reyfan

xvampmanx said:


> Wouldnt it be lunchtime if its 10:07:59 or was KOTR a 14 hour event?


10pm, not 24 hour time.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## bagodking

that dana brooke outfit makes me hornay


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★




----------



## MrJamesJepsan




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## CesaroSwing




----------



## T Hawk




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## syrusriddick




----------



## B0D2017

^ That's not funny, that's fucking amazing


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## DudeLove669

B0D2017 said:


> ^ That's not funny, that's fucking amazing


Rhyno and Corbin vs American Alpha. One of the best NXT tag matches I've seen.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Oh, tumblr :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

@Brock


----------



## Brock

:bosque one of my favourite promos


----------



## DGenerationMC

Thought it was way funnier than it had any business being, but Harper getting constantly bludgeoned was hilarious to me. Had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Chrome




----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948258092608839681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948301276567232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948323187238023169


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Chrome

Mama mia, it's the Final Deletion!


----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Chrome




----------



## Brock

Chrome said:


>


:done Just need English in place of Hawke.


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mister Abigail

“You know what happens, Q, when you make a car with gadgets in it.... and those gadgets are confusing and useless... Do you know what happens?”


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948811870961655809
The pure joy on Woods' face makes it so much better. Must've watched this 20 times in a row.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## virus21




----------



## Abdulmalik

*ROCK VS OPRAH !
*


----------



## 751161

Jason Jordan's stupid smile as well makes this gif.


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## december_blue




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Riddle101 said:


>


Balor calling anyone else a nerd is the definition of irony.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Riddle101 said:


>


Still can't believe they approved that line :lmao RIGHT after one of their wrestlers commented on the H&M marketing disaster.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951201444631375872


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952215100978495489
:lmao :lmao :lmao

I miss that version of Kurt Angle.


----------



## xvampmanx

Futher proof it should have been Chad Gable over Jason Jordon. Kurt and Chad are almost identical.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Abdulmalik




----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952504776469590016


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## GetDown

Cleavage said:


>


Teddy Long lookin' real jacked, baby! :book


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Corey

Damn Marcus Williams...


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## xvampmanx

AJ has a message for KAMI

















The KO SAMI fusion doesnt look right.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## WorldClass

Michael Cole looks like The Miz in those Gif's lol


----------



## Corey

WorldClass said:


> Michael Cole looks like The Miz in those Gif's lol


I thought it was Miz too :lol


----------



## LucasXXII

:lmao


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Time White's reaction to that always cracked me up.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954172063043981312

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## DGenerationMC

Absolute insanity.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Brollins

*Liv Morgan taking the bump of her life..*










I hope she is fine and her pretty face is intact. :grin2:


----------



## misterxbrightside

*Re: Liv Morgan taking the bump of her life..*

:lol


----------



## the_hound

*Re: Liv Morgan taking the bump of her life..*

oh my god LOOOOOOL


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrJamesJepsan




----------



## AceOfFlame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Mordecay

God I miss Y2J


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955678779501719554


----------



## sewagerat

Anyone can make a gif of McMahon saying 'wow'


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Hangman

Cleavage said:


>


Damn Teddy was ripped.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

98% Of all arguments on this forum.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## MC

Damn, Taichi making sense.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956273443636473856


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956632059757387776 :mj4


----------



## Mister Abigail

Not funny, I know, but here's the difference between living the character, and not. 









#keepkayfabealive


----------



## Chrome




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956941670305681409


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## AlternateDemise

Can someone tell @emerald-fire to post things that are actually funny please?


----------



## arch.unleash

Some old gifs, I saved most of them from this forum.


----------



## TJQ

Revisiting in light of EC3


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957679657687674880


----------



## virus21




----------



## Punkhead

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957833464140541952


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958045757407481858


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Erik.

Get you a man who looks at you the way Braun looks at Alexa.


----------



## B0D2017

Mister Abigail said:


> Not funny, I know, but here's the difference between living the character, and not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #keepkayfabealive


his shirt, it should be election day, may 19th...


----------



## vyoung70




----------



## MC




----------



## IpostHIGH

:crying:


----------



## Erik.




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## Ratedr4life

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958985304089690114


----------



## xvampmanx

emerald-fire said:


>


That's a perfect 10 superkick.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958476669764988929


----------



## Mutant God

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958476669764988929


More like:
King of Indy
King of TNA
King of Divas
King of Kings


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## xvampmanx

I can only wonder what they are thinking.








Big E with the face while Woods is now JTG


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## RD25

https://youtu.be/43hm1d7AV7w this guy is better than Botchamania

Episode 2 was brilliant it got taken down on YouTube I think 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6eazhn 

Not sure if already posted


----------



## DudeLove669

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Balor calling anyone else a nerd is the definition of irony.


Same goes for those 2 losers he is with now.


----------



## MC

The two most serious wrestlers ever, Misawa and Sugiura rapping :lol


----------



## STEVALD

India, my brothers. :flairdance


----------



## Mister Abigail

BIG STEVIE COOL said:


> India, my brothers. :flairdance



Is it sweaty and disappointing, just like the real thing?


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## Cavalry365

BIG STEVIE COOL said:


> India, my brothers. :flairdance


The marketing looks STRONG.. :reigns2


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961683221372129280
20 years later, Austin still over.


----------



## reyfan

what in the actual ..


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962345787761061888
:lmao


----------



## Mutant God

BIG STEVIE COOL said:


> India, my brothers. :flairdance


Sierra. *Hotel. India.* Echo. Lima. Delta....SHIELD!

:hmmm


----------



## reyfan

Mutant God said:


> Sierra. *Hotel. India.* Echo. Lima. Delta....SHIELD!
> 
> :hmmm


I wonder if the architect Seth Rollins helped build it...


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## yeahright2

reyfan said:


> I wonder if the architect Seth Rollins helped build it...


If he did, then it´ll be closed in a few months due to injury..


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Mordecay

Right in the feels :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963504468594647040


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## MJ




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Lok

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963955870148284416


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

^omg :lol :lol :lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## THE HAITCH

Story about old man Vince, by JR.


































:vince5 :trips7


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## The One Man Gang

https://twitter.com/Headliner5/status/963856391793504257


----------



## Mordecay

As a Nickelback fan I have to say this was amazing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964600545112715270


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Lok

Funny stories with Kane and Christian. Worth a listen.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Tha Pope

karate expert Sean Waltman


----------



## december_blue

WTF :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon

Let's take a moment to remember some of the best one-time jobbers.


----------



## reyfan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoidl4m0zP4 lol SMW you just made the list!


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## RainQ013

*How To Piss a Wrestling Fan Off*

Hey guys!

so I made this little thing






do you agree? xD


----------



## zrc

*Re: How To Piss a Wrestling Fan Off*

Call it fake... Saved myself 5 minutes.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Ratedr4life

Cleavage said:


>


:lmao

Haven't seen this in years. I can only imagine if any of this stuff was said today.

Odd how Christy attacked Carmella like that after Carmella wished her well in the contest.

Part of me wonders how much of a heel magnet Carmella would have been as a manager in 2004/2005.


----------



## reyfan

V-Trigger said:


>


For a split second I thought that was Darren Young at the front on the right :serious:


----------



## BornBad

IWC May 6 2011


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

^Loved this particular match. :lol

But more importantly I miss Ambrose.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## DJ Punk




----------



## Abdulmalik




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Corey




----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967687076157194240

Chinsuke :lol


----------



## Chrome




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## bloc

DGenerationMC said:


>


This could literally be a new meme. Where Kurt is "you", and Triple H is "life" or some shit :lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## xvampmanx

Blutistia vs Blue Balor


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Laughable Chimp

emerald-fire said:


>


I think the funniest thing about the video is seeing Lesnar run away from Eddie.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## The Boy Wonder

It's 2048 and Cena is still searching for a path to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Pharmakon

Titus Worldwhy?


----------



## Punking

This one is from 2015, Seth Rollins' pressure promo, but look who's showing up instead of Brock Lesnar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko-KWp_DioY


And this


----------



## Beatles123

*AJ Styles' WWE Debut: Kevin Dunn Edition!*

https://streamable.com/rhq5p

:heston :heston :heston

I just had to share. That's some quality shit! :lol


----------



## Bratista

Ha ha ha! I really wish they'd fire that buck toothed bastard.

Cue anti-smark try hards defending Kevin Dunn....................


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.




----------



## DGenerationMC

Naitch taking the rap game by storm!


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969763242460446720
:lmao


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: AJ Styles' WWE Debut: Kevin Dunn Edition!*



Beatles123 said:


> https://streamable.com/rhq5p
> 
> :heston :heston :heston
> 
> I just had to share. That's some quality shit! :lol


And i thought it couldn't get worse :lmao


----------



## Corey

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970097436818640896


----------



## Chrome




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## virus21




----------



## Corey

The lol had me dying :lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971641060173651968

Dunno if this even counts as wrestling by the time all this happened, but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## DudeLove669

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971641060173651968
> 
> Dunno if this even counts as wrestling by the time all this happened, but I'll post it anyway.


Jesus that's bad


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

emerald-fire said:


>


I prayed he would include the camera man and Jericho delivered. :zayn3


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Mordecay

Cody is not wrong


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973418598860509186


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Just saw this on Twitter right now, had me rolling!!


https://twitter.com/PWOnline_/status/973095239266308096


edit: oops don't know how to link tweets, but it's a video taking a look at the pipebomb if it was done in 2018


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## december_blue

From Tony Nese's Instagram story lol


----------



## MC

Yano singing Okada's theme song :lmao


"Money, money, it rains money, light, light, light shines brightly." These words are forever etched in my brain now. Can't stop hearing it when Okada's sing plays


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974994686392680453:sodone


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Everybody is Theresa May in ZSJ's eyes


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Shaun_27

SWITCHBLADE said:


> Everybody is Theresa May in ZSJ's eyes


Corbyn and Sabre vs May and Regal for PM position at Wrestlemania 35?


----------



## The One Man Gang

:cole :bahgawd


----------



## Hawkke

Dolorian said:


> https://i.imgur.com/HRUbTiS.jpg[/quote]
> 
> What an insult to the Cap.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## MC

:lmao


----------



## AceOfFlame

Hawkke said:


> What an insult to the Cap.




To Thor too. That peasant isn’t worthy to wield mjolnir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

Chuckie T is the best, he doesn't take himself too serious


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976500783326769152


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## DGenerationMC

Tremendous.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Corey

Mordecay said:


> Chuckie T is the best, he doesn't take himself too serious
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976500783326769152


 @Yeah1993 you should really appreciate this one. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

1:39 and 1:50 :lol


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

2018 Peaked when this happened.


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## ellthom

virus21 said:


>


I had that album as a kid xD


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## 751161

Just John being John on Instagram


----------



## Mutant God

Punkhead said:


>


Whats even funnier to me is that fan looks a bit like Sami Zayn, with the idea that KO and SZ just trolling house shows now that they are "fired" lol


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Okada vs. The Rock confirmed for Rock Bottom: In Your House
https://twitter.com/rainmakerXokada/status/978164825908961280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978164825908961280


----------



## Mordecay

My God he is alive, first tweet in almost 5 years


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978412578140385281


----------



## Mordecay

Internet has no chill, see with what they are comparing the Womens Battle Royal throphy


----------



## Chrome




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978697176493838336
Fucking awesome. Cool ending too.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:hogan *Can I come back, brother?*

:trips3 *No.*


----------



## Mutant God

:hogan *You see I wrestled him...*

:HHH *I told you to stay 1000 feet away from anything WWE related*


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## virus21

Doesn't Sabertooth look like Triple H?


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, I'm speechless.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Pharmakon

Screenshot from:


----------



## reyfan

Pharmakon said:


> Screenshot from:


Who is Scott Burdette?


----------



## ellthom

"ugh, I gotta sell a table spot? I guess, fine"


----------



## Mordecay

Never change Seth :rollins


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981567757048320000


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Mordecay said:


> My God he is alive, first tweet in almost 5 years
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978412578140385281


Of course he is, he's just been super busy running his orphanage in Tijuana.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## oleanderson89




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## AlternateDemise




----------



## oleanderson89




----------



## wkc_23

Universal Champ lol


----------



## xvampmanx

wkc_23 said:


> Universal Champ lol


Not again... but they do looks alike this time.


----------



## xvampmanx

English looking more like Cesaro more and more it seems. Even Rusev is confused by it.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## DGenerationMC

This is what happens when worlds collide. This is what it's like.


----------



## wkc_23

"My parents aren't home"


----------



## RealManRegal




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Corey




----------



## Mordecay

The rare sighting of a pitbull smiling


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983356844637696001


----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983191025601695744


----------



## KO Bossy

DGenerationMC said:


> This is what happens when worlds collide. This is what it's like.


Reminds me of...










Austin and his Japanese coworkers with that mutual respect.



Corey said:


>


Somebody watched the last half of the show...

I'm now convinced that Suzuki can make anything great.


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

^I love the internet. :lol


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Sekai no Kana




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983898895209156609


----------



## Mordecay

Not a big Asuka fan, but ngl I laughed


----------



## Klorel




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## TD Stinger

Klorel said:


>







:lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Highschool


----------



## AlternateDemise

emerald-fire said:


>


It's at this point that I find myself wondering how your posting rights in this thread haven't been revoked yet.


----------



## emerald-fire

AlternateDemise said:


> It's at this point that I find myself wondering how your posting rights in this thread haven't been revoked yet.


It's ironic, taking a funny pictures thread so seriously. If you don't find a particular post funny, scroll down. No big deal.


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Klorel

Punkhead said:


>


Vince's latest attempt to get Roman over


----------



## AlternateDemise

emerald-fire said:


> It's ironic, taking a funny pictures thread so seriously. If you don't find a particular post funny, scroll down. No big deal.


You're posting repeats and aren't even bothering doing multiple pictures in one post. Instead you're just double posting with one picture per post. 

Nevermind the fact that most of the pictures you post aren't funny.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Klorel said:


>


This one had me lol I remember the abridged episode of it.
:bryanlol


----------



## emerald-fire

AlternateDemise said:


> You're posting repeats and aren't even bothering doing multiple pictures in one post. Instead you're just double posting with one picture per post.
> 
> Nevermind the fact that most of the pictures you post aren't funny.


It's good that you remember every post I've ever made because I don't, hence the repeats, which is not intentional. And it's not double posting if you post one picture and then make the next post after a day or two. I'm not saying I never double posted, but it's rare. And as far the pictures being funny goes, read my previous post. Chill out.


----------



## december_blue

This is everything lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985698917676474368


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

ROLLINS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/985698917676474368


Dat Cena is a real man he says.
:denirolol


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*OOF*


----------



## Cris vr6




----------



## AlternateDemise

emerald-fire said:


> It's good that you remember every post I've ever made because I don't, hence the repeats


Repeat as in something that has already been posted.



emerald-fire said:


>


This is what you posted. This has been posted in many ways numerous times on this site, whether it be mocking it or making a parody of it (like putting an ego waffle between them). Literally everyone has seen this, and on its own, it's not that funny.

Use common sense, and try posting things that are actually funny.


----------



## emerald-fire

AlternateDemise said:


> Repeat as in something that has already been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you posted. This has been posted in many ways numerous times on this site, whether it be mocking it or making a parody of it (like putting an ego waffle between them). Literally everyone has seen this, and on its own, it's not that funny.
> 
> Use common sense, and try posting things that are actually funny.


This conversation is getting silly now. I can't believe you're taking this thing so seriously and for what? Why do you care so much? Just let it go already.


----------



## Leon Knuckles




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986049244762132480


----------



## DGenerationMC

So, um, yeah, this happened tonight on Fallon.


----------



## Mordecay

Trollkada :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986476941699047424


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Cris vr6 said:


>


----------



## Mister Abigail

Not funny, just thought you'd like it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mox Girl

This Total Divas clip cracks me up. Daniel Bryan is the funniest in this :lol

"Beware of dog?! Look at Josie!" :lmao Then Josie's cute little bark after that. And when Daniel says he's gonna go build a bomb shelter in case of nuclear war LOL.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## TD Stinger

Ok this isn't really funny, but I felt like I had to post this somewhere.


----------



## mkh

DGenerationMC said:


>


sombody please tweet this to angel


----------



## 4count

https://www.buzzfeed.com/adrianeajo...-its-worth-watchin-3eyej?utm_term=.blEyKYmya5


Pretty much all of this? Big E is a heavy feature


----------



## Lok




----------



## HankHill_85

Paul, what do you have to say about the WWE doing business with a country that looks at women as second-class citizens and opposes free speech?


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Shaun_27

Chrome said:


>


This got 5 replays. FIVE.


----------



## Hangman

Chrome said:


>


I came here just for this :lmao


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## Jordo

Titus world slide


----------



## Venocide

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989975670041272327


----------



## elevenSix

What’s worse this or Jinder’s botch?


----------



## Coyotex

Shaun_27 said:


> This got 5 replays. FIVE.


WHAT THE FUCK? LOL 
this is amazing!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Same side of the ring... two different spots!


----------



## B0D2017

xvampmanx said:


>


The Slidemaster?


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Neuron




----------



## Lok

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990713479849037824
The gifs just keep coming. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990959045900161026


----------



## B0D2017

As funny as Titus botch was its also as sad. Now WWE is gonna milk the shit out of it and it's not gonna be funny anymore, or ever again. Watch them now give him gimmick where he trips on the way to ring or backstage or some shit like that. They will just not let it go and let it be.


----------



## Mordecay

It took a while, but it finally is here, out of nowhere


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990701015208005632


----------



## virus21




----------



## Black Metal

This will never not be funny.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Mox Girl

The Mike/Tom thing is still hilarious :lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992050426697736193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991989245337329664


----------



## ellthom

PEENSHASA!


----------



## Black Metal

I always laugh at these.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Sekai no Kana




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## AlternateDemise

emerald-fire said:


>


Now THAT is funny stuff. Thank you.

And to that I raise you...another one...sort of like that.


----------



## Stadhart02

SWITCHBLADE said:


> Everybody is Theresa May in ZSJ's eyes


that is why I don't like him

keep fucking politics out of wrestling


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## xvampmanx

Cleavage said:


>


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## Chrome




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992706998159503362


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995739468597551106


----------



## xvampmanx

Close Enough but we could have a new female stable, The Spices


----------



## Mordecay

I am gonna die in hell (or get negged) :lmao


----------



## MC

Well, they say wrestling is for _everyone_


----------



## Mordecay

Ok, a little game: Guess who is the WF member in the next pic :lol:lmao


----------



## crayaddams

Mordecay said:


> Ok, a little game: Guess who is the WF member in the next pic :lol:lmao


If it's the dude who writes all the "bliss hole" threads then that would make my weekend.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## TripleG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995805445783736320


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Venocide




----------



## Lok




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## Devatron215

https://youtu.be/tE3gTgiYCoI


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## AceOfFlame

emerald-fire said:


> Fucking glorious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995805445783736320


Thats more pathetic than funny.


----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## Zappers




----------



## xvampmanx

These woman need to take a look at Cena's T-shirt and hit the gym.

Shame they can't see him.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## LunaticDavis

The Undertaker


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002030997917978624


----------



## virus21




----------



## Ratedr4life

Make this a reality :mark


----------



## Mister Abigail

Someone's stealing my gimmick.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Ratedr4life

Can't believe I've never seen this before :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

When she says her parents aren't home and she says she has something to show you


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## virus21

Ratedr4life said:


> Can't believe I've never seen this before :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Not really funny, more like fpalm worthy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003455860536958976


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003820089148428288


----------



## Mordecay

That moment after you picked up the soap after dropping it in the community shower


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004536733554429952


----------



## virus21




----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005502163202822144


----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005776298801795072
:swaggyp


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005776298801795072
> :swaggyp


I mean setting up a ladder he conventional way has gotten so boring, so I commend him for coming up with a new and innovative of way of setting up the ladder and truly redefining the art that is setting up a ladder.


----------



## Lorromire

I don't understand what he was trying to do


----------



## Crasp

Was trying to do a moonsault onto prone opponent, with opponent moving and him just landing on the ladder. Opponent did move, but ladder opened up mid-moonsault, so, yeah.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Riddle101

This has been shown quite a lot today. All I can think of is HHH is introducing a new NXT tag team.


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005776298801795072
> :swaggyp


Pagano truly is the drizzling shits, isn't he? :lol


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


>


Funniest part is the guy on the far left trying so hard not to look. Just give in bud, just give in.


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Ratedr4life

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008730517808779264


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008813688684404739
GOAT


----------



## Mordecay

KO beggng to Shania Twain to sing a song on a concert he is going to and then realizing he got the date wrong :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009009036359077889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009063057694347265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009063423496343553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009064499884806144
Becky has a little surprise in her suitcase


----------



## GetDown




----------



## virus21




----------



## Riddle101

I forgot how entertaining Booker T was. He was so hilarious during his early WWE run.


----------



## Mordecay

:lol Seth is over af, to think most people (including myself) thought that line added to his song was cheesy af


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011025866296647680


----------



## Punkhead

Old, but still good.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Flair Shot




----------



## xvampmanx

Big E enjoying the booty abit too much.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Flair Shot said:


>


Always knew Rocky Romero was missing something



xvampmanx said:


> Big E enjoying the booty abit too much.


Just needs a BangBros logo in the corner


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## GetDown




----------



## virus21

What the hell WCW?!


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

:lol


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Corey

:lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Mox Girl

There is so much going on in this gif :lol Cena's reaction, Seth's reaction, the ref's reaction.... :lmao Also Roman's reaction as well, the way he looks away like he's disgusted haha.


----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## GetDown




----------



## Mordecay

Not really funny, but don't make WALTER angry, he is a bad, bad man :wtf


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Someone should attach a Brazzers logo on this:


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017222510939660288


----------



## Lorromire

STOP DODGING THE QUESTION, RICK!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Corey

Current superstars dressed as ECW legends and some of these are great.


----------



## Mordecay

They have declared Rusev Day in Knox County :lmao


----------



## Mister Abigail

Rousey demonstrates her new moves.


----------



## Mordecay

Batista is impressed with Bayley's ASS-ets > :lol


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## somerandomfan

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017222510939660288


I think the botch bigger than thinking Charlotte was his date but was spelling Ric as "Rick."


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## HankHill_85

https://www.kayfabenews.com/lesnar-discovers-universal-championship-under-sofa-cushions/


----------



## MOX

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019209456226193408
:lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## xvampmanx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kGKCxd-B4


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Jersey




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## RamPaige




----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020548626253340672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020661158896979969


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Piers

WRESTLER BRUTALLY ATTACKS FAN


----------



## Mister Abigail

*IT'S BAWS TAME!!!*


----------



## Brock




----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## Chrome




----------



## xvampmanx

that's... that must be true.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967108554586034177


----------



## Riddle101

Tommaso Ciampa just posted this on his twitter page


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Riddle101 said:


> Tommaso Ciampa just posted this on his twitter page


So what will Triple H hate more, being seen as short or that he no longer has abs like that?


----------



## virus21




----------



## xvampmanx

Even Drake likes big sweaty men I see. 










Then we have Karl, who I guess gets hard from his own ABS.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022622830268010497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022625740909473793


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## virus21




----------



## Jersey




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## virus21




----------



## xvampmanx

Guy behind Balor.


----------



## Chelsea

This is so hilarious and so annoying at the same time :lol


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Shaun_27

Which user of WrestlingForum is this?


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Leon Knuckles

Mordecay said:


>


*LMAO WTF :maury*


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## reyfan

Mister Abigail said:


>


Mark Zuckerberg and Kim Jung Un in the background lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:maisielol


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:ha


----------



## Oneiros




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027260472737841152


----------



## xvampmanx

BEFORE: 









AFTER:


----------



## ViperVenom

J'onn J'onzz said:


>


Please remind me why I don't watch more NJPW!!!????


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


>


Never been a truer image posted in here, man.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Never been a truer image posted in here, man.


You know you could put :naito there and get the same result.

:troll

Or in my case, :becky .

:mj2


----------



## Mister Abigail

Or my penis.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Mordecay said:


>


Sig-worthy material. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> You know you could put :naito there and get the same result.
> 
> :troll
> 
> Or in my case, :becky .
> 
> :mj2


I think we all have someone to put there










:vincecry


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029207469321420800


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> I think we all have someone to put there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vincecry


Well, you're still stuck on the "I get dissapointed" part. I don't think you've gone through the "I get excited" and "I get my hopes" parts yet to make the full "triangle" of life that is WWE.


----------



## virus21

xvampmanx said:


> BEFORE:


Can't even imagine what the whole pizza looked like


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> Well, you're still stuck on the "I get dissapointed" part. I don't think you've gone through the "I get excited" and "I get my hopes" parts yet to make the full "triangle" of life that is WWE.


At least on the main roster... yeah :frown2:

Actually last week was the first time since the Peyton/Charlotte match that "I got my hopes up" because I kinda expected to see the IIconics beat Becky and Charlotte, but I returned to the "I get dissapointed" part right away


----------



## Mordecay

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029217419095666695


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## RamPaige




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## MC

:lmao


----------



## IpostHIGH

01:47 ABDULLAH THE BUTCHER, YOU NO GOOD *****


----------



## Mordecay

TJP is a creep :lol


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030976175902998528


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031311023834161152


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Chelsea

WWE Attitude said:


>


Can't blame Carmella :beckylol


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## lagofala

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*



lagofala said:


> I found a photo of Barry Windham on google and realised he looks like Adam Cole BAYBAY LOL.





















Sick Boy from Raven's flock looks like Adam Cole too. LOL


----------



## TB Tapp

dolphziggler.jpg


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## arch.unleash




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

"Lo Shirai" :lmao


----------



## Mutant God

One of these things is not like the others


----------



## bagodking

Mutant God said:


> One of these things is not like the others


shayna looks like a straight up ghost


----------



## validreasoning

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032931073968156673


----------



## Ratedr4life

Mutant God said:


> One of these things is not like the others





bagodking said:


> shayna looks like a straight up ghost


----------



## xvampmanx

Ratedr4life said:


>


You beat me to it.


----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033102498205257729


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033334121215471616
You know what that means.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033334121215471616
> You know what that means.


I do not. At all.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mutant God

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033334121215471616
> You know what that means.


A scientist gimmick for Harper?


----------



## Black Metal

Mutant God said:


> A scientist gimmick for Harper?


I'd say he looks like the hair brained type so why not? Give him some goggles like Becky Lynch and let him have it.


----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033799225765781504


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Thumbinthebum

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033334121215471616
> You know what that means.


Vince will misread it and repackage him as a Canadian schoolboy?


----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## DGenerationMC

Dammit, Randall :lol


----------



## IpostHIGH

I'M THE LEGEND

NOT YOU

ME

GO FUCK YOURSELF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Mordecay

The Gay Community :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034605711341178880


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Black Metal

emerald-fire said:


>


One of my favorite videos!

Also


----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## STEVALD

WHO GIVES A FUCKING SHIT HOW LONG A MATCH IS

@Obfuscation


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Punk in these days.









The truth









Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlternateDemise




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Erik.




----------



## 751161

Thank you @Ace ; for this gem.


----------



## Kratosx23

Is that real? Because if it is, boy, they're not even trying to hide what they think of all 3.

Sadly, I would be Roman because I keep my Ipod charged.


----------



## Erik.

Renee Young liked it too :lol


----------



## 751161

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that real? Because if it is, boy, they're not even trying to hide what they think of all 3.
> 
> Sadly, I would be Roman because I keep my Ipod charged.












It's real. Sadly.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kratosx23

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's real. Sadly.


Wow.

Well, it's not like we didn't know it. At least Dean has already been the world champion. They can't take that away from him.


----------



## Black Metal

This will never not be funny.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Saw this on FB.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## I AM Glacier

Brie Mode!


----------



## Erik.




----------



## xvampmanx

Erik. said:


>


----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## Mordecay

The Boy Wonder said:


> Saw this on FB.


Yeah, in my country there are a lot of Roman fans, I apologize for that

WWE finally admitts Roman is the devil with the HIAC poster


----------



## Jersey




----------



## virus21




----------



## nsoifer

Mordecay said:


> WWE finally admitts Roman is the devil with the HIAC poster



.... is that poster real? Looks so bad.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Smark level: Over 9000


----------



## Mordecay

nsoifer said:


> .... is that poster real? Looks so bad.


It is

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell_in_a_Cell_(2018)


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Black Metal

My face when I read Alexa hate on here.

P.S. This isn’t photoshopped.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

"Hey kids, take a pic together"

*But mom, I don't want to*

"Just a couple of pics with your sister"

*Fine*


----------



## Brock

:bosque

The Hayes style.


----------



## Black Metal

Sorry @Mordecay


----------



## Mister Abigail

23:44 is the hardest I've laughed since.... 

*walks off*


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## virus21

Meme this picture


----------



## Black Metal

virus21 said:


> Meme this picture


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

:lol


----------



## B0D2017

^ for some reason I laughed so hard at this lol


----------



## Chelsea

Mister Abigail said:


> 23:44 is the hardest I've laughed since....
> 
> *walks off*


:lmao

22:12 is also hilarious :lol


----------



## Mordecay

That sign :lmao


----------



## HankHill_85

Sad. Funny, but sad.


----------



## Mordecay

Same Tom, same


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Mordecay said:


> Same Tom, same


Omg I thought I was just imagining it when I watched this episode. Turns out Tom _did_ check her out anyway. :lol

Nice find.


----------



## Crasp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69qs3sjUy2Q


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

Peyton channeling her 2015 Rollins


----------



## virus21




----------



## Devatron215

https://youtu.be/H4n0n4o9SdY

That Bella booty ?


----------



## Mordecay

Kofi :lmao


----------



## xvampmanx

Something to add to the collection, use it however you seem fit. Just something I came across.


----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## Black Metal

I love Liv but


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044546002294853632


----------



## emerald-fire

If there was ever a verbal burial, this was it.


----------



## Chelsea

HankHill_85 said:


>


I lost my shit at "walking" and "aerial maneuvers" :chlol


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044750458944917504


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*CASH ME OWSIDE HOW BOUT DAH*


----------



## HankHill_85

The Wiki entry on the city of Milwaukee underwent some editing following Smackdown......


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Ratedr4life

emerald-fire said:


> If there was ever a verbal burial, this was it.


That Chihuahua looked shook.


----------



## Mordecay

This is after Sheamus commented that Total Divas is shit in one of Rusev's live IG streams


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045102558224797696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045109381451460608


----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046515694148481025


----------



## Black Metal

When no photoshop is involved.


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥




----------



## Morrison17

anyone has the gif of Scarlett Bordeaux performing canadian destroyer on Trevor Lee?


----------



## nsoifer

Morrison17 said:


> anyone has the gif of Scarlett Bordeaux performing canadian destroyer on Trevor Lee?


https://gifs.com/gif/Q0DO5Z


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Props to Lee for selling it so well. :rusevyes


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047987952922648581


----------



## Morrison17

IndyTaker gone wrong


----------



## xvampmanx

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047987952922648581


If you can't make it out, Sasha and Bayley have empty lines and Balor is swamped. Still not over.


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047988250994987009
The t-shirt :lmao. Randy is not only vicious inside the ring


----------



## Punkhead

Yes, this is who you think it is.


----------



## Mordecay

Never seen someone so proud of his "small package" :lmao


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Punkhead said:


> Yes, this is who you think it is.


Are they THE SHIELD's opponents for WM? :mark:


----------



## virus21




----------



## Brock




----------



## virus21




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048519143291592704


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Mordecay

Fucking hell Kurt :lmao


----------



## Corey

:lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Black Metal

Mordecay said:


> Fucking hell Kurt :lmao


Aftermath


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## virus21




----------



## Brock

No, this photo has not been altered


----------



## virus21




----------



## Bushmaster

virus21 said:


>


Not funny :zayn3


----------



## virus21

New Black Panther said:


> Not funny :zayn3


More amusing than anything. Though perhaps someone with photoshop can be creative


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Alexa anthony

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*

Loooolll Thats Savage!!!


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Devatron215

Idk how to have the video pop up, but Bayleys butt is worth a click 

https://youtu.be/-exnGtnyYsQ


----------



## Mister Abigail

Devatron215 said:


> Idk how to have the video pop up, but Bayleys butt is worth a click
> 
> https://youtu.be/-exnGtnyYsQ


Wow, that's creepy as fuck.


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## virus21

DGenerationMC said:


>


What the fuck????:lmao









So much potential with this one


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Mordecay

Well, we finally have an answer to the question "Who wears the strap on in the relationship?" >


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054449654014898176


----------



## Jersey




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

Becky on a rampage towards the SD womens locker room


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055548374038933505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055552185939853312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055552714631856128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055553266635956224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055555169906130944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055557107246723072


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055933125606457344


----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## virus21




----------



## mariarose4568

hahahahaha wow



HankHill_85 said:


>


Michael is shocked lol


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## virus21




----------



## Klorel




----------



## Mordecay

Rhea is a fucking savage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057772600728928256


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Jersey




----------



## virus21




----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058122264053374977


----------



## HankHill_85

Crasp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058122264053374977


Holy fuck, now THAT is being tone deaf!


----------



## Black Metal

Some Hogan sycophant needs to use this as their signature on here.


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Mox Girl

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay

:naito the GOAT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059982121438232576


----------



## JediScum

*You guys remember this gem?*

I'M PISSED NOW


----------



## virus21




----------



## GetDown

Jersey said:


>


Brock Lesnar's scream :lelbrock


----------



## TD Stinger

Me when someone makes a thread here asking a question that would take 5 seconds of research:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062179948943826944


----------



## Mordecay

When Charlotte is in her days but Becky just can't contain herself :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062215720476434432


----------



## ellthom

Enjoy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062386041049346048


----------



## GetDown

Mordecay said:


> When Charlotte is in her days but Becky just can't contain herself :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062215720476434432


Rusev approves.
https://streamable.com/dt6oz


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## virus21




----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## Brock

Often think this is Vince


----------



## GetDown

emerald-fire said:


>


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Lorromire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvvEYEB5gY

Not by Steve Austin.

Idk how to embed it correctly, soz.


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## King Gimp




----------



## Emperor Palpatine




----------



## Rex Rasslin

https://youtu.be/2eubarnJjTc?t=946

https://youtu.be/2eubarnJjTc?t=804


----------



## GetDown

Jersey said:


>


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062556092935229440


----------



## Womens_Wrestling

WWE Attitude said:


>


:lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065031571370070017


----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065807865955287041
Now that's a rare collectable!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.




----------



## emerald-fire

emerald-fire said:


>


----------



## Mordecay

This season of the E&C show promises to be awesome :lmao


----------



## Jersey




----------



## White Glove Test

Mordecay said:


> This season of the E&C show promises to be awesome :lmao


Bayley’s face ??????


----------



## Mister Abigail

Backyard wrestling.










Can’t get the gif going, watch this.

https://i.imgur.com/maAHrl5.mp4


----------



## Ash Ketchum

John Cena circa 2070


----------



## GetDown

*CAPTION THIS*


----------



## HankHill_85

City of Milwaukee's Wikipedia page got edited after that horrendous Raw...


----------



## GetDown

Big Show calling someone FAT :booklel


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Big Show ain't even fat.*


----------



## virus21

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Big Show ain't even fat.*


----------



## Donnie




----------



## Lorromire

Surely that's not legit, right?


----------



## GetDown




----------



## sanefan78

Kenny completes his mission of discovering Chyna’s final resting place.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## reyfan

https://youtu.be/YROymcedO9k?t=33

wtf was that, had to rewatch it like 5 times lol


----------



## Lorromire

reyfan said:


> https://youtu.be/YROymcedO9k?t=33
> 
> wtf was that, had to rewatch it like 5 times lol


Wow, a botch that Tamina didn't cause.

Looks Like Tamina went for the jumping headbutt and Ember fucked up hard.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## virus21




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

DGenerationMC said:


>


This. Is. Art.


----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069829150209425408


----------



## HankHill_85

Couldn't resist posting this Christmas classic...












december_blue said:


>


What a sad, sad man.










Also found this note on Twitter about WWE's current heels that questions how they're actually heels:

- Drew McIntyre has a strong work ethic
- Baron Corbin delegates authority to women
- Daniel Bryan promotes environmental conservation
- Dean Ambrose gets vaccinated
- Samoa Joe advocates responsible drinking
- The Revival, who want fair wrestling matches
- Jinder Mahal, who seeks Inner Peace
- Shinsuke Nakamura, an American patriot

Fair points!


----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070817339774550017
Poor Zack lol.


----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070621268066496514

Misawa laughing. :monkey


----------



## GetDown

Not funny but dunno where to post It.


----------



## Crasp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071138710006185984


----------



## jeffatron

Crasp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071138710006185984


Screw all the people saying Becky is cringe. She has that twitter game on lock.


----------



## virus21




----------



## HankHill_85

The most cringe "holiday cheer" song you'll ever hear. Among the highlights - Brodus Clay's "rapey" eyes and basically no one looking like they want to be there.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Jenny Smith

hahaha Funny))))


----------



## virus21




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## GetDown




----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076199289804804096


----------



## virus21

Riddle101 said:


>


The fuck?


----------



## Black Metal

Actually slap happy? Both women are smiling. WTF. Amazing timing there.


----------



## Brock




----------



## virus21




----------



## GetDown




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## GetDown




----------



## december_blue




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Leon Knuckles

*REAL NIGGGUHH :monkey*


----------



## Norb Jr

Made these Mario 64 edits a little while ago.

https://streamable.com/ygh5k

https://streamable.com/5ori6

https://streamable.com/403wv


----------



## virus21




----------



## GetDown

Brock Lesnar guy strikes again.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079638962140901377
Wrestling is dead.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080266885139177472 @Showstopper ; Maybe this could go into your sig rotation.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083425916540211203

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083502159470182400


----------



## WrestlingOracle

EL REGRESO DEL SHIV MALO said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080266885139177472
> @Showstopper ; Maybe this could go into your sig rotation.


Hogan's dream. That guy will never have to drop the belt if he doesn't want to!


----------



## Black Metal

Speaking of Hogan...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## Lok




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## White Glove Test

If you visit this page and scroll down to the comments I was laughing so hard. It is basically a bunch of people typing out the names of participants from 90, 91, 92 Royal Rumble but as if it were Vince McMahon screaming them out
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ6VWYutfHU


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## virus21




----------



## HankHill_85

God damn I hate when Botchamania can only use like 20% of the fucking screen.


----------



## Ratedr4life

HankHill_85 said:


> God damn I hate when Botchamania can only use like 20% of the fucking screen.


https://www.dailymotion.com/Maffewgregg


----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## Mr.Monkey

damn good impression


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088674129543258112
I didn't think Kyle's air guitaring could be topped, but here we are.


----------



## Brock




----------



## Mordecay

I had to >


----------



## Beatles123




----------



## Morrison17

anyone has Shane's SSP gif from Rumble?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Beatles123 said:


>


Gotta be poe right. Right?


----------



## Beatles123

Thumbinthebum said:


> Gotta be poe right. Right?


its a parody post of a rant about Kenny Omega.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Beatles123 said:


> its a parody post of a rant about Kenny Omega.


Knew it had to be something like that :smile2:


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090332522737737728


----------



## virus21




----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## virus21




----------



## Chrome




----------



## Gurryman

"And if I may something Kevin, I haven't seen you this motivated since you beat that human jellyfish Bob Backlund-"

*"8 SECONDS?"*


----------



## virus21




----------



## Rex Rasslin




----------



## Corey

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092295369776480256


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## GetDown

Whoever did those outfits should have cut them a bit lower :nak


----------



## Black Metal

GetDown said:


> Whoever did those outfits should have cut them a bit lower :nak



I know. I laughed my ass off watching them in their most recent match when his "pecs" were over the top of the fabric.

:HA


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Erik.




----------



## Lok




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## White Glove Test

Her reaction is awesome :lol
(Click to Play video)


----------



## Lok

Yikes. Looks like Smackdown Live. Might be an old picture though. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## virus21




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097288242406264832


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## White Glove Test

This seems a bit familiar :lol
**CLICK IMAGE TO PLAY**


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## GetDown

:eva


----------



## Piehound

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089687330246385664


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098640416121982977


----------



## Mister Abigail

The Braun Album the moderators deleted because you’re not allowed to have fun.


----------



## Donnie

Honestly, i don't know if I should laugh or cry. Gage is on another level.


----------



## virus21




----------



## HankHill_85

Roman says his cancer's in remission, and suddenly.....


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Lorromire




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100592816579903494


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101876556597620736


----------



## Black Metal

Hilarious shit on these last two pages.


----------



## Black Metal

Sassy bitch.


----------



## xvampmanx

NXT Championship injured. Out of Action til April 5th.


----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Stadhart02

Cleavage said:


>


reminds me of this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6A_KQEK6_o

although the two in your post aren't drugged up


----------



## Punkhead

Click Above to Play ⇧


https://streamable.com/2gmgg


----------



## Prayer Police

*If only WWE's regular storyline was as consistent as their toyline's continuity.
*


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105880520301387781
:lol


----------



## virus21

Your caption here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

virus21 said:


> Your caption here


**Bookmarks in pornhub favorites**


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*BRAZZERS* :delrio


----------



## virus21




----------



## Piehound

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107850638090625025


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109340039954092037


----------



## Black Metal

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109340039954092037


Piggybacking off that for this


----------



## virus21




----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109894962932375552
Don't tell Charles Barkley wrestling isn't real. :lol


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Morrison17

need the bryan backstage tantrum gif from smackdown asap


----------



## RBrooks

Morrison17 said:


> need the bryan backstage tantrum gif from smackdown asap


Here:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

RBrooks said:


> Here:


*This shit had me dying. Look at Rowan! :ha*


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Brock




----------



## AceOfFlame

Brock said:


>




To be fair it is kind of hard to draw a 2D concave chest like he has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113122029623021572



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112903841383628802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112943211071254528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112916725748695041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112910697904656384


----------



## Mordecay

Otis :lmao


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Mordecay

The saddest part is that some of those insults are better than anything Vince or creative write


----------



## Metalhead1

Sorry, can't get this link picture thing to work.

https://whatculture.com/wwe/10-worst-wwf-new-generation-gimmicks?page=8


----------



## King Gimp




----------



## Erik.

Legendary.


----------



## Lorromire

That's pretty fucked up


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114811397739810822


----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Araragi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115116039472320512


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Somebody needs to make something out of HBK's commentary. Endless stream of cliches and loudly talking over everyone in that signature gravely voice without really saying anything.


----------



## PresidentGasman

I laughed not gonna lie.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Hawkke

WrestlingOracle said:


> Somebody needs to make something out of HBK's commentary. Endless stream of cliches and loudly talking over everyone in that signature gravely voice without really saying anything.


Soo.. pretty much basic WWE commentary then? I fail to see the discrepancy there.

:cole


----------



## King Gimp

virus21 said:


>




:lol :lol :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115435017193361408


----------



## xvampmanx

Bray Wyatt's new gimmick.


----------



## Black Metal

There's a new emoji for this somewhere on here, right?


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## virus21

Black Metal said:


> There's a new emoji for this somewhere on here, right?


Black Odd Job?


----------



## virus21




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Erik.




----------



## GetDown




----------



## B0D2017




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122916298910990337


----------



## virus21




----------



## ellthom

Some Mean Gene classics. Follow this guys twitter, he has many more.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123585486960963585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124340276040957952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124434205641924608


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124696827771662340


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## GetDown




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Chrome




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125935090717089792


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Better than you 71

Interesting


----------



## sanefan78




----------



## B0D2017




----------



## Chrome




----------



## virus21




----------



## HankHill_85

This looks like a promo photo for one of those "wacky neighbor" sitcoms, and Orton's playing the straight man to Nakamura's wild antics.

"Coming this fall to ABC! Randy's just a regular Joe from the working-class town of St. Louis, but he's about to have his suburban surroundings flipped upside down with the arrival of a mysterious neighbor from the Land of the Rising Sun!

It's 'Orton & The Oriental', coming soon!"


----------



## virus21




----------



## emerald-fire

@DammitC


----------



## Mister Abigail

Sonya Deville


----------



## Schwartzxz

just found this guys channel. he has some really rare fun videos. like this one. how the hell do you even get this?


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130270528273567745


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130517686549659650


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Araragi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131392616317247489


----------



## Black Metal

Unsee this shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*What happened when Sami Zayn mentioned AEW on air:*

833652450346733


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## AlternateDemise

Black Metal said:


>


I think the funniest part about this pic is that there are people who think that movie will have racing in it.


----------



## GetDown




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## njcam

AKA Triple H


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## The Rod

Black Metal said:


>


Keep going kids! Don't you know it takes at least 45-50 minutes to get warmed up!


----------



## virus21




----------



## King Gimp




----------



## virus21




----------



## GetDown

njcam said:


> AKA Triple H


That hair is just so majestic :trips5


----------



## virus21




----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135565297170223104


----------



## ellthom

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136892236820434944
Not really funny but really cool, I need it


----------



## Erik.




----------



## virus21




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## LongPig666




----------



## GetDown




----------



## virus21




----------



## GetDown




----------



## 341714

https://youtu.be/GBiPtakTv9s


----------



## virus21




----------



## Corey

Idk when this is from but I watched it like 6 times. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140359424013471744


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

37 seconds in - Owens points out El Generico to Zayn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THJaSMnXANY


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## LongPig666




----------



## virus21




----------



## Brock

:bosque

I remember Stone Cold doing something similar at NWO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## reyfan

Showstopper said:


>


To be fair they were a tag-team


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Mox Girl




----------



## virus21

https://i.imgur.com/4cETkOc.mp4


----------



## Mister Abigail

New merch


----------



## GetDown




----------



## virus21




----------



## Chelsea

Love these two


----------



## A-C-P

A spot Ricochet is looking to use for Extreme Rules


----------



## Brock

I'm an AJ fan, but :bosque


----------



## xvampmanx

Then and Now, Did Reigns really look that fake?


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146217029382397952
Owens destroying Ziggler made me howl with laughter.


----------



## emerald-fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146265784123088903


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147336269287981056
Ouch :bosque


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Chrome

Shane with Taker's face has me :woah.


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## GetDown

Brock said:


> I'm an AJ fan, but :bosque


The ACTUAL AJ styles debut


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pavani Sithumdi

LIKE,COMMENT,SHARE AND SUBSCRIBE!!!!

#WWE #BESTEVER #BESTSHOTS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owg6dFoAh_A


----------



## xvampmanx

virus21 said:


>


Shawns face looks like he doesnt know why he wants to be here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:trips8

:buried


----------



## Jersey

I always found D-lo entrance to be hilarious


----------



## A-C-P




----------



## GetDown




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Ratedr4life

Showstopper said:


>


:lbjwut


----------



## reyfan

https://twitter.com/WrestleFeatures/status/1154827552353062912
lol

Edit my bad I couldn't get it to embed


----------



## CRCC

reyfan said:


> https://twitter.com/WrestleFeatures/status/1154827552353062912
> lol
> 
> Edit my bad I couldn't get it to embed


LOL

That's stupid.

PS: People will see this as another sign he's signed to AEW, I guarantee it.


----------



## reyfan

CRCC said:


> LOL
> 
> That's stupid.
> 
> PS: People will see this as another sign he's signed to AEW, I guarantee it.


Apparently they changed it years ago, I only saw it before I posted it so shared incase others hadn't seen it.


----------



## LongPig666




----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## Chrome




----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Shaun_27

:wow


----------



## xDD




----------



## virus21




----------



## GetDown




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## virus21




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

https://twitter.com/WWESheamus/status/1161391286714294273


----------



## Chelsea

Sami mocking Joe: "Oh, Roman, are you ok? Don't anybody hurt my sweet baby angel Roman!"
Joe: "AYYY!"
Sami: "Joooe, Joooe..."

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P




----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## Cheshire




----------



## Morrison17




----------



## virus21




----------



## Coyotex

is that Tom Holland? did he grow? i thought that kid was like 5'8


----------



## virus21

Coyotex said:


> is that Tom Holland? did he grow? i thought that kid was like 5'8


Its a photoshop


----------



## xvampmanx

Coyotex said:


> is that Tom Holland? did he grow? i thought that kid was like 5'8


Just look at HHH and you'll notice something is off


----------



## virus21




----------



## Venocide




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## Thumbinthebum

I AM Glacier said:


>


That's funny. What's funnier is that, in 1992 when they split, Michaels was the Jannetty of the team but fortunately _his_ use of coke _completely_ debilitating.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## validreasoning

Sunny's first gig in WWE wasn't actually as part of the Body Donna's. She actually looks normal there. I wonder how her life would have been different if she had stayed in that type of role not going on the road each day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170444554153222144


----------



## virus21




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

A good new satire channel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSpqLRpktM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkwiRBjqaGs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs6PN2IVgPE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISJOD3FOIYw


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Victor Chaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170851684479684608


----------



## emerald-fire




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## somerandomfan

Black Metal said:


> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/616048526719451179/621056440035049511/70236002_10156436724786766_1073969723554660352_n.png


That explains so much...


----------



## GetDown




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Insomnia

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176164319479750657
:evans


----------



## GetDown

virus21 said:


>


That's ... that's fucking awesome!


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

virus21 said:


>












:curry2:book


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mordecay

Randy :lol


----------



## GetDown

Mordecay said:


> Randy :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180615904071057409









I knew it!


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## virus21

V-Trigger said:


>


Did Cody actually say that?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

https://twitter.com/RandyOrton/status/1180615904071057409


----------



## TripleG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181212254278213632


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182834916343435266


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

https://twitter.com/otiswwe/status/1183520272126742528


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stormbringer

ENZO'S DAD?!?!


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Both creepy and sad








Yes, that is a pillow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mordecay




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Werner Heizenberg




----------



## virus21




----------



## Coyotex

rofl that comic


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## virus21

Dear god, is 2K20 a buggy mess




That Robocop one :reneelel


----------



## somerandomfan




----------



## GetDown

Stormbringer said:


> ENZO'S DAD?!?!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Chelsea

Great to see Abby The Witch open the "You Talk Too Much" part :banderas


----------



## ellthom

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188976227392118784


----------



## virus21




----------



## B0D2017

don't know if this has been posted somewhere else, but Cain's hair is both funny to me and annoys me for some reason. Looks like beginners job in PS.


----------



## Ratedr4life

B0D2017 said:


> don't know if this has been posted somewhere else, but Cain's hair is both funny to me and annoys me for some reason. Looks like beginners job in PS.


I have no idea how this is supposed to look like Cain


----------



## JustAName

https://twitter.com/WillOspreay/status/1190191153468960768?s=20


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWshpHVki6s


----------



## Chelsea

Honestly I'm shocked that they didn't do this :lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## somerandomfan

B0D2017 said:


> https://cdn.sescoops.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/brock-cain-696x392.jpg
> 
> don't know if this has been posted somewhere else, but Cain's hair is both funny to me and annoys me for some reason. Looks like beginners job in PS.





Ratedr4life said:


> I have no idea how this is supposed to look like Cain
> 
> https://www.bjpenn.com/wp-content/uploads/Cain-Velasquez-2-696x399.png


I feel like they completely missed the memo about using Cain Velasquez pictures for reference to photoshop a picture of Cain Velasquez and ended up with a picture of Frankie Kazarian instead...


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## TomTom94




----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## GetDown

"There's a wired air in the energy here tonight" :rockwut


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191834443654270978


----------



## Riddle101

Been watching some old Stone Cold Steve Austin clips. I forgot just how entertaining he was.


----------



## virus21




----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## LongPig666

Mash up!


----------



## Rex Rasslin

:kobelol :maury :heston


----------



## Black Metal




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

also works well as a glorious meme template lol


----------



## GetDown

Riddle101 said:


> Been watching some old Stone Cold Steve Austin clips. I forgot just how entertaining he was.


Especially around Christmas time!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Black Metal




----------



## ellthom

Beach balls, not exclusive to todays wrestling....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203003591969116160


----------



## WWE Attitude

http://imgur.com/U4DNDEs


----------



## virus21




----------



## Lok

How old is Walter?!


----------



## reyfan




----------



## virus21




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

https://i.imgflip.com/3jkc54.jpg


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## virus21

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Chrome

Now you can play as Super Saiyan 30 Fiend on 2k20.


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Black Metal

Daniel Bryan to Orange Cassidy is quite funny.


----------



## Rex Rasslin




----------



## pinkberrybunny

Soooooooooooooooo did they get the smiles back or no ?


----------



## kumintang

This one is really is really funny. LOL.



Chrome said:


> *re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


----------



## Lok

Miz taking a jab at CM punk 









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## SourLemon95




----------



## PresidentGasman




----------



## Hordriss

A silly John Cena meme I made.


----------



## incomplete moron

Screenshot


Captured with Lightshot




prnt.sc




sheamus from ali express


----------



## d_s_




----------



## BellKat

Futher proof it should have been Chad Gable over Jason Jordon. Kurt and Chad are almost identical.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Ratedr4life

Arabian Taker


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## somerandomfan




----------



## njcam

NYC schools are closed from 3/16 through 4/20 due to the Coronavirus!


----------



## punkypower

This is REALLY old, but thought it was worth sharing.

It's from a commercial break during a RAW taping. I had seen the shortened clip, where HHH epicly oversees Orton's knee and stays standing for a minute while HBK tries blowing him over from the corner (HHH and HBK had made a bet before the show who could do the better overall)..

Apparently, there was much MUCH more! Don't want to ruin, but part of it is NSFW (visual). Hope y'all enjoy as much as I did!


----------



## reyfan




----------



## punkypower

Y'all. I COMPLETELY forgot this existed!! It came up as a suggestion, and I was telepoted back in time to one of my favorite all-time gems:


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Damyen




----------



## karkar




----------



## vipinnigam

This is amazing thread..!!!
Thank You Guys.
Keep em comin..!!!!


----------



## njcam




----------



## WrestlingPrototype

punkypower said:


> Y'all. I COMPLETELY forgot this existed!! It came up as a suggestion, and I was telepoted back in time to one of my favorite all-time gems:


This video shows a strong evidence that support the fact that she isn't a trans! ahah


----------



## Diceke

次世代のブロックチェーンゲームで遊べるビットコインカジノTrustDiceでは、ビットコインを含め様々な仮想通貨でオンラインカジノゲームを楽しめます。
ポーカー、バカラ、サイコロ、スロット、ブラックジャック、ライブカジノなど2,000以上のゲームを提供。
さらに、ビットコインなどの仮想通貨を無料でGET出来ちゃうフォーセット(蛇口)やフリースピン、キャッシュバックなどの特典が盛りだくさん！
ぜひ一度TrustDiceのブロックチェーンゲームをお試しください♪


----------



## The Boy Wonder




----------



## ksal86

Torrie Wilson vs Rene Dupree


----------



## njcam

What era would be able to show this?


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## I AM Glacier




----------



## Mutant God




----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283815630572081152
🤣


----------



## somerandomfan




----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84




----------



## somerandomfan




----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84

p​


----------



## Carter84

Found these on Pinterest my favourite is Hogan and flair.​


----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84

Found some more.


----------



## Carter84

*Shield Days comic strip, part one. *





























​


----------



## Carter84

*MORE MEMES.








*


----------



## Carter84




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

RVD imitating HBK lmao.









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Carter84




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Capt. Insano




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## B0D2017




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## njcam




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## njcam




----------



## Corny




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mutant God




----------



## Riddle101

The look on Booker T's face


----------



## Adapting




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Mutant God




----------



## Mister Abigail

Steve ‘The Rock Austin


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Brad Boyd

https://fb.watch/1uGxMXe2H7/


----------



## B0D2017

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


how girls see 6' vs 5'11


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Adapting




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84

@CowboyKurtAngle ^^^ just found these on twitter @wwesimpsons, it is a funny meme twitter account, have alook man.


----------



## Carter84

This made me laugh not the stabbing part but the chocolate bit. Remember this well as a teenager in E C Dubbya .


----------



## Carter84




----------



## Wavy22

Kevin Owens Quote 
wavymagnets.com


----------



## Carter84

Wavy22 said:


> View attachment 93784
> 
> Kevin Owens Quote
> wavymagnets.com


I think he should follow his own advice too!


----------



## Carter84

So taker is charging $1k for Cameo, only 30 maximum spots,


----------



## Carter84

New Jack still mad even in 2020


----------



## Carter84




----------



## Adapting

lmaoo this is wrong.


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Adapting




----------



## Patrix79




----------



## Screwball




----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## Patrix79

A parody song and Video of WWE.
WWE - Shame on Me - The Video


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## B0D2017




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The look on her face


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## njcam




----------



## LifeInCattleClass




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Masked ginger"


----------



## LongPig666




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Riddle101

There is a very good bit at the end of this botchamania video with Jim Cornette talking about Tekken 3 characters. If you don't wish to watch the full video, skip to 21:04. It's amazing.


----------



## reptar66

Taken and edited from the WWE newsletter email today. This was too easy not to take advantage of. Have fun.


----------



## CoachJWrestlingBurrito

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 96734





This is one of my favorite things I have ever seen


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Adapting

Rest In Oatmeal.


----------



## Riddle101

Wrestler mashups with celebrities


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Mutant God

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374039131337105409


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Adapting




----------



## 751161

Cena's face still gets me.


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378809521464823810


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

“You’re Samoan Edge!”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Adapting




----------



## 751161

I still love this.


----------



## Riddle101

Kevin Owens/Steen tells a funny story about Teddy Hart and Low Ki worth the watch I think.


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

I heard they needed a third...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## yeahright2

Riddle101 said:


>


I dare you to post this in the AEW section


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## somerandomfan

Not really a picture but related to today's wave of releases.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408530525443264513


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## Mr Charismatic




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## The Boy Wonder

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Riddle101

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418631773223800835


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## YamchaRocks

Mercedes F1 team account posted a wrestling meme


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## IpostHIGH

Showstopper said:


>


So?

Is Sting hogging the AEW Championship spotlight?

I don't think so.

It's Vince who books Goldberg in the main event, so Goldberg isn't to blame.

It's just an inaccurate post.


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## mattywwe90

Love these pics makes me lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## davidbettson1

I love the wrestler that wear glasses while coming on stage I don't remember his name .


----------



## dragos

Literally the first time i see this


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436442150959468546


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441008104121016320


----------



## Riddle101

Saw this on Twitter. If Kane and Chris Jericho had a child.


----------



## Riddle101

NWO


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443980204020572161


----------



## IpostHIGH




----------



## njcam

Is it Halloween this week?


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446645042656030720


----------



## Honey Bucket




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That annoying co-worker when you are on your lunch break


----------



## The One




----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## njcam




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## White Glove Test




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Riddle101

*If I smesh, I'm not no one*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Riddle101

John Xina Entrance


----------



## LongPig666




----------



## njcam




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Aaliyah has amazing promo skills, she doesn't even need a script. Can't understand why she's been in catering since her Smackdown debut though


----------



## Mutant God




----------



## Mister Abigail

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479327454703632385


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## JohnMena

would you eat this guy's pasta?


----------



## JohnMena




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## njcam




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tommaso Ciampa makes main-roster debut as "Crazy Luigi Pepperoni"


After years of stellar performances in NXT, 36-year-old ring veteran Tommaso Ciampa has finally earned his spot on WWE’s main roster with a hot new persona, Crazy Luigi Pepperoni. After the cameras stopped rolling this week at Monday Night Raw, Ciampa sneak-attacked Seth Rollins with a...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## Mutant God

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487270713937465344


----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mister Abigail said:


> View attachment 116298


Checking if she really is The Man


----------



## Adapting

Mister Abigail said:


> View attachment 116298


Live birth video of her child?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## JohnMena




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jeff Jarrett pulls all his music from Spotify


Jeff Jarrett, legendary country singer and occasional professional wrestler, announced today that he is withdrawing his entire musical catalogue from Spotify, claiming that the streaming service is not doing enough to curtail disinformation promoted by a popular podcast host. The beloved blonde...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Riddle101 said:


>


Now I am picturing nails through his quads


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493232344819544070


----------



## Riddle101

*Hilarious Shouts from Fans at Wrestling Shows *


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Riddle101 said:


> *Hilarious Shouts from Fans at Wrestling Shows *


"No one likes you!"
"I like him!"
"No you don't!"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Baby from Nirvana album cover suing WWE over getting "punted by Snitsky"


Child stardom rarely turns out well for the child stars, and nobody exemplifies this more than Spencer Jacobs, who achieved fame early in life by appearing on the album cover of Nirvana’s genre-defining album Nevermind, and then getting punted into the 27th row of an arena by WWE wrestler...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## Mutant God

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/swimg7


----------



## Stormbringer

Mutant God said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/swimg7


How is this funny?


----------



## Mutant God

Stormbringer said:


> How is this funny?


 The coincidence that the same man took the title off of every black WWE champion, its such a weird fact that I got a bit of a chuckle out of it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Mister Abigail




----------



## JohnMena

that's gotta hurt!.


----------



## somerandomfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502468332993323010


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TeamFlareZakk




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Not WWE, but convincing


----------



## Chelsea

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Not WWE, but convincing


LMAO, I love this. Also, Kross looks great with hair.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chelsea said:


> LMAO, I love this. Also, Kross looks great with hair.


Bring him back


----------



## 45768456856895689

Not sure if this belongs here but:


----------



## Mister Abigail

WWE has changed Cody Rhodes name to Pony Rosewood.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bit late to the party here, but holy shit that Ventura impression by Kross is just absolutely spot on. I genuinely thought Jesse’s voice was being dubbed over the first few seconds or so.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE




----------



## acekard




----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Mutant God




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Punkhead

Don't know how long until this video is removed (the original was), but it's hilarious.






If the above video gets removed, you can see it as a Botchamania 456 ending:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## booyakas

was so happy when i got to use it in a forum 




gonna miss vince ...


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 129402


Latino Beat


----------



## Old School Icons

Someone from twitter doing a tribute cosplay of Chyna. Nails it imo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555683191763116032


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Mutant God




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## goldcharon4




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Passing Triangles

Chadam Cole


----------



## Zootfoobrian

Donnie said:


> *re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*
> 
> Cheers Brock.


Hilariou


----------



## Zootfoobrian

★Th0t Patr0L★ said:


> *re: Funny Wrestling Pictures/Videos V*


Ha!


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

Passing Triangles said:


> Chadam Cole


Finally real pic of Adam Cole and not edited by WWE to make him seem like he's under 6' and 200 pounds. Crazy how far WWE would go with editing and camera angles to make him look like underdog.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## GarpTheFist




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Adapting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566648606915969027


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## somerandomfan




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wrasslin/comments/x8kpf3


----------



## The Rod

New AEW Trios Champions


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Vacant does it again


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Victor Chaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567955210881867778


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

😆🤣😂


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ron for president


----------



## Riddle101

Botchamania 459


----------



## Jersey

I hate y’all 😆😂🤣


----------



## Jersey

It’s Clobbering time 😆🤣😂

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/xdty1t


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Early 90's Sting had a fun personality it seems:


----------



## Jersey

😆🤣😂😅


----------



## Mutant God




----------



## Jersey




----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572760529239932929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572986038913466373

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573025100223373312


----------



## Riddle101

Botchamania but just the ending from 2021 (warning long vid)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574092804069933057


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Ghost Lantern

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Ron for president


So you thought this was clever?


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Jersey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/xuv8dv


----------



## Riddle101

Raw is War Simpsons intro


----------



## Riddle101

WCW Nitro PS1


----------



## Jersey




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Jersey

😆😆😂😂🤣🤣😅😅


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Riddle101

Jim Cornette


----------



## Michael Myers 1991

.


----------



## The One




----------



## Riddle101

Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## TheDonald

Rikishi - Put A Little A** On It


----------



## TheDonald

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/r44qi6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## TheDonald

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/zolem1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

posted on reddit:


----------



## TheDonald

X Pac tells Steve Austin about tearing his anus open


----------



## Black Metal

Still one of my favorite photos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Black Metal

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Imagine if he actually put some force behind it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Black Metal said:


> Imagine if he actually put some force behind it.


Yeah. It cracks me up every time I see it.should start selling like that.


----------



## Victor Chaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605351197325463555


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Mutant God




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## TheDonald




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Riddle101




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610121666935554050


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## somerandomfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611120663334354946


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Mutant God




----------



## Black Metal

Mutant God said:


> View attachment 149117


Worst rap metal band ever.


----------



## Mutant God

Black Metal said:


> Worst rap metal band ever.


Great Gangster Death Mariachi band though


----------



## Riddle101

Costanza vs HBK


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Well let me tell you something brothers!

Thou shall have no Gods before me, unless it's the Hulkster
Thou shall make no idols, that doesn't work for me, brother!
You shall not take the name of the Lord in vain, unless you're the Iron Sheik
Keep the Sabbath day holy, say your prayers and take your vitamins
Honour your father and mother, if Bully Ray asks you out
Thou shall not kill, unless it's the careers of up and coming talent
Thou shall not commit adultery, unless it is with Elizabeth
Thou shall not steal, unless it's Randy Savage's spotlight
Thou shall not bear false witness, unless Taker tombstones you safely
Thou shall not covet, also doesn't work for me."


----------



## Riddle101

Whatchu gonna do when the Arabian runs wild on you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------

